# Dimensions Friends on Youtube



## FatAndProud (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone on Dimensions would be interested in a sort of "Dimensions Forum" kind of thing on youtube? We could interact...over video...I know it'd be weird/different...but I think it'd be fun. What do you guys think? Ya know, it's hard for some of us to get to the bashes and things....just throwing it out there 

Here's the link!


----------



## Proner (Apr 17, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I was wondering if anyone on Dimensions would be interested in a sort of "Dimensions Forum" kind of thing on youtube? We could interact...over video...I know it'd be weird/different...but I think it'd be fun. What do you guys think? Ya know, it's hard for some of us to get to the bashes and things....just throwing it out there



Sounds like a great idea! I'm definitely interested


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 17, 2010)

We should totally do it lol. I'll have to start recording more videos  I've had my youtube account for years and I know other Dim's members have had them too. We just haven't really interacted, per se.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 17, 2010)

I like this idea...


----------



## Proner (Apr 17, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> We should totally do it lol. I'll have to start recording more videos  I've had my youtube account for years and I know other Dim's members have had them too. We just haven't really interacted, per se.



Yeah that's a very cool idea, I'm a little bit far for the bashes 
But who knows maybe one day when I will have long holidays....


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 17, 2010)

I would so be all over this. I am a daily vlogger on You Tube anyway and already watch Proner. I am dreamer72fem on there also. I am a You Yube addict...I have met many great people on there. We had a big get togethers the last few years and met people from all over the place. Cant wait to see them all again this year. 
Stacey


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you think we should make a separate account and then those that want to participate in the Dimensions Youtube Project would know the password? I'd PM everyone that wanted to know the password (just so mean people can't ruin the account or whatever)...or should we just use our already existing accounts? I personally think that one account would be great because then it'd be more legitimate (sp?).


----------



## Proner (Apr 18, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Do you think we should make a separate account and then those that want to participate in the Dimensions Youtube Project would know the password? I'd PM everyone that wanted to know the password (just so mean people can't ruin the account or whatever)...or should we just use our already existing accounts? I personally think that one account would be great because then it'd be more legitimate (sp?).



I agree make a specific account would be better I think. By the way I talked a little about the project in the last video I just upload


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 18, 2010)

maybe Ill create a new account and dust off my Flip Mino.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 18, 2010)

DO IT!!!!!!!!!  Please, that would be the shit. lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 18, 2010)

Y'all better post introduction videos


----------



## Ash (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd be into this, too. I am addicted to youtube, and soup and I always talk about actually making more videos.


----------



## Linda (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome Idea!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, if you don't want to make youtube videos with us....at least subscribe to the channel!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 19, 2010)

Youtube


----------



## Proner (Apr 19, 2010)

Introduction video made but the sound is very low on it so don't be afraid to level it up a lot


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 19, 2010)

Also, if you're having troubles logging in, it may be because someone is already logged in on DimensionsMagazine (the channel). If that's the case, just try again another time. The password/ID should work because Proner was able to upload a video. 

It'll be fun if it works out  Don't give up!

*THIS WEEK'S TOPIC:*
Introductions

- include your user name on Dimensions
- your age (optional)
- your location (optional)
- and anything else you would like Dimensions (and youtube lol) to know


----------



## Proner (Apr 21, 2010)

Longer presentation posted, well I hope everyone could understand what I said...
Anyway contribute people


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 21, 2010)

We've got 9 subscribers! lol Yay!


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 26, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I was wondering if anyone on Dimensions would be interested in a sort of "Dimensions Forum" kind of thing on youtube? We could interact...over video...I know it'd be weird/different...but I think it'd be fun. What do you guys think? Ya know, it's hard for some of us to get to the bashes and things....just throwing it out there


Great idea 
I will survive, oops subscribe


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2010)

Yay...germans are hot  :wubu:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 26, 2010)

Just Uploaded my intro...... yes I am very random....LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmm, I might do this. Seems kinda interesting.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Hmmm, I might do this. Seems kinda interesting.




do it do it!! then someone else will and someone else... and who knows... maybe I will find the courage...hahahaha

**Plus we need to hear that wee-siana drawllllllll... hehehehe

3 other people I would really like to see do it is OWA, tony & GEF  Oh wait... my list would actually go on and on... Kimberly, Laura, Cors, J, aust, Bobbi... and on and on... I know there would be great laughs in here!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2010)

Let me know if you want to


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2010)

Made a new video


----------



## Lamia (May 31, 2010)

I'm in ..............


----------



## FatAndProud (May 31, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I'm in ..............



sent ya a PM with the ID and password


----------



## Lamia (May 31, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> sent ya a PM with the ID and password




Hurray!!  Thankies!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

I posted a video. I know I'm a dork.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

ok I posted a response to the favorite holiday.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2010)

Oooh, sounds like fun. Can someone please send me the Id and password, so I can at least say hiya to everyone? Ta!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

I sent it too her!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 3, 2010)

I finally worked out how to upload a vid...woo hoo! Pretty sure it worked too


----------



## Proner (Jun 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I finally worked out how to upload a vid...woo hoo! Pretty sure it worked too



It worked and it's a great intro video 
I made my answer to the weekly topic.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 3, 2010)

Proner said:


> It worked and it's a great intro video
> I made my answer to the weekly topic.



Thank you, Proner 
Ended up muddling it, but it will do.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I finally worked out how to upload a vid...woo hoo! Pretty sure it worked too



K,

I loved it... your voice is so sweet and the accent... woot!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> K,
> 
> I loved it... your voice is so sweet and the accent... woot!:wubu:



Awww, thanks B! I am waiting for you to post your own video, my lovely


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm already in and will be recording something real soon  I'm "shortyinabox14" on YouTube and can't wait to start this Interactions Project! I think the idea i really neat!


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a camera, I have a YouTube account, and yet I'm still not sure.

My presenting technique leaves a lot to be desired, and if you've ever seen any videos I've done, I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## Micara (Jun 3, 2010)

This is fantastic! I've enjoyed watching all of your videos! I'm going to make one tomorrow when I don't look like I've been attacked by a hammer.


----------



## Risible (Jun 3, 2010)

I just noticed this thread; I'm going to go ahead and stick this thread so it'll be easily accessible. Hopefully that'll encourage participation. 

/mod


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 3, 2010)

Risible said:


> I just noticed this thread; I'm going to go ahead and stick this thread so it'll be easily accessible. Hopefully that'll encourage participation.
> 
> /mod



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 3, 2010)

Also, just to reiterate - if you'd like to post videos under DimensionsMagazine, PM me or just say you want to and I will PM you the ID and password. I figured I wouldn't post the ID/password just in case people want to be rude and delete videos or something (I mean, this is a public forum lol).


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 3, 2010)

i made a video and PM'd you for the info... 


mine is dork city btw....ahhh yeah! hahaha


----------



## Isa (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cool ideal. I've subscribed to the channel, now to catch up on the videos posted. One day I'll get the nerve to post one of my own.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2010)

I definitely will have to do some catching up as well... And I also need to record a video, haha. This could be interesting. I'll try to keep it very short and sweet.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2010)

I have enjoyed watching your videos. It's neat to put people together with their posts, hear their accents, see their pets, etc. 

I do not have the technology to do this kind of stuff. I do not even have a digital still camera that I know how to use. One day, maybe . . . . by then stuff will have raced to something else I don't understand. But the rest of you guys are doing great!!!!!

*Good job FatandProud and Risible for starting this thread.*


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

I made a video on my lunch break at work. It's a complete dork fest.  I'll post it tonight unless I decide that it never needs to see the light of day.


----------



## Risible (Jun 4, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I have enjoyed watching your videos. It's neat to put people together with their posts, hear their accents, see their pets, etc.
> 
> I do not have the technology to do this kind of stuff. I do not even have a digital still camera that I know how to use. One day, maybe . . . . by then stuff will have raced to something else I don't understand. But the rest of you guys are doing great!!!!!
> 
> *Good job FatandProud and Risible for starting this thread.*



Well, all credit to F&P for starting the thread ... I just thought it a good idea to stick it. Seems like a fun idea to let our community get to know each other a little better. 

Like you, M2M, I don't have the video tech to participate myself; someday, though. I'd love to "meet" you, your puppies, and the farm animals (not to mention your garden, you lucky thing, you ).


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah it has been really great watching the videos -- I hope to see some more out there, maybe I'll look at doing one myself if I pick up the necessary technology to make it all happen.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 4, 2010)

i will post mine tonight or in the morning... thanks fatnproud for the info


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 4, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah it has been really great watching the videos -- I hope to see some more out there, maybe I'll look at doing one myself if I pick up the necessary technology to make it all happen.



Just bring Tom Servo with you if you do ...hahaha


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Just bring Tom Servo with you if you do ...hahaha



You betcha!! Now if only I could film it in "shadow-rama" too ...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2010)

So my webcam no longer works for recording  So I have to wait until next week to get a video up cuz I will be able to shop for batteries for my video cam on the weekend. Hopefully there's already a new topic by then so that way I won't have to come up with one since I'm not good at that, lol. And I will hve a new and better hairstyle by then, too, so all the better.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay, I'm glad so many people are into this. 

Take your time posting videos, y'all. If I can make a video with my afro goin', y'all can make a video of your sexy selfs


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Posting my video now. Oh boy, is it a dorkfest. I couldn't think of how to end it, so I just kind of froze like a deer in headlights and then shut the camera off like a complete nerd.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> Posting my video now. Oh boy, is it a dorkfest. I couldn't think of how to end it, so I just kind of froze like a deer in headlights and then shut the camera off like a complete nerd.



Cool, I am gonna go look! 

It took me 27 goes before I was happy lol. I kept forgetting what I was saying, going umm all the time, repeating myself, having complete mental blanks or just kept getting the giggles


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

Micara said:


> Posting my video now. Oh boy, is it a dorkfest. I couldn't think of how to end it, so I just kind of froze like a deer in headlights and then shut the camera off like a complete nerd.



You did great! I just went and watched mine and am fighting the urge to delete it. We have to love our nerdy selves.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

ok LFW you talked me into having a go at this not sure how good I will be but what the hey can someone pm me the details I need to do it

hugs


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 5, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok LFW you talked me into having a go at this not sure how good I will be but what the hey can someone pm me the details I need to do it
> 
> hugs



Woo hoo, I wont be the only Aussie over there! Sending you the details, hon


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 5, 2010)

Micara said:


> Posting my video now. Oh boy, is it a dorkfest. I couldn't think of how to end it, so I just kind of froze like a deer in headlights and then shut the camera off like a complete nerd.





Lamia said:


> You did great! I just went and watched mine and am fighting the urge to delete it. We have to love our nerdy selves.



both of yours were very cute and Lamia don't delete... in pics and vids I tear myself apart ugh! But oh well... 

Mine is up now too...ohhh nooo


----------



## verucassault (Jun 5, 2010)

sounds like a great idea. did i miss how you upload to this channel in particular


----------



## Micara (Jun 5, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> both of yours were very cute and Lamia don't delete... in pics and vids I tear myself apart ugh! But oh well...
> 
> Mine is up now too...ohhh nooo



I love your video! It's adorable! Great job! :happy:

And thanks for bumping my down, btw!  Come on, 2 more people and then mine won't be that visible!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 5, 2010)

Micara said:


> I love your video! It's adorable! Great job! :happy:
> 
> And thanks for bumping my down, btw!  Come on, 2 more people and then mine won't be that visible!!




thanks... yeah the bump down is what I am hoping for too...hahaha


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

hmmm wow sure uses a lot of bandwidth not sure I am going to be able to do anything more the quick ones atm omg I am gonna be here all night waiting for it to upload definately will do a better one to upload when at my sisters next week using her net, my poor usb modem may not be able to cope


ok gonna have to do mine again figured out how to record it smaller so it doesnt take 3hrs to upload


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 5, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> i will post mine tonight or in the morning... thanks fatnproud for the info



I loved your video, LOVED it! You look gorgeous and sound just how I imagined you would, B :bow:



Micara said:


> Posting my video now. Oh boy, is it a dorkfest. I couldn't think of how to end it, so I just kind of froze like a deer in headlights and then shut the camera off like a complete nerd.



Such a wee voice, and so cute!



Lamia said:


> You did great! I just went and watched mine and am fighting the urge to delete it. We have to love our nerdy selves.



No, no...don't go deleting, I love your nerdy side. I want to give you a hug, you look so huggable!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

ok just uploading mine right now eeep scary stuffs


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

mine diddnt work properly is all outta sync and strange


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

If all goes well, I'll be recording mine and cutting it together later.

Uploading? Weeeeell... it depends on how long it takes to piece together, but I've got a rather nifty intro done already.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

I surrender and give up I cant get it to work even recording it direct on youtube the sound keeps getting out of sinc I surrender as I have no Idea whatI am doing wrong meh my laptop or youtube really dont like me today


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 6, 2010)

Out-of-sync sound is usually the result of using an audio codec that our system doesn't support. We're always adding new ones, but if this happens to your video, you can try re-encoding it with a different audio compression. We recommend MP3 audio for best results. (From YouTube help)

See if this helps. You might need to save the video in a different file type than what you are using (mp3's and mp4's work great).


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Out-of-sync sound is usually the result of using an audio codec that our system doesn't support. We're always adding new ones, but if this happens to your video, you can try re-encoding it with a different audio compression. We recommend MP3 audio for best results. (From YouTube help)
> 
> See if this helps. You might need to save the video in a different file type than what you are using (mp3's and mp4's work great).




umm you are talking way way way over my head here I dont even know how to change what file type my cam uses :-(


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

ok am doing research unfortunately there are no settings that I can find within my webcam or otherwise to change how it saves files darn you acer not happy jan about that 

I am looking into what else I can do to get the whole you tube thing to work but I may have to wait till I am at my sisters next to try again as I have used lots of my limited net usage trying


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2010)

I like this idea, hopefully I'll get a minute to make an intro video soon. I've been to a few US bashes in my time but this is a much cheaper way of 'meeting' you lot!


----------



## Christov (Jun 6, 2010)

Ladies, gents, and children of all ages.

My contribution.

Also, I should never be allowed on the internet ever again.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> Ladies, gents, and children of all ages.
> 
> My contribution.
> 
> Also, I should never be allowed on the internet ever again.



hahaha... loved it! and i totally dug that music while you were talking


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2010)

I uploaded my intro/response. Not much of an intro, lol. But it's a contribution!


----------



## verucassault (Jun 6, 2010)

kind of off topic
but i really want a snazzy video editing software.
windows movie makers blows
i want to put text over video and have a cool intro dammit
bah


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2010)

I just got around to watching a few of these videos, they're great! Littlefairywren you are too cute, and Dreamer72fem I loved it when your panned over to you cat just posing waiting for the camera! SO great to hear all your voices. I haven't chatted to some of you but have seen you over the years since I've been on Dims so it's such a treat to hear your voices. Great idea FatAndProud!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

Waiting for username/password than I shall post my randomness.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 6, 2010)

Red said:


> I just got around to watching a few of these videos, they're great! Littlefairywren you are too cute, and Dreamer72fem I loved it when your panned over to you cat just posing waiting for the camera! SO great to hear all your voices. I haven't chatted to some of you but have seen you over the years since I've been on Dims so it's such a treat to hear your voices. Great idea FatAndProud!



Awww....ta very much, Red :blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok.. went and had a look and your all fantastic... I'm totally down for this sort of interaction... 


Let me finish my massive work project and then I will switch my attention to making a video... 

Expect it tomorrow night ok...


----------



## lalatx (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright loaded my video.


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys, great vids. 
thanks for sharing


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2010)

My new one might take a while. Still trying to answer the question. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

ok gonna try this again trow have a blog saved that is sposed to have answers to my particular problem mind you they are saving as avi files and I cannot change that with my current webcam (darn you acer for making this soo difficult)


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 8, 2010)

Blockie!!!! Love your accent omg  *swoon* lol


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a suggestion, you guys could start a chatroom on stickam or any other web cam site. Live vid sounds more interesting to me


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

ok have to postpone re doing my video too sick to go anywhere today meh not happy jan but will read up on what I need to do to fix sound problems

hugs


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 8, 2010)

Blockierer said:


> Guys, great vids.
> thanks for sharing



I enjoyed your introduction yes I love hearing all these people all over the world.:happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay... I posted a intro vid addressing this weeks topic... I LOVE seeing others videos and hope more people participate... Looking forward to seeing more videos. 


ETA.... youtube chose a quite scary looking still from the video to post as it's image on the main page of the channel... lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 9, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I have a suggestion, you guys could start a chatroom on stickam or any other web cam site. Live vid sounds more interesting to me



The only problem with stickam and stuff is ...you have to be live, therefore it's just like only select few get to meet each other at certain time intervals and stuff. By posting videos on youtube, anyone can view at any time. I know it's not live, it's not terribly "chatty", nor is it "scene", but it is STILL interactive and it allows us the opportunity to experience everyone.

I dunno, what do y'all think?


----------



## Proner (Jun 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> The only problem with stickam and stuff is ...you have to be live, therefore it's just like only select few get to meet each other at certain time intervals and stuff. By posting videos on youtube, anyone can view at any time. I know it's not live, it's not terribly "chatty", nor is it "scene", but it is STILL interactive and it allows us the opportunity to experience everyone.
> 
> I dunno, what do y'all think?



Yeah I think it will require huge organisation as we don't live in the same timezone, and don't have the same schedule so I think it's hard to organise it.
And the thing I like in this project is the "sharing" thing I don't really care if it's live or not and by the way my English don't allow me to do live lol I would probably feel very dumb searching my words and making so much time to make a sentence!

But It's only my opinion if the majority wants to make it live I will try to do live too.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 9, 2010)

So here it is...my first ever attempt at uploading a video onto the internet. Hope you all like it 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/u/0/Tunjdi9C0Yk

EDIT: Sorry if the sound is low, it's my first time at this stuff


----------



## Micara (Jun 9, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> So here it is...my first ever attempt at uploading a video onto the internet. Hope you all like it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/u/0/Tunjdi9C0Yk
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if the sound is low, it's my first time at this stuff



You are hot and your accent is hot!!! Love it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 9, 2010)

Micara said:


> You are hot and your accent is hot!!! Love it! Thanks for posting!



Wasnt quite the reaction i was looking for, but i'll take it


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 9, 2010)

Micara said:


> You are hot and your accent is hot!!! Love it! Thanks for posting!



I agree! So adorable


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Okay... I posted a intro vid addressing this weeks topic... I LOVE seeing others videos and hope more people participate... Looking forward to seeing more videos.
> 
> 
> ETA.... youtube chose a quite scary looking still from the video to post as it's image on the main page of the channel... lol



Natalie, that was a great video... you are soooo beautiful and I love your hair!! :wubu:




rellis10 said:


> So here it is...my first ever attempt at uploading a video onto the internet. Hope you all like it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/u/0/Tunjdi9C0Yk
> 
> EDIT: Sorry if the sound is low, it's my first time at this stuff



Great job! Love the accent (Halifax area almost has a Scottish sound to it)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 9, 2010)

All such great videos, but Christov had me laughing my ass off. So creative and hilarious! The Japanese ninjas, LOL!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 9, 2010)

Posted my first video. Amazing how my expensive webcam can have such a shitty picture. Oh well.

F&P, I would also suggest trying to make the password a bit more complex. Not wanting any would be Tubehackers trying to post Rickrolls to the channel.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL what should I make the password? Something super complicated that I even forget it? lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, I changed the password...so like...if you guys wanna post a video, message me again.....sorrrrrry


----------



## Weeze (Jun 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> LOL what should I make the password? Something super complicated that I even forget it? lol



How have I never seen this? it loooks awesome  Can i have passwoooord?


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

A fun game to play with my video; pausing it at random intervals and laughing at my face.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> LOL what should I make the password? Something super complicated that I even forget it? lol



I didn't mean for you to change it NOW (and I now need it PMed back to me)!

I just got done performing a network security study for our company and had to try and explain the concepts of password brute force hacking and two-way SSL encryption to a bunch of brainless, inattentive laymen, so my sensitivity to password design is a bit high now. _Mea culpa_.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 10, 2010)

You can also give Christov facial hair. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

Dastardly.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 10, 2010)

Christov said:


> Dastardly.



I was going to put a banana in your mouth but I decided against it.


----------



## Proner (Jun 10, 2010)

Great videos everyone! I'm glad this project is growing with so much interesting people 
By the way I will never try again the youtube subtitle option never.... again.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 10, 2010)

Will PM you later F&P. Lol @ the Christov stills! Awww Proner, the subtitles rung really sucks. Lol. Btw maybe yo and I should post a French video each one day!  confuse those who don't speak it! Although... I sPeak more Quebec slang than France slang but it's basically the same 

did anyne create a new topic yet?


----------



## Proner (Jun 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Will PM you later F&P. Lol @ the Christov stills! Awww Proner, the subtitles rung really sucks. Lol. Btw maybe yo and I should post a French video each one day!  confuse those who don't speak it! Although... I sPeak more Quebec slang than France slang but it's basically the same
> 
> did anyne create a new topic yet?



Lol yes I put them to try and I was like "Did she really say that?!" and I had to watch it again without these damn subtitles to all understand 
Yes it's basically the same and it could be cool but quite confusing for all no-francophone!

I have a topic idea but I prefer letting people answer to the holiday one before, maybe next week I will propose mine


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah....subtitles totally DO NOT work on youtube...unless they were manually entered. lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 10, 2010)

Christov said:


> A fun game to play with my video; pausing it at random intervals and laughing at my face.



Overstated Self Worth Count: 2


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

went through a couple of videos and loving them so far, everyone looks great! 
-littlefairywren: love your manicured nails, their hot!
-lamia: girl, you can sing!
-proner: LOVE the accent and very informative vids!
-christov: love the hair, but something tells me you already know that lol!

i think those are the few i've seen so far, will continue on, it's really great matching name and face. great job guys!


----------



## Crystal (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see these when I get my computer back. I don't want to watch them on my phone.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

Subscribed and I loved everyone's videos!!! Awesome.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 11, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> went through a couple of videos and loving them so far, everyone looks great!
> -littlefairywren: love your manicured nails, their hot!
> -lamia: girl, you can sing!
> -proner: LOVE the accent and very informative vids!
> ...



 Thankies


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 11, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> -lamia: girl, you can sing!



YouTube Karaoke anyone?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 11, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> went through a couple of videos and loving them so far, everyone looks great!
> -littlefairywren: love your manicured nails, their hot!
> -lamia: girl, you can sing!
> -proner: LOVE the accent and very informative vids!
> ...



Thank you, supersizebbw!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

ok is gonna take me a bit to figure out the new software, and play sooo yeah another delay for me promise will figure it out eventually lol


----------



## imfree (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh boy, a chance to do some non-technical video!
I'm in, someone please PM me the password.:bow:


OK, so I'm a bad boy! I'm looking for a way
to show off the ruler-flat response of those 
WM-61A mic capsules after they get here.
Hmmm, video's with measurement-grade sound
quality. 

View attachment WM-61A Electret Mic Capsules wb.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

can someone send me the username and new password please


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks wren got it and uploaded yay

caught up on them all they rock and Aust99 you are a stunner


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> thanks wren got it and uploaded yay
> 
> caught up on them all they rock and Aust99 you are a stunner



Woot, I am heading on over to have a sticky


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 12, 2010)

TY Spirit Angel... Your video was great...


Hope more people post a video...
That means YOU!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

aww ty Aust99


and for anyone having the same trouble I was just google free conversion programs and download one and change it to mp4 although not sure what the strange clicking is


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 12, 2010)

Very glad to see and hear ashmamma  Girl, you are beautiful! Great intro


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2010)

Ashmammaaaaaaaaa! *squee*


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

have to say been having loads of fun seeing everyone was great to catch up on all the videos when i was at my sisters and dimms really has some stunning looking people as I am constantly saying


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll try to get a video up for the second question tonight, but no promises....if i leave it late you might see me answer in my pyjamas


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 14, 2010)

Has the password been changed? I cant log on to post my shiny new video


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 14, 2010)

rellis, it has. I'm sure someone can help you out with the password 

I didn't know there was a new topic already. Bad me! I haven't been able to check up on the videos lately so I didn't know. Will do my best to see and hear, and then come up with a reply!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorrrry about changing the password, y'all. If anyone still needs the new password, let me know (or feel free to contact someone else who knows, it's not a secret, really lol).


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> rellis, it has. I'm sure someone can help you out with the password
> 
> I didn't know there was a new topic already. Bad me! I haven't been able to check up on the videos lately so I didn't know. Will do my best to see and hear, and then come up with a reply!





me either is there a new topic? or Rellis10 are you just being excited lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 15, 2010)

I have to skip out on this week's topic  Sadly, I have nothing to contribute to it.


----------



## Proner (Jun 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have to skip out on this week's topic  Sadly, I have nothing to contribute to it.



I'm sure you have something to say and hey you could speak French! There's not too much people here who could speak French so for me it's a special skill


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aaaaaaaand posted! 

Sorry if i look tired...it was 11:30ish when i recorded it. Which explains the pyjamas 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/wHirr3Unkls


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2010)

has anyone found a decent freeware video conversion if so can they pm me a link the one I used originally totally screwed with my puter so had to remove it and cannot seem to find a decent one atm


----------



## Proner (Jun 18, 2010)

Answer to this week topic posted too :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLuVaBGxgdU


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2010)

Proner said:


> Answer to this week topic posted too :happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLuVaBGxgdU



that was a *GREAT *video 


but your basketball comment.... have you ever heard of Spud McKenzie??!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

Proner Great Video, scared mine is gonna be an hour long lol, I have to get set up for mine have a few ideas but yeah have to choose my stuff carefully lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still trying to think up a response to the topic. I would have something... but... I'm afraid of it not going over so well, haha. And I don't know how I would film it, either. I guess I'm too quirky for it, haha.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm still trying to think up a response to the topic. I would have something... but... I'm afraid of it not going over so well, haha. And I don't know how I would film it, either. I guess I'm too quirky for it, haha.



hugs dont stress it, the worst that can happen is we all laugh at you right or is that the best that can happen lol no seriously I think that we are all gonna be like but my hobbies and interests are just not interesting to other people take a deep breath and just talk about it if you cant show it


----------



## lalatx (Jun 18, 2010)

I wanted to try and film one of my hobbies but I could not figure out how to properly capture myself using a blow torch, painting or any of my other random artsy activities with a webcam. I do not have a video camera so I shall just enjoy watching everyone else share their talents and hobbies.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 19, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> that was a *GREAT *video
> 
> 
> but your basketball comment.... have you ever heard of Spud McKenzie??!!




correction: sorry I meant Spud Webb (I think)


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2010)

I need a better recorder. lol


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 23, 2010)

Come on people, dont be modest 

I'm sure there are more than the couple of people (including me) who posted that have hobbies and skills. Dont be embarassed to tell everyone. My hobby is pretending to be a wrestler over the internet, so geeky weirdness has already been covered .


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2010)

we ell if my computer diddnt keep removing my video converting software lol oh and last time I tried to do a video my voice was out of sync grr got all dressed up and everything may stop throwing a tanty at it and try again today


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a youtube. My handle is DRRadzik. It has videos from Asian adventures. Its worth a look. Looking at has been really helpful since my wife's death. She was so funny, beautiful. I'll miss her.


----------



## Proner (Jun 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Come on people, dont be modest
> 
> I'm sure there are more than the couple of people (including me) who posted that have hobbies and skills. Dont be embarassed to tell everyone. My hobby is pretending to be a wrestler over the internet, so geeky weirdness has already been covered .



Agree come on people! Do I really have to talk about my snails racers farming to encourage you to post?


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

Could anybody PM me the new password?


----------



## Christov (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgive me.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Forgive me.



hahaha My love for you grows with every passing second.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Forgive me.



Hilarious.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Forgive me.



Damn, that's funny dude!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Christov said:


> Forgive me.



Well and truly forgiven 

EDIT: DAMN YOU REP GODS!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

Now I feel bad for not making a video yet lol. I will try tonight.


----------



## Twilley (Jun 28, 2010)

Same here, I wanted to, but I didn't know the new password v_v


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

I've finally posted a video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAwPPkgG0XE


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually made a new video sound is fine on the one on my laptop tried 2 diff conversion programs, and god knows how many formatt types and each time I upload it to youtube it puts the sound out of sync badly I might add is driving me completely insane so I have surredered for today as I have no idea why it is doing what its doing after being converted is a mystery to me and my non techy ness 

will see if I can find a soloution tommorrow if not may have to wait until I fix the puter in a couple of weeks as it is not a happy lappy lol


----------



## Proner (Jun 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've finally posted a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAwPPkgG0XE



Great video! :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 30, 2010)

I wanna post a video. Totes PM me the p-word on the d-lo.

<3


----------



## nettie (Jul 1, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I actually made a new video



I love your bears!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 1, 2010)

hugs ty nettie still bummed about the sound problem but was soo happy with the video overall and yeah the bears are cutties  and hey at least I got one up


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lovely video Spiritangel! The sound was good, dont worry about it.

Time for a new topic, anyone?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 1, 2010)

uhhh I totally don't understand where to go to upload to the dimensions folder. =(


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 2, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> uhhh I totally don't understand where to go to upload to the dimensions folder. =(



You need to log in AS Dimensions...so you need someone to PM the password to you.


And so do I.


----------



## Linda (Jul 3, 2010)

I finally posted!! I wasn't about to re-do it again so it's a bit goofy.
I am not sure where my freakin neck went!! hahaha


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 5, 2010)

Saw the vid Linda. well done!

Great choice of new topic.. look forward to seeing the responses.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

The video stopped working for me after hearing you liked writing, Linda. But I will go back and take another listen


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

Linda said:


> I finally posted!! I wasn't about to re-do it again so it's a bit goofy.
> I am not sure where my freakin neck went!! hahaha



I just watched you video, Linda! Well done, girl 
Good topic choice too.


----------



## Linda (Jul 5, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Saw the vid Linda. well done!
> 
> Great choice of new topic.. look forward to seeing the responses.





littlefairywren said:


> I just watched you video, Linda! Well done, girl
> Good topic choice too.





Thank you!! I can't wait to hear about everyone's worst date.
I am sure I have a funny story or two or three or four....You get the point. I will dwindle down my list and post my response soon.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

I have an answer alread to the new topic lol. I will film it today if I get 10 minutes to myself to do it.


----------



## Proner (Jul 5, 2010)

Linda said:


> I finally posted!! I wasn't about to re-do it again so it's a bit goofy.
> I am not sure where my freakin neck went!! hahaha



Great video Linda :happy:
And very good topic, I don't know yet if I will manage to translate mine well but yeah it could be fun to hear everyone story hahaha I can't help laughing just thinking of mine now.


----------



## Linda (Jul 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have an answer alread to the new topic lol. I will film it today if I get 10 minutes to myself to do it.




Can't wait to hear it Carla!




Proner said:


> Great video Linda :happy:
> And very good topic, I don't know yet if I will manage to translate mine well but yeah it could be fun to hear everyone story hahaha I can't help laughing just thinking of mine now.




lol Proner...as the Nike ad says..."Just do it" you always do a fabulous job translating what it is that you want to say.


----------



## Proner (Jul 5, 2010)

Linda said:


> lol Proner...as the Nike ad says..."Just do it" you always do a fabulous job translating what it is that you want to say.



Thanks! Well it could be difficult as I will have to translate French's expression in English, anyway I will do my best!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine won't exactly be funny. It's rather horrifying actually.

I'm just about to go and shoot it now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

So I've filmed a response and came up for a future topic, lol. Won't post the topic until it's time 

Sadly, I can't edit or post until Wednesday or Thursday because I don't have a computer to use until then. It sucks! But I promise my video is gonna be rather decent


----------



## Proner (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Mine won't exactly be funny. It's rather horrifying actually.
> 
> I'm just about to go and shoot it now.



Mine is not funny too, it's just with time I could take it with derision and laugh at it.
I'm translating it right now, yeah I need to prepare it to avoid the "euuuh" and French words which have nothing to do in the video


----------



## lalatx (Jul 7, 2010)

Proner said:


> Mine is not funny too, it's just with time I could take it with derision and laugh at it.
> I'm translating it right now, yeah I need to prepare it to avoid the "euuuh" and French words which have nothing to do in the video



l like the "euuuh" and the random French words.


----------



## Proner (Jul 7, 2010)

lalatx said:


> l like the "euuuh" and the random French words.



Lol! There are some "euuh" in the new one, I guess there are always "euuh" in my videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6m58XO1i_o


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2010)

Proner said:


> Lol! There are some "euuh" in the new one, I guess there are always "euuh" in my videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6m58XO1i_o



If I were to talk in French for a video... That's what would be half the video, lol. I say Ummm a lot in English and Euuuh in French, haha.

In other news... I've got a computer! So I will be uploading tonight.


----------



## Proner (Jul 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> If I were to talk in French for a video... That's what would be half the video, lol. I say Ummm a lot in English and Euuuh in French, haha.
> 
> In other news... I've got a computer! So I will be uploading tonight.



I don't say "euuh" a lot in French, it's just I'm not so comfortable speaking English lol but I try to do my best, after making a vid I perform goofy faces to relax 

Oh and great news!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great vid Proner, dare i say your English is probably better than some English people


----------



## nettie (Jul 7, 2010)

Proner said:


> Lol! There are some "euuh" in the new one, I guess there are always "euuh" in my videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6m58XO1i_o



Good lord, I could listen to you all day! Love your video and your accent. And your English is just fiiine!


----------



## lalatx (Jul 7, 2010)

nettie said:


> Good lord, I could listen to you all day! Love your video and your accent. And your English is just fiiine!



What she said


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 8, 2010)

Apparently my video is live now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m4vc1zrRN4


ETA: I give you all the right to hate this guy without knowing any more about him than what I say.

He was for sure an FA, but one with no class.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 8, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Apparently my video is live now:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m4vc1zrRN4



It works now... got a error a few times


----------



## Proner (Jul 8, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Great vid Proner, dare i say your English is probably better than some English people





nettie said:


> Good lord, I could listen to you all day! Love your video and your accent. And your English is just fiiine!





lalatx said:


> What she said



Thanks everyone :happy:
But you didn't saw the previous try I do for this videos that I didn't keep my English is not fine at all in these one


----------



## lalatx (Jul 8, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thanks everyone :happy:
> But you didn't saw the previous try I do for this videos that I didn't keep my English is not fine at all in these one



Your English is far better than my very limited French or Spanish. If I were to attempt to do a video in French I would be able to say maybe 5 words than I would just start pointing and making weird noises and faces.


----------



## Proner (Jul 8, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Your English is far better than my very limited French or Spanish. If I were to attempt to do a video in French I would be able to say maybe 5 words than I would just start pointing and making weird noises and faces.



To be fair we have such a complicated language, so speaking English is way easier than French I admire and congratulate everyone who learn and speak French.
Even French are sometimes lost with it, I would love to be here when they created all these grammar rules:

-Ok so we are all agree that we will name our language French, now we need something different. Do someone have an idea?

-Umm, I created some rules for our language maybe this will make it different?

-Let me read this...wow this is barely understandable!

-I know it was a bad idea, sorry....

-No! I love it with these rules we could brag in front of these damn English that our language is far more complicated!


P.S: Sorry the sun is burning my brain little by little


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 8, 2010)

I swear this is exactly how the French language came to be!

And that is why, even though French is my "langue maternelle" I was gonna major in English in school. Lol. I will be graduating, if I ever do, with 5 English pre Uni courses and only 3 French pre Uni courses plus 1 pre College one. Crazy huh?



Proner said:


> To be fair we have such a complicated language, so speaking English is way easier than French I admire and congratulate everyone who learn and speak French.
> Even French are sometimes lost with it, I would love to be here when they created all these grammar rules:
> 
> -Ok so we are all agree that we will name our language French, now we need something different. Do someone have an idea?
> ...


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 8, 2010)

Hm. This does sound kinda fun...


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 8, 2010)

Proner said:


> To be fair we have such a complicated language, so speaking English is way easier than French I admire and congratulate everyone who learn and speak French.
> Even French are sometimes lost with it, I would love to be here when they created all these grammar rules:
> 
> -Ok so we are all agree that we will name our language French, now we need something different. Do someone have an idea?
> ...



I had French in High School and when we got to the part where we had to do sentences, i nearly cried , it was just soooo hard. My daughter took French all through high school and loved it. She has quite an ear for it and took to it naturally. Beautiful language even if it is complicated


----------



## Proner (Jul 8, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I swear this is exactly how the French language came to be!
> 
> And that is why, even though French is my "langue maternelle" I was gonna major in English in school. Lol. I will be graduating, if I ever do, with 5 English pre Uni courses and only 3 French pre Uni courses plus 1 pre College one. Crazy huh?



If I had the choice, I probably chose English too! I always will remember dication sessions they were nightmares!


----------



## Linda (Jul 8, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> Hm. This does sound kinda fun...



Oh you know you want to join in the fun. 

I double dog dare you.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 8, 2010)

Proner said:


> If I had the choice, I probably chose English too! I always will remember dication sessions they were nightmares!



I was luckily always good at my dictées and never got more than 3 answers wrong and they were always little things like the wrong ending to a verb. I always hated that and would complain to my friends going "La seule raison qu'j'ai pas eu mon 100% c'est la stupide de phrase banale!" lol!! 

they would laugh at me for being angry about it and secretly be mad at me cuz I always scored higher. Probably because I actually picked up books to read them in my life lol.


----------



## Linda (Jul 8, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thanks everyone :happy:
> But you didn't saw the previous try I do for this videos that I didn't keep my English is not fine at all in these one





Your expression at 4:15 should be the mantra of all of us who have endeered bad dates.


----------



## Linda (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTqHiYz0MZc


My response is up.

I have a neck this time but it's kinda dark. :doh:

Come on!! I know there have been more bad dates than the three of us.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 9, 2010)

My video is up about the worst date ever. Plus, I have a guest star.:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 9, 2010)

Linda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTqHiYz0MZc
> 
> 
> My response is up.
> ...



Hahahaha, that is the funniest/gross date story I have every heard 
It's no big deal, my ass! I would have wanted to be out of that car sooooo bad!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 9, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> My video is up about the worst date ever. Plus, I have a guest star.:happy:



Loved the guest star :happy:

You have a really nice voice.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 9, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Loved the guest star :happy:
> 
> You have a really nice voice.



Mr. Grumble might be a running gag!

And ty for the compliment! :happy:


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 9, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> My video is up about the worst date ever. Plus, I have a guest star.:happy:



Great Video.... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 9, 2010)

I put my ugly mug up. Complete with ghetto girl head swivel and all.

I'm so white, and not even cool. But I did holla to my bitches Mizzsnakebite and LFW


----------



## Proner (Jul 9, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I was luckily always good at my dictées and never got more than 3 answers wrong and they were always little things like the wrong ending to a verb. I always hated that and would complain to my friends going "La seule raison qu'j'ai pas eu mon 100% c'est la stupide de phrase banale!" lol!!
> 
> they would laugh at me for being angry about it and secretly be mad at me cuz I always scored higher. Probably because I actually picked up books to read them in my life lol.



I was not that bad at dictées too but it's always annoying to stress so much at any single word the teacher pronouce and feel like "Oh I have to do this because of this rule...hmm wait no because with this rule you cancel the first one arrgh".



Linda said:


> Your expression at 4:15 should be the mantra of all of us who have endeered bad dates.



Lol the eyes rolling expression could work too!


----------



## Weeze (Jul 10, 2010)

I think I've said this before, but can I reiterate... I love love love listening to Proner talk.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmm, I need to have been on a date to be able to answer that question. lol


----------



## Proner (Jul 10, 2010)

Weeze said:


> I think I've said this before, but can I reiterate... I love love love listening to Proner talk.



Thank you! And thanks to FatAndProud to have the idea and create this channel and everyone who contribute :bow:
I love listening you too Krissy :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree with Weeze. Proner, you are sooooo adorable. Especially the faces you make when you're talking about something like this. SO ADORABLE.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

I watched all the videos at my sisters but it was after midnight so diddnt get to comment 

omg Its been sooo long since I dated that I am having a hard time remembering horror stories :blush:


I did however get a better version of my last video up with the sound in the right place


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 12, 2010)

subscribing...


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm currently debating with myself whether i should record my incredibly depressing and lonely answer....


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2010)

I recorded a really disgusting first date experience. Worse than all of yours combined, but of course...I'm debating on whether to put it up or not...what with all the long windedness and holy crap that's disgusting endings.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 12, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew what the password is? I was thinking about making a vid and posting it tonight...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 12, 2010)

Twilley said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what the password is? I was thinking about making a vid and posting it tonight...



PM me and I can send it to you if no one has already.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 13, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I recorded a really disgusting first date experience. Worse than all of yours combined, but of course...I'm debating on whether to put it up or not...what with all the long windedness and holy crap that's disgusting endings.



DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm kinda hoping my voice is totally back before the next video. The way I sound this morning, I'm not sure it's not getting worse again. :doh:


----------



## Linda (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm kinda hoping my voice is totally back before the next video. The way I sound this morning, I'm not sure it's not getting worse again. :doh:



I don't know, I kind of thought it was sexy all gruff sounding lol :blush:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 13, 2010)

Linda said:


> I don't know, I kind of thought it was sexy all gruff sounding lol :blush:



I actually had one of my staff members tell me that, too. Hmm.... not his boss anymore.... might have to look into all the opportunities provided by Ms. Frog Throat. First you, then him.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 14, 2010)

Someone please pm the password I want to put up a video response to the bad date thing.

edit: thanks I got it!! Will load it after I watch yours Carla


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Someone please pm the password I want to put up a video response to the bad date thing.



Sending it to you now


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

any new topics?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 14, 2010)

Would someone be kind enough to PM me the password....I had it, but then I deleted the wrong message in my box :doh:


----------



## Weeze (Jul 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Would someone be kind enough to PM me the password....I had it, but then I deleted the wrong message in my box :doh:



Can I have it too? pleeeease?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 15, 2010)

me three!!


----------



## Lamia (Jul 15, 2010)

I finally got my video loaded I don't know why it's so dark. It didn't look this dark when I watched it on the camera.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> any new topics?



Seconding that, any ideas for new topics guys and gals?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 15, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Seconding that, any ideas for new topics guys and gals?



I had an idea... But sadly... I didn't have a reply to my own idea of a topic. lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Would someone be kind enough to PM me the password....I had it, but then I deleted the wrong message in my box :doh:





Weeze said:


> Can I have it too? pleeeease?





MzDeeZyre said:


> me three!!



Me four, please!


----------



## Proner (Jul 15, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Seconding that, any ideas for new topics guys and gals?



I have some ideas, if noeone else have topic ideas I could do a video tomorrow introducing the new topic.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 15, 2010)

Proner said:


> I have some ideas, if noeone else have topic ideas I could do a video tomorrow introducing the new topic.



Maybe something along the lines of "What I Did On My Summer Vacation"? XP


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 15, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Seconding that, any ideas for new topics guys and gals?



Yeah, let's have another....i want something cheerful to record instead of the depressing answer i'm thinking about doing for this one.


----------



## Proner (Jul 15, 2010)

Twilley said:


> Maybe something along the lines of "What I Did On My Summer Vacation"? XP



Yeah that's sounds really great, the theme will be around vacation and sunny weather :happy:



rellis10 said:


> Yeah, let's have another....i want something cheerful to record instead of the depressing answer i'm thinking about doing for this one.



It will be cheerful on rellis I will even wear bright colors and search a bright background so no depressing answer


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 15, 2010)

*OH I GOT IT!!!*

Those who have access to a digi-cam with video... What about a little tour of their neighborhood?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> *OH I GOT IT!!!*
> 
> Those who have access to a digi-cam with video... What about a little tour of their neighborhood?



I likes this!!

ETA...... I still need the Password!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> *OH I GOT IT!!!*
> 
> Those who have access to a digi-cam with video... What about a little tour of their neighborhood?



Interesting idea, might be a little hard to get people who are willing to do this but i might be tempted to borrow my dads camera for my trip to work


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 15, 2010)

Tomorrow I shall borrow my cousin's digi-cam and get to work! I'd love to see the neighborhoods of my fellow Dimmers!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> Tomorrow I shall borrow my cousin's digi-cam and get to work! I'd love to see the neighborhoods of my fellow Dimmers!



Um, my suburb is really rather boring. :\ Maybe I can show you guys the redneck patio I have.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmmm... I already did a video like that. A music video in fact, lol. It would be cheating if I just sent that  But my neighbourhood hasn't changed since then. Just my looks... a little.


----------



## Proner (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> *OH I GOT IT!!!*
> 
> Those who have access to a digi-cam with video... What about a little tour of their neighborhood?



Hmm my neighbourhood is pretty boring too, I live in a flat so there's nothing really interesting to show :/


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 15, 2010)

Proner said:


> Hmm my neighbourhood is pretty boring too, I live in a flat so there's nothing really interesting to show :/



That's okay. Just the front of your home, maybe a very local shop ("This is for LOCAL PEOPLE!"), random things around you. somethings what's mundane can be quite entertaining for others!


----------



## Proner (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> That's okay. Just the front of your home, maybe a very local shop ("This is for LOCAL PEOPLE!"), random things around you. somethings what's mundane can be quite entertaining for others!



Ok 
I will see what I could do.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 16, 2010)

Can someone msg. me the login & password? :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

omg you want me to walk around with my laptop? eeek or digi cam my neighbourhood is sooo boring :-(


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 16, 2010)

My vid's in the process of being uploaded (at 85% now). I am not seen at all ('cept for my arm). I was quite pleased at my cousin's Cybershot. Clear video and sound. Except for the spot near the middle when I talk to a Pakistani street vendor. He talks so low the camera hardly picked his voice.

I apologize for the mumbling but the heat was so distracting, I almost kept trailing off. Anyway, that's a short bit of where I live. I would've recorded more but by the time I got to the next block, I was gagging from the thick humidity and the intense heat. Thank goodness I'm somewhat in shape and have no asthma or else you would've seen me collapse.

And while all of you think your areas are dull, it's the fact we get to see where you are that makes this somewhat interesting to me. Seeing where you come from etc


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 16, 2010)

I will try to get a video done tomorrow. Not much to show in my area but I can at least take my dog for a little stroll so long as it's not too hot out. Or I might cheat and post my old music video since the place hasn't changed, lol.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 16, 2010)

anyone know any decent video editing software i can sneakily download? 

i'll be damned if i'm recording my whole 45 minute trip to work on one video, i'd rather edit together a few short bits.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> anyone know any decent video editing software i can sneakily download?
> 
> i'll be damned if i'm recording my whole 45 minute trip to work on one video, i'd rather edit together a few short bits.



Windows Movie Maker is pretty simple to get into and it should be on your computer if you're using a PC!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 16, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> Windows Movie Maker is pretty simple to get into and it should be on your computer if you're using a PC!



Second this. Windows Movie Maker is SO easy. I taught my son a few tricks on it (he's only 10 yrs old) and he figured it out quick.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 16, 2010)

I third Windows Movie Maker. I swear by it unless I'm trying to make something fancy like a music video or something. 

If you go to C-net's website, you can check out all their video editing software that's available. You get some really honest reviews on there, too, so it's a good place to check. A lot are free but some are trials, only, so make sure to look at what you're about to download. If it's only for a few uses, then trials are okay. But if you're looking to use it all the time, try looking for a full program. I love that site.

Oh, but be sure to turn on your anti-virus just in case. Some are sneaky. Some talk about viruses in the reviews, so read everything before installing.

Overall, though, I really do like that site and it is my go-to for software that isn't related to things I normally use or that typically come with drivers.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, peoples.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> anyone know any decent video editing software i can sneakily download?
> 
> i'll be damned if i'm recording my whole 45 minute trip to work on one video, i'd rather edit together a few short bits.



I have win AVI and its pretty good but its not a fancy one


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 17, 2010)

Christov needs his own segment on some sort of televised program. That would be fantastic.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 17, 2010)

My neighborhood consists of a busy 6 lane road, a random alley with a bunch of old school caddys & shopping baskets. Yeah I will not be making a video of that. If I have the desire & time I will go down to South Congress and walk around a bit with a camera or maybe I will make a wee video at Barton Springs this weekend.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 17, 2010)

Could somebody PM me the uploadin info? thnx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 17, 2010)

posted one!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 17, 2010)

New rule: no posting during normal sleep hours, no Dawn French impressions.


----------



## OutbackZack (Jul 17, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> anyone know any decent video editing software i can sneakily download?
> 
> i'll be damned if i'm recording my whole 45 minute trip to work on one video, i'd rather edit together a few short bits.



It depends, do you have a Mac or PC? If you got a PC you can easily get Sony Vegas Pro 9 for free. Just do a quick search and some YouTube video will come up showing you how to get it. If you have a Mac, the preinstalled iMovie should work just fine.


----------



## Linda (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8PNM1ZB3oI&playnext_from=TL&videos=idAJsjd0lbI&feature=sub


Kris(Sweet Tooth) and I made a video today of where I live...hahaha


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 17, 2010)

Linda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8PNM1ZB3oI&playnext_from=TL&videos=idAJsjd0lbI&feature=sub
> 
> 
> Kris(Sweet Tooth) and I made a video today of where I live...hahaha



Go see Linda... and apparently just my mouth.


----------



## Linda (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Go see Linda... and apparently just my mouth.



No worries...your mouth is nice. :blush:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 17, 2010)

Linda said:


> No worries...your mouth is nice. :blush:



Well... then make better use of it next time!


----------



## Linda (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Well... then make better use of it next time!



Oh I intend to.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/gt_-PhyQPcI


It's blurry, and occasionally very purple (watch it and you'll know what i mean) but it's all i could put together.

Hope it's a little better than it looked when i put it together.


----------



## Proner (Jul 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/gt_-PhyQPcI
> 
> 
> It's blurry, and occasionally very purple (watch it and you'll know what i mean) but it's all i could put together.
> ...



Great video :happy:


----------



## Linda (Jul 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/gt_-PhyQPcI
> 
> 
> It's blurry, and occasionally very purple (watch it and you'll know what i mean) but it's all i could put together.
> ...



Great video...thanks for such a great tour. :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 25, 2010)

I commented on YouTube, but great vid!

I forgot about the project, lol. Anyone care if I cheat it a little? I'll see if I can figure something out with a tour, but if not, I will do a bit of linking, lol.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Proner said:


> Great video :happy:





Linda said:


> Great video...thanks for such a great tour. :bow:





CarlaSixx said:


> I commented on YouTube, but great vid!
> 
> I forgot about the project, lol. Anyone care if I cheat it a little? I'll see if I can figure something out with a tour, but if not, I will do a bit of linking, lol.



Thanks for the nice comments people, much appreciated 

And dont worry about cheating Carla, if you forgive my purpleness then i'm sure i can forgive a couple of shortcuts :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2010)

my only problem is my camera doesnt pic up sound very that and I truly live in a very boring area there isnt really anything to show


----------



## Proner (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oIZetv-QDA

So yeah it's my neighbourhood :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 26, 2010)

So here's my cheater video. A link to the proper video I want you to see is provided in the description box. I couldn't really do anything else but that. So... please check it out, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgQcDy5Vezs


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> So here's my cheater video. A link to the proper video I want you to see is provided in the description box. I couldn't really do anything else but that. So... please check it out, lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgQcDy5Vezs




Carla, you are rad and so is that video... love the song and I want those star earrings! 

In the words of someone you *might *know (haha)... you... "entertain me"


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2010)

carla I love it, its really great the transitions and imagry are really cool you did and awesome job helps that your stunning as well


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Great videos all,

Now any ideas for the next topic?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 1, 2010)

Christov posted a video! 

Just a heads up, lol.

I had an idea for a topic but I haven't even come up with an answer of my own so I don't think I should even bring it up just yet, lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2010)

hugs I have zillions of Ideas but whatever it is can it be something I dont need to be at home for lol I was gonna get footage of my place but erm 5am = extremely dark and by the time the sun was rising I was near kiama instead


----------



## Mathias (Aug 1, 2010)

Can someone PM me the uploading info too?


----------



## Proner (Aug 4, 2010)

New topic posted :happy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAqbkXIkKRU

Sorry for the messed up at the middle of the vid, searching my words again!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 4, 2010)

you have me wanting to go somewhere to take pics lol hugs great vid proner


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Need new upload info peeps...


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone?? short short short


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2010)

I decided to subscribe to the channel and boy am I happy I did! You guys are amazing. If I ever find myself with decent technology I'll post something. In the meantime, I'm having a ball watching you guys.




P.S. Christov is a cutie and reminds me of Yahtzee from zero punctuation


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not sure I 'get' the topic this week... can someone let me know so I can do a video...


----------



## Proner (Aug 11, 2010)

Argh this is what I feared, sorry for people who don't understand the topic 
The topic is to talk about your favorite place to hangout and explain why.
Really sorry again I guess I have to improve my English and my speaking before posting another vid lol.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 11, 2010)

No.. thanks so much for explaining... I'm just a bit tired... your doing a great job with the English....


----------



## Proner (Aug 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> No.. thanks so much for explaining... I'm just a bit tired... your doing a great job with the English....



You're welcome, I think I was worried because that nearly made a week I presented the topic and I started to think that maybe my video wasn't very understandable... anyway thank you


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

I just haven't gotten around to figuring out what I would say in a video. I'd love to go on location to the spot I was thinking of putting, but my batteries are all dead for my videocam. And it would be very awkward to carry around my laptop, no matter how little it is, lol.

I will probably buy batteries today so that I might go out and film it tomorrow, though


----------



## Paquito (Aug 11, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Can I have it too? pleeeease?



Way to have like the longest intro ever. 

Also, I wish I had a British accent after seeing some of these videos. I swooned. Hard.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 11, 2010)

CAMellie said:


> I decided to subscribe to the channel and boy am I happy I did! You guys are amazing. If I ever find myself with decent technology I'll post something. In the meantime, I'm having a ball watching you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subscribed as well.... Great vids everyone...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Way to have like the longest intro ever.
> 
> Also, I wish I had a British accent after seeing some of these videos. I swooned. Hard.



What's with us Canadians and Americans and an obsession with British accents? lol. 

I would like to just have an accent, haha. I don't have a "Canadian" accent (aboot, etc) and I don't have a Quebec french accent (which is my first language, lol) so I feel like a lost puppy, haha.

----

TOTALLY going out tomorrow to find a spot to film! Hopefully I find a great one, lol. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 12, 2010)

You Americans and Canadians DO have accents... lol


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 12, 2010)

I am def doing this one but was away and now have a cold hoping it will clear up quickly as I dont want to have to do my vid as Amanda the red nosed girl meh lol hugs I love this topic btw proner is a great one, not sure I have pics of mmy spot and wasnt enough time between trains to go there


----------



## iamaJenny (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi. I just found out about the youtube channel. How do I upload my intro/response question on youtube? :blush:


----------



## iamaJenny (Aug 18, 2010)

There is a special, super secret password right? Also if there is a secret handshake I wanna know that too.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

imajenny sorry I will pm you with the details if someone hasnt already

ok sooo new video is uploading, and I added a question figured people could kill two birds with one stone  wasnt trying to steal proners thunder or anything cause I think people should do both and who knows mayby variety and a little choice will kick start this project into high gear??

you never know ok here it is my video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMzNhnMCcf8


----------



## Proner (Aug 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> imajenny sorry I will pm you with the details if someone hasnt already
> 
> ok sooo new video is uploading, and I added a question figured people could kill two birds with one stone  wasnt trying to steal proners thunder or anything cause I think people should do both and who knows mayby variety and a little choice will kick start this project into high gear??
> 
> ...



Great video Amanda! And your topic idea is very good.... but I will not do it, I can't sing at all and Youtube will blow out if I sing in a video


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

Proner said:


> Great video Amanda! And your topic idea is very good.... but I will not do it, I can't sing at all and Youtube will blow out if I sing in a video



You have to I did yours so fair is fair mr, it can be like 2 lines, you can rap if you have to, come on two lines I sang in that video sooo you can too!!!!

awaits proners video oh and proner on this one you can sing in french and translate if you want


----------



## Proner (Aug 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> You have to I did yours so fair is fair mr, it can be like 2 lines, you can rap if you have to, come on two lines I sang in that video sooo you can too!!!!
> 
> awaits proners video oh and proner on this one you can sing in french and translate if you want



Damn ok I will try and I will certainly pick a french song as I can't imagine the nightmare if I sing in english! I have to find a sonng I could do without making your ears bleed to much now.

Ok let's go training


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh great... A singing challenge  lol. 

I will do my video today to answer Proner's topic because I finally found batteries! (at 4am before sleep lol) and I guess I have to sing too lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh great... A singing challenge  lol.
> 
> I will do my video today to answer Proner's topic because I finally found batteries! (at 4am before sleep lol) and I guess I have to sing too lol.



you can do them sepperately if you Like CarlaSixx is totally up to you

hey I am not expecting everyone to be like brilliant singers I am certainly far from it and yes I am gonna do my own topic, just give me a few days 20 takes to get that one and its still not perfect

and it can just be a line or two, hugs sooo excited to see what people post though


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 20, 2010)

I will try to answer the new question (and Proner's, even though I still havent come up with a proper answer ) but I am probably the worlds worst singer. If I go for a high note I will wake every living thing in a one mile radius


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I will try to answer the new question (and Proner's, even though I still havent come up with a proper answer ) but I am probably the worlds worst singer. If I go for a high note I will wake every living thing in a one mile radius



Seriously need to get you all into a chris james workshop, he prooves time and time again everybody can sing, he takes a choir of untrained people at woodford folk festival and on stage transforms them into a choir 

no more of this it doesnt matter if your good or bad seriously just have fun, and be yourself 

beginning to think I should have asked people to strip lol


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Seriously need to get you all into a chris james workshop, he prooves time and time again everybody can sing, he takes a choir of untrained people at woodford folk festival and on stage transforms them into a choir
> 
> no more of this it doesnt matter if your good or bad seriously just have fun, and be yourself
> 
> beginning to think I should have asked people to strip lol



I had a go at recording my attempt at singing....it didnt go well. I'm seriously not kidding when I say i'm an awful singer. At this point stripping would probably be less embarassing  

I'll recite one of my poems if you want, but me coming up with a song that wont give everybody bleeding eardrums is getting less and less likely.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

Hugs Rellis we all think we are far worse than we are, and you can manage two lines and then the story about why the song means a lot to you

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee for me??

hugs go on be a man


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Uploaded...but I think there might be a problem, its taking a while to process and not showing any video or audio for me yet.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/Ehp7i8VE1qE

Anyone else having problems or is it working?


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Uploaded...but I think there might be a problem, its taking a while to process and not showing any video or audio for me yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/Ehp7i8VE1qE
> 
> Anyone else having problems or is it working?



I am still in the land of the living, it wasnt that bad I have heard worse far far far worse

and huggles ty for being sooo brave and being the first person to do the whole thing and yes your explination made sense


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been recovering from a party last night so tomorrow night will be do or die. I'm going to go in a separate room of my apartment building to do it, too


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been recovering from a party last night so tomorrow night will be do or die. I'm going to go in a separate room of my apartment building to do it, too



wicked  cant wait to see it


----------



## Proner (Aug 24, 2010)

I find the song, now I just have to record the video :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 24, 2010)

Proner said:


> I find the song, now I just have to record the video :happy:



Looking forward to it, Proner. If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

Proner said:


> I find the song, now I just have to record the video :happy:



go Proner Yay 

i am still having trouble choosing the song I think I may have it narrowed down to 3 mayby soo trying to get there plus have sore throat owing to an infection  so giving it a couple of days and hoping it passes quickly

so excited hope a few more people do it


----------



## Proner (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok done! Remember I warned you so I'm not responsible for ears bleeding 
And I noticed I really need an haircut and shave.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWWEzhiH-w4


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

Proner said:


> Ok done! Remember I warned you so I'm not responsible for ears bleeding
> And I noticed I really need an haircut and shave.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWWEzhiH-w4



well I cant rep you atm but you deserve french man singing in french be still my heart and nope no bleeding ears here yet


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 25, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Uploaded...but I think there might be a problem, its taking a while to process and not showing any video or audio for me yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/Ehp7i8VE1qE
> 
> Anyone else having problems or is it working?



Worked fine for me! Rellis, you're not as bad as you think you are, that was cool. It's a lovely song, thanks for manning up to the challenge. 



Proner said:


> Ok done! Remember I warned you so I'm not responsible for ears bleeding
> And I noticed I really need an haircut and shave.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWWEzhiH-w4



Proner, ah Proner, American woman listening to a French guy singing in French, need I say more? It could have been an ode to your laundry and it would ace in my book - lol. 

Damn, I really, really need to figure out how to get the vid-cam working on my lap top!


----------



## Proner (Aug 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> well I cant rep you atm but you deserve french man singing in french be still my heart and nope no bleeding ears here yet





OneWickedAngel said:


> Proner, ah Proner, American woman listening to a French guy singing in French, need I say more? It could have been an ode to your laundry and it would ace in my book - lol.
> 
> Damn, I really, really need to figure out how to get the vid-cam working on my lap top!



Thank you! I'm glad to hear that I didn't hurt any ears for now! I don't really know what you find so great in French accent lol anyway I'm happy you liked the video


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 25, 2010)

I've gotta go take a listen, Proner 

I finished one part of my video... the place theme from Proner. I've gotta do the singing one now from SA. I thought about uploading two separate ones since my secret location to chill video is actually 15 minutes long (the limit on YT) but that just wouldn't be fair  So I gotta figure out what ends I can cut out, lol. It's harder than I thought.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've gotta go take a listen, Proner
> 
> I finished one part of my video... the place theme from Proner. I've gotta do the singing one now from SA. I thought about uploading two separate ones since my secret location to chill video is actually 15 minutes long (the limit on YT) but that just wouldn't be fair  So I gotta figure out what ends I can cut out, lol. It's harder than I thought.



do two they are two sepperate questions after all, and it should have been that way I was just trying to get people moving do it your way as it should truly have been that way in the first place I am just impatient lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol, I will do my best. I just didn't think it would be fair to others if they uploaded only one and here I'd come in with 2  lol. I'll see what can be done, though.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol, I will do my best. I just didn't think it would be fair to others if they uploaded only one and here I'd come in with 2  lol. I'll see what can be done, though.



hey if I haddnt got an infection I would have done the same thing so no worries there after all is still answering both questions


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 26, 2010)

Presently publishing my video before getting to upload it. I shortened 16 minutes down to about 5 minutes so yay! I forgot to mention a few things about the place in my video so I will add it in the video description. Will be right back here with a link once it's up and ready on YouTube 

Please excuse the wind in the clip. It was really breezy that day and was the only time I had to make the video.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, folks! Here I am with the link to my clip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWjm_4ESPx4

Once again... sorry for the wind noise. I did my best.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> imajenny sorry I will pm you with the details if someone hasnt already
> 
> ok sooo new video is uploading, and I added a question figured people could kill two birds with one stone  wasnt trying to steal proners thunder or anything cause I think people should do both and who knows mayby variety and a little choice will kick start this project into high gear??
> 
> ...



Great vid! You are so cute!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Okay, folks! Here I am with the link to my clip!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWjm_4ESPx4
> 
> Once again... sorry for the wind noise. I did my best.



awesome well done 




and thanks Shosh where are all your videos missy??


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 28, 2010)

anybody on right now that has the ID and newer PW? Thanks


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 29, 2010)

Okkkkk... for your viewing pleasure?????? ahhhhahahahaha 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBc-ycBeQ8M


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 29, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Okkkkk... for your viewing pleasure?????? ahhhhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBc-ycBeQ8M



aww that is adorable plus wow you can sing


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 29, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Okkkkk... for your viewing pleasure?????? ahhhhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBc-ycBeQ8M



Definitly pleased to view 

You have a great voice and a very interesting taste in music.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> aww that is adorable plus wow you can sing





rellis10 said:


> Definitly pleased to view
> 
> You have a great voice and a very interesting taste in music.




Thanks guys!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 31, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Okkkkk... for your viewing pleasure?????? ahhhhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBc-ycBeQ8M



You are truly beautiful, B! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 31, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Okkkkk... for your viewing pleasure?????? ahhhhahahahaha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBc-ycBeQ8M



Yes, that was an, all too brief, but definite pleasure. You're right, you do have that Big Band era sound. Why you're Dims own female version of Buble' or Connick-Jr. and I loved it, silly song and all!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 31, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You are truly beautiful, B! :happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes, that was an, all too brief, but definite pleasure. You're right, you do have that Big Band era sound. Why you're Dims own female version of Buble' or Connick-Jr. and I loved it, silly song and all!




Thanks ladies! This really made me smile today  

*And K, you are the *bestest *ever! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2010)

ok appologies in advance I have put this off hoping the throat thing would go away it hasnt and to add insult to injury I am somewhat nasally today as well

but here it is 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLfIotrP3ek

although if you dont want to hear the singing you can just skip it as its at the end


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2010)

Bless it's little WM-61A's, the Soundshooter
Mic picked up some of the most delightful
purrs, mews, and kitty luv lix from Alleigh
Kaht and I need to post the video for the
sheer natural beauty of these feline sounds.

Someone please PM me the new P/W, so
that I may post. Thank you.:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok appologies in advance I have put this off hoping the throat thing would go away it hasnt and to add insult to injury I am somewhat nasally today as well
> 
> but here it is
> 
> ...



No need to apologise at all, you have a wonderful voice and i'm glad you managed to get your answer up


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 4, 2010)

I ditto Rellis. Amy you have a lovely singing voice, soar throat and all.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2010)

Amanda, you have a beautiful voice and sang it with heart. 
You also look smashing in peach!!! Hot mama!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2010)

awww wowsers :blush::blush::blush::blush: thanks everyone (always nice to get compliments, especially when not at your best)

so we need some more peoples to do this one and to post a new question


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 8, 2010)

I deleted the email with the password... some one help me out please...


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 14, 2010)

Time for a new topic yet?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 14, 2010)

I do believe so. There's no chance of me coming up with one jsut yet  And no chance that I can complete the challenge.

I do wish all those who posted an intro would participate once again. They all introduced themselves and ran off. There's only a few of us who pay attention now to it and it kinda sucks


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

WAIT! Somebody email me the magic codes!!!

I finally have something to upload!


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> WAIT! Somebody email me the magic codes!!!
> 
> I finally have something to upload!



Me too, please. I even grudgingly spent $$$$ on software!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

The Raivenne can squawk, but she can't sing... for birdsh-uh-seed, yeah, birdseed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_lph1nZ7R4 

At least I kept it short, to minimize the damage.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> The Raivenne can squawk, but she can't sing... for birdsh-uh-seed, yeah, birdseed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_lph1nZ7R4
> 
> At least I kept it short, to minimize the damage.




you look stunning and it wasnt too bad, love that song too so happy you did it  unfortunately cant rep you atm and sooo want to


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> you look stunning and it wasnt too bad, love that song too so happy you did it  unfortunately cant rep you atm and sooo want to



Couldn't Rep Raiv, so I left nice comments.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> you look stunning *and it wasnt too bad*, love that song too so happy you did it  unfortunately cant rep you atm and sooo want to



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



imfree said:


> Couldn't Rep Raiv, so I left nice comments.:bow:



Awww, thanks Amanda and Edgar, you two are most kind! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am ready for a new topic. I promise to do a video... could even do it tomorrow night. 

OWA - Great song choice... I was singing along with you. lol


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

So, what's going on here....topics?
Videos...I wanna plaaaay.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

So, I just kinda did a lil some-some here is the link
my YouTube video of me Mishty singin' a song I don't know the title of


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Lovely singing girl...

lol @ "Where the fuck's the stop button???"


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> So, I just kinda did a lil some-some here is the link
> my YouTube video of me Mishty singin' a song I don't know the title of



love the southern accent!!! but omg and wow the singing is amazing


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> So, I just kinda did a lil some-some here is the link
> my YouTube video of me Mishty singin' a song I don't know the title of



Sweet, you sang it like you really felt it!:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh that was Fabulous Mishty! 

LMAO @ "stop button" and "see my feet, see my feet".


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmm, sorry folks, but me do no singing. I sound horrible. lol


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

I posted video last night of me playing with the camcorder.
I put a third, totally isolated mic in the SoundShooter so I 
could use the same mic for DVD Stereo recording or 
completely mobile, camcorder monaural recording. My niece 
is getting married next month and being able to change 
modes without dismounting the mic could be a good feature,
especially if I have to execute a quick mode change and
trot up near the altar to get a good shot of the vows! I got 
owned by Alleigh Kaht in the video, but she did perform some 
purring and mewing for us, fair enough trade, I suppose. I
captured vividly clear sound of coffee pouring, too. I've 
been somewhat of a sound recording geek for a few years, 
so video and audio recording with DIY Custom Mikes is one 
of my hobbies, too. Thanks, God's blessings to all.:bow:

This pic is a vlcsnap, still frame capture 
from VHS-C videocassette. 

View attachment Coffee wb lg.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 16, 2010)

So who is posting a new topic?? I want to do a video. Not the singing one though


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> So who is posting a new topic?? I want to do a video. Not the singing one though





Why don't YOU post the new topic silly??!!! :happy:


----------



## Proner (Sep 16, 2010)

Wonderful videos everyone :happy:
Yay time for a new topic! Who have an idea? I have some but as I already make one I think it would be better to let other people give their ideas.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

its supposed to be the last person to post a video with the current topic answer
so that would be mishty atm


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Why don't YOU post the new topic silly??!!! :happy:



I would.. I've been racking my brains to try and think of one but they are all lame... 

Someone give me an idea and I'll go first.. post the vid about it. 


Just pm me your ideas people!!




:kiss2:


----------



## giggles (Sep 18, 2010)

Great voice, Mishty!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyqOAOCD5JA

NEW TOPIC!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 19, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyqOAOCD5JA
> 
> NEW TOPIC!!!




Natalie,

You are *lovely*... you look divine! :happy: Great topic(s)! Great to see you on video again girlie! 

B


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

you look beautiful Natalie, stunning as usual 

great topics but I am not gonna be able to choose wich one gah I hate choosing lol


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 19, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Natalie,
> 
> You are *lovely*... you look divine! :happy: Great topic(s)! Great to see you on video again girlie!
> 
> B


Thanks so much.. your *too kind*



spiritangel said:


> you look beautiful Natalie, stunning as usual
> 
> great topics but I am not gonna be able to choose wich one gah I hate choosing lol



Do both!! lol:happy:





:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like it's a bust... no one is even talking about the topic...


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

No not at all! I will answer to it today and as I can't choose (as always I know lol) I will do two videos about the two topics!
First today and the other one during the week :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm doing one now!!


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

Answer posted! Sorry I again searched my words during most of the vid 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU5QbHmI8A8


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

Proner said:


> Answer posted! Sorry I again searched my words during most of the vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU5QbHmI8A8




omg your too adorable and did anyone else melt when proner was speaking french??


I swear you could read the phone book and it would sound sexy in english or french

great video


I will get to mine promise but narrowing things down is hard the one memory I want to talk about my sister will murder me if I make a video for the world to see on it


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> omg your too adorable and did anyone else melt when proner was speaking french??
> 
> 
> I swear you could read the phone book and it would sound sexy in english or french
> ...



Thank you! Haha I don't think the phone book could sounds sexy even with accent


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/MNczvDqbsNc

Here's my reply to the new topics....or at least one of them. Sorry but I couldnt reply to the Memories question but I cant think of an answer right now. However, I did answer the question about Poetry and I hope you all like the answer I gave


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/MNczvDqbsNc
> 
> Here's my reply to the new topics....or at least one of them. Sorry but I couldnt reply to the Memories question but I cant think of an answer right now. However, I did answer the question about Poetry and I hope you all like the answer I gave





great vid and poem but I think you forgot to shave 



and proner you would sound sexy reading a lable off a detergent bottle seriously


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 21, 2010)

I love you guys...

Thank you for posting videos  Also, totally been putting off making a video. I will have to post another soon!! School has been hectic. I miss you guys <3


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I love you guys...
> 
> Thank you for posting videos  Also, totally been putting off making a video. I will have to post another soon!! School has been hectic. I miss you guys <3



hugs was wondering where you had gotten to was about to send out a search party lol hope school is going well


provided I actually get some decent sleep I am hoping to do mine either friday or over the weekend at least one of the topics if not both


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright, I'm in. How do I post? (to the youtube channel that is)


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Alright, I'm in. How do I post? (to the youtube channel that is)



sent you a pm with the username and password you just log in with those to the channel and upload as you normally would

hugs cant wait to see your videos


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itTB6tkHpNA

Figured I'd give it a go.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

Loved yours, Rebecca  You really have a nice voice!


..

Ummm... I made a video, lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qjwsrSw7Bc

I answered the Memories part only. I need to find a poem first, lol.

It was shot with my cellphone because I was trying direct upload with a webcam but the screen kept going black and the sound would cut out when it would and I have no idea why it was happening. So hopefully my cellphone video is good enough 

I might use my cellphone for videos more often because I actually have a battery for it and it's always around me, lol.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Loved yours, Rebecca  You really have a nice voice!



I hate my voice, but yours is adorable!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I hate my voice, but yours is adorable!



Don't say that! Your voice is very nice to listen to :happy: 
I wish more tv host females had a voice similar to yours instead of the high pitched ones.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Don't say that! Your voice is very nice to listen to :happy:
> I wish more tv host females had a voice similar to yours instead of the high pitched ones.



I sound like a dude who swallowed his tongue so he had to talk through his nose.

You sound like some awesome girl who smells like cupcakes.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just upped my first vid! Answering the poem question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoi5MZLZwIU


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 25, 2010)

Knocked out another vid. Answering spiritangel's song question

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1iMfoBIFfE


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh god, I'm terrible at this. "sorta" "um" bless me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LxEE238SB8

ETA: Listen carefully for my roommate's cat mewing in the background.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great videos everyone. I'm glad the topic is getting so many responses.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow fantastic job everyone I will do my memory one trow and hopefully have my poem to where I can read it in one take before the end of the week

hugs everyone its so great to see some new faces as well


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

Totally loving how it's back to normal over there :happy: hehe.

Ronin, Love your vids  Welcome to the channel and you did not ruin the song at all  Loved it! And are you a slam poet by any chance? 

---

Ooooh! I came up with a topic tonight! I'm going to write it down so that I don't forget it and if it's alright, I'd like to pose the next topic once everyone has answered the ones selected by Aust99 :happy: And yeah... if you guys are okay with me coming up with a new topic, I'll wait till everyone else has answered before I post my second part (cuz I haven't posted the poem part yet) and at the same time, I could introduce a new and light-hearted topic :happy:

But only if you guys don't mind.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ronin, Love your vids  Welcome to the channel and you did not ruin the song at all  Loved it! And are you a slam poet by any chance?



Thanks Carla, means a lot. And you caught me. I have been known to enjoy throwing down at a good slam. 

Also, I vote YES, you get next topic.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

hugs next topic is totally yours, hmmm what if we make it by this time next week after all people are free to revist old topics if they wish to make a video or are inspired to 

that should be pleanty of time for us slowpokes to get our videos up


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds great to me


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

I just posted my poem video!  

Memory is next!

Just read the thread!

Can't wait to see Carlas topic


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 27, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I just posted my poem video!
> 
> Memory is next!
> 
> ...





Mishty you did a *wonderful *job! You have a great personality and you read that poem with such feeling and.... hmm.. mood? I can't think of the word right now... you need to make as many videos as you can. You are just one entertaining, comfortable, enjoyable girl!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't remember the username and password for the thing. Can someone resend it to me in a PM?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

I really wanted to do my memories one today however my hayfever has totally other ideas cant exactly make a video with my nose dripping like a tap grrrrr hopefully a good nights sleep will bitch slap it back into oblivian because I would really like to get my videos done and the clock is ticking


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, posted up my video.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done Lloyd!! Great video. 


:kiss2:


----------



## Proner (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job everyone! It's so cool to see the channel busy :happy:
I'm uploading my answer to the memory's thread.


----------



## Proner (Sep 28, 2010)

So the video is finally uploaded!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAEhur5C7I8

Haha didn't realized it was such a long video, more then 8 minutes of randomness but hey I answered to the topic 

Oh yeah and damn youtube which hijack the video resolution


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

awwww Lloyd and Proner how adorable are you both sooo cute 

great videos


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 28, 2010)

I have uploaded a response for the memory topic. The quality is not so good, and I kinda look orange lol. I still haven't quite worked out my video settings....oh well


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I have uploaded a response for the memory topic. The quality is not so good, and I kinda look orange lol. I still haven't quite worked out my video settings....oh well



hehe great video Kimberly and adorable kitty cat


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hehe great video Kimberly and adorable kitty cat



Thanks Amanda....she was snoring in the background  It took forever to find a program after our chat, but I struck gold. The only hitch is, you need an engineer's degree to run it lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

hugs well I know who to turn to if I have that problem again )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWfTHwM6RMU

my memory and my sister is gonna kill me if she finds it lol but yeah it is the one that stood out when the subject came up


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

okies my poem is up to 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4ZVChFoIQk

not as good as I had hoped for but its there now yay can breathe easy for a few days till carlas topic


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=535Gnp2CVmc

My response.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=535Gnp2CVmc
> 
> My response.



great video aust and the poem in cute and funny


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2010)

lol.. made it a triple play of Australian girls....





:kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2010)

How do you put videos on there? Do you submit them to somebody or do you have to be a team member of some sort?


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Someone needs to send you the log in details and password. Then post away! I shall do that now:kiss2:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

I just did  

I'm excited to see Lilly's videos!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> lol.. made it a triple play of Australian girls....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well then the guys will get a tripple treat


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I just did
> 
> I'm excited to see Lilly's videos!!!



Eh, curb your enthusiasm a bit Mishty. I don't video well at all so I'd hate for you to be crushingly disappointed. If you lower your expectations you may only be marginally disappointed. lol

I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh wait. How does this work?? :shocked: I don't want to be the one who goes last because then I have to pick the next topic and stuff. Is there anyone else planning on posting? Jeepers, I don't want to be the one to pick. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh wait. How does this work?? :shocked: I don't want to be the one who goes last because then I have to pick the next topic and stuff. Is there anyone else planning on posting? Jeepers, I don't want to be the one to pick. :blush:



lilly its ok as Carlasixx has already bagsied the next topic so upload away


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 29, 2010)

Posting a new video.

When we're running dry on new topics...I want to know this: *What is something you enjoy that NO ONE would be able to tell by your appearance/attitude/normal-every-day self?*


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 29, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=535Gnp2CVmc
> 
> My response.



Great job Nat! And I loved the vavava voom top you had on :happy:


----------



## mejix (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought the intro to the channel was too perky so I taped a new one. (This is my little homage to Fat and Proud. Not sure if I was pretending to be depressed or with a hangover hehehe)


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 29, 2010)

mejix said:


> I thought the intro to the channel was too perky so I taped a new one. (This is my little homage to Fat and Proud. Not sure if I was pretending to be depressed or with a hangover hehehe)



A) You're adorable and I WANT TO FRICKIN' MAUL YOUR FACE.
B) I am perky, I can't help it. ENERGY THROUGH THE ROOF.
C) You were hungover...that is no homage. Stop fooling us. We're fat, not stupid.
D) I also say um/like/other time killing thingys YOUR FACE lol

P.S. I AM COMING TO CHI-TOWN TO STEAL THE FEDORA. I also DO NOT have a sexy, sexy....sexy accent. :|


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

I like your topic, F&P! Should I add that along with the topic I came up for? I'm holding out on making a reply to the poem to let everyone do a reply before I post so that I can introduce the new topic


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I like your topic, F&P! Should I add that along with the topic I came up for? I'm holding out on making a reply to the poem to let everyone do a reply before I post so that I can introduce the new topic



If you'd like! Maybe the double topic thing will make it easier for more people to respond. For instance, I don't really read too much poetry (although, I have a fantastic poetry book that deals with life/death/medical issues that I had to read for a Medical Ethics course...it was amazing and opened my eyes to enjoying life and those around you), so I didn't answer that part of the topic.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2010)

nice to see you posting again fat and proud



you would have to ask the collective group if they like having two questions I think that is the fair way to do it 

I can say if its two questions make them easy ones though 

hugs great videos everyone


----------



## mejix (Sep 30, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> A) You're adorable and I WANT TO FRICKIN' MAUL YOUR FACE.
> B) I am perky, I can't help it. ENERGY THROUGH THE ROOF.
> C) You were hungover...that is no homage. Stop fooling us. We're fat, not stupid.
> D) I also say um/like/other time killing thingys YOUR FACE lol
> ...



hehehe, silly woman. thanks. glad you liked it. but the fedora is mine!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 30, 2010)

Boooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the double topic option works as we seem to have had more responses this week then in the past. 

People like options.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Great job Nat! And I loved the vavava voom top you had on :happy:



Ha ha.. it was a sarong... it's hot here so not wearing much when in the house. lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 30, 2010)

I spent last night going through about a quarter of the Dimensions YouTube Channel after Briana pointed me there, and I'm totally cyked to join in once I've figured out how to upload a decent video! Anyone got a guide?

It was very surreal but absolutely awesome to see Briana and Natalie on camera - you're as cute as you are in writing. :bow:

Christov's Slur also made me laugh. It was like an alternative Blind Date.

I'm gonna watch more of them after work!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I spent last night going through about a quarter of the Dimensions YouTube Channel after Briana pointed me there, and I'm totally cyked to join in once I've figured out how to upload a decent video! Anyone got a guide?
> 
> It was very surreal but absolutely awesome to see Briana and Natalie on camera - you're as cute as you are in writing. :bow:
> 
> ...



Hugs Amy you just need the username and password wich anyone participating can pm you or pm me if you need it

then you log in as dimms click upload and viola in most cases it works fine

you may however need to convert your video to an avi file in order for the sound to be in the right place the advantage of conversion is that it also compresses the file so its a smaller upload (I have win avi for mine but you would have to ask others what they use )

then just underneath where your video is uploading there is a little box for your title and info wich you save and when its uploaded it will give you a link

am sure the techsperts can give you a better how to but thats the basics


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Hugs Amy you just need the username and password wich anyone participating can pm you or pm me if you need it
> 
> then you log in as dimms click upload and viola in most cases it works fine
> 
> ...



Thanks, spiritangel; I'm sure I'll figure it out through trial and error when the time comes to upload.  For now my sister has my camera anyway, so no video upload... I do have a webcam, but I'm not sure how good the quality is... only one way to find out!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 30, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Thanks, spiritangel; I'm sure I'll figure it out through trial and error when the time comes to upload.  For now my sister has my camera anyway, so no video upload... I do have a webcam, but I'm not sure how good the quality is... only one way to find out!



Webcam is decent, though I'm sure that you noticed with other people's direct webcam uploads that the sound is typically thrown off from the image. We still get the gyst of everything, though. So if it's your only option and you really want to participate, there's always that option 

I'm using my cellphone, actually. I can't find batteries for my video camera, so my cell is just right. It formats them in some weird type I never saw before, but I can upload it automatically to YouTube straight off my cellphone without converting it into anything.  It's not great quality, but it works for the purpose, lol.


----------



## mejix (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's the annotated text, in case anyone wants to try:

"Hi everyone! (_smile, wave_)
Fat and Proud here! (_raise head, little tilt, point at neck_)
Ahmm,
This is from the Dimensions You Tube Project
Ahmm,
I have an idea: (_earnest, look to screen_)
We pick a topic for every week
And then
You know, video responses will be made
And then the last person to make a video response has to pick the topic for the next week. 
Umm Let me know if you guys agree with it or not (_raise shoulders_)
Umm
I just think it would be really cool to interact over a video because
you knowI am cheap and I can never make it to the bashes and stuff (_smile_)
and, I know there are amazing people out there so
Bye (_wave_)


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2010)

mejix said:


> Here's the annotated text, in case anyone wants to try:
> 
> "Hi everyone! (_smile, wave_)
> Fat and Proud here! (_raise head, little tilt, point at neck_)
> ...



oh. no. you. didn't.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm filming my reply to the poem video right now so I will do the topic ones at the same time. 

Let me know if you're planning to post a reply to the present topics (poem/memory) so that way I hold off on posting my new topic until everyone has had a time to reply


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've just filmed a response to the poem. Lol, I am a badass, I use the YouTube camera, and no editing


----------



## Linda (Sep 30, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I've just filmed a response to the poem. Lol, I am a badass, I use the YouTube camera, and no editing



:wubu::wubu::blush::wubu::wubu:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll be checking those new responses out tomorrow!

Please don't wait for my response before deciding a new topic. I'm gonna wait to get my digital camera back instead of using my webcam - I don't like the thought of the sound/visual lag. By the time I get to posting there'll probably be three new topics to reply to anyway.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll be posting the new topic tomorrow  I've got it safely on my phone waiting to be tranfered, lol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 30, 2010)

Booooooooooooooooooo!
(that's for mejix. he likes it)


----------



## mejix (Oct 1, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Boooooooooooo!!!!!





liz (di-va) said:


> Booooooooooooooooooo!
> (that's for mejix. he likes it)



*cocky strut around the stage. taunting of audience*


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2010)

mejix said:


> *cocky strut around the stage. taunting of audience*



hmmm one would think if you have time to make fun of, and to then write a transcript you have time to actually participate in the project  just sayin


great videos Ivan and Lilly


Carla you should be fine as if anyone wants to revisit or still do the current topics they are also free to do that


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooo now i just have to work out how to use my new blackberry and I can join in.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 1, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I've just filmed a response to the poem. Lol, I am a badass, I use the YouTube camera, and no editing



Who edits? I'm the one take kid. I've actually recorded a whole video and screwed up the last sentence ROYALLY, to the point where I couldn't roll with it or cover it up, and had to do the video over again.

And don't even ASK how many runthroughs it took to get my Love The Way You Lie lipsync right! PapeRihanna is SUCH a diva


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 1, 2010)

So I come bearing gifts!

-------

My poem video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqrryyQ9WIM

-------

NEW TOPICS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpTv5cnhdJY

-------

So yeah... there's two topics. A serious one and a light-hearted fun one  Hope to see a lot of responses to BOTH topics!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry I am behind on topics, but I had to go here...so...  and it's in 2 parts because I am a horrible camera person haha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBldmrsZb8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTvuzAqLFMY


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Sorry I am behind on topics, but I had to go here...so...  and it's in 2 parts because I am a horrible camera person haha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBldmrsZb8s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTvuzAqLFMY



great place sooo much somewhere I can imagine running around as a kid creating all sorts of adventures although our bushland never had the aligators and stuffs


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the new topics, and the fact that I don't have to scare anyone by trying to sing lol. Will try and get started tomorrow and get posting.

BTW *fat9276*.....You look just gorgeous, B. I doubt you could take a bad shot


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

Answer to the new topic here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0Q_wchPDWM

Hope you will like it


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

Proner said:


> Answer to the new topic here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0Q_wchPDWM
> 
> Hope you will like it



I realized that it wasn't really audible nor understandable at the end so I erased it, will give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihfyryM1ttY
Dang.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 5, 2010)

That was cute Rebecca! :happy: I think I would like the smell of that body butter lol.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> That was cute Rebecca! :happy: I think I would like the smell of that body butter lol.



Thanks. The body butter is quite nice. And, man, I'm fidgety.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's my response. I am so hyped up all the time lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 5, 2010)

Answered my own topic! :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ymG1U_OCU4

It's a long vid, please bear with me, lol.


----------



## Proner (Oct 6, 2010)

Second try 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUDnnmhm3Vk


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2010)

I have uploaded my vid answering both topics. Rambling and saying um all the time...so irritating lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUvgoR9_B2A


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2010)

awesome videos everyone

hmm I better get a wriggle on mayby when I get home tommorrow


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 6, 2010)

Proner said:


> Second try
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUDnnmhm3Vk



AGAIN, I love, love, love your accent. I love when you say "surfer"...you totally have the sexy French accent thing lol :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Answered my own topic! :happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ymG1U_OCU4
> 
> It's a long vid, please bear with me, lol.



I love that you don't stick to male or female scents. That, in itself, is totally screaming independence and individuality!!


----------



## SuperGuyver (Oct 6, 2010)

I got an account-UtimateGuyver
I`m uploading videos and would love for anyone to subcribe and or comment.:blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 6, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I love that you don't stick to male or female scents. That, in itself, is totally screaming independence and individuality!!



:blush:

Well, thank you!

:blush:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Here is a vid of me. I have been waiting for my speech to get better before posting one. My speech has only returned to almost normal in the last few months.

Sorry I am not responding to any questions, this is my first ever vid, and I am just trying to get the hang of it.

It is short but sweet.

I have enjoyed watching all your videos.

I would never have guessed that Rebecca liked karate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0s0Ve_S21U


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 9, 2010)

Great to see you on video Shosh... Love hearing another Aussie accent. When you are ready I would love to see you do the questions or post one of your own.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Great to see you on video Shosh... Love hearing another Aussie accent. When you are ready I would love to see you do the questions or post one of your own.



Yes I would like to answer some questions. Just getting the hang of it all right now.

It is really good to be able to put a face to people's posts and persona on here.

This is a really good idea.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Here is a vid of me. I have been waiting for my speech to get better before posting one. My speech has only returned to almost normal in the last few months.
> 
> Sorry I am not responding to any questions, this is my first ever vid, and I am just trying to get the hang of it.
> 
> ...



That was very sweet, Shoshie. You sound as beautiful
as you look. Sorry I can't Rep yet.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Here is a vid of me. I have been waiting for my speech to get better before posting one. My speech has only returned to almost normal in the last few months.
> 
> Sorry I am not responding to any questions, this is my first ever vid, and I am just trying to get the hang of it.
> 
> ...




hugs you look great and did a good job for your first video Shosh


ok mine is uploaded pjs and all lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPsNJa5kSAM


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Here is a vid of me. I have been waiting for my speech to get better before posting one. My speech has only returned to almost normal in the last few months.
> 
> Sorry I am not responding to any questions, this is my first ever vid, and I am just trying to get the hang of it.
> 
> ...



Cool video, Shosh Great to hear your voice.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 9, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Here is a vid of me. I have been waiting for my speech to get better before posting one. My speech has only returned to almost normal in the last few months.
> 
> Sorry I am not responding to any questions, this is my first ever vid, and I am just trying to get the hang of it.
> 
> ...



Welcome, Shosh! Thank you for making a video


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 9, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok mine is uploaded pjs and all lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPsNJa5kSAM



Aweeeee cute video!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 9, 2010)

My next goal is to make a Dims video sober... now that's a challenge.
I can't believe all of you manage to do it sober, anyway.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> My next goal is to make a Dims video sober... now that's a challenge.
> I can't believe all of you manage to do it sober, anyway.



ummm scarier still my last one was shockingly done in one take!!!



thanks Fat and proud you are sooo adorable in all yours and am so happy we have loads of new people joining the project


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Here's my response. I am so hyped up all the time lol




I just have to say that you are so cute and funny and I loved this video!!! But how do you not have nightmares from those movies? And I too share your love of Vincent Price... have you ever seen SNL's spoof on him? So funny!:happy:

Just for you though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQALLGsn-Fk


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> My next goal is to make a Dims video sober... now that's a challenge.
> I can't believe all of you manage to do it sober, anyway.



I laughed when I saw you drink at the end of your video. I was like that's _SO_ European


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2010)

You mean... there's such thing as being _non_ sober? 

Lol, forgive me, alcohol plays no effect on me other than vomiting if I drank over 20 shots-worth within 2 hours time. It's sad, really. I'd like to know what it feels like to be drunk. I've never really had the privilege, lol.

Nor do I know what being high feels like, except when it comes to acid. I remember the one and only acid trip I felt. I just remember what I was imagining, but not what my body felt like. Curses... I don't know why things don't seem to have an actual effect on me! Really wish sometimes they would.


----------



## Proner (Oct 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> AGAIN, I love, love, love your accent. I love when you say "surfer"...you totally have the sexy French accent thing lol :wubu:



Thank you! But I owe everyone the truth, sexy accent is made to makes people don't pay attention to our English level 
The beginning of all this happened like that:

"Damn we can't speak proper English!"
"True, but I have an idea. Now we will work on our accent and make it sexy, so people will pay more attention to it!"
"You're a genius! Now let's drink some wine."

Yeah sorry for that I'm in serious lack of sleep which bring this crazy post.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thank you! But I owe everyone the truth, sexy accent is made to makes people don't pay attention to our English level
> The beginning of all this happened like that:
> 
> "Damn we can't speak proper English!"
> ...




see now I can hear this all in my head french accents included with a few oui oius and ah huhhuhas thrown in and some french words to make it more plausable


hmmm must almost be time for a new topic if we are going weekly


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a suggestion for a question...
Who do I ask?


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I have a suggestion for a question...
> Who do I ask?



you just make the video with the question  if its ok with the rest of the group


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> My next goal is to make a Dims video sober... now that's a challenge.
> I can't believe all of you manage to do it sober, anyway.



Hmmmm, now there's a good one. How many of us Dimmers 
would get busted if there was a DimmerLand statute against
PWI, Posting While Intoxicated?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> Hmmmm, now there's a good one. How many of us Dimmers
> would get busted if there was a DimmerLand statute against
> PWI, Posting While Intoxicated?



Christov might be the first one on Time Out with that  lmao.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 10, 2010)

New one added. All in one take too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpgGE7xuk6A


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> New one added. All in one take too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpgGE7xuk6A



What a wonderful video! I loved watching it.

Those apples are outta sight! Your daddy is adoreable!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 10, 2010)

That is so sweet, Lily. :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> What a wonderful video! I loved watching it.
> 
> Those apples are outta sight! Your daddy is adoreable!



Thanks Shosh! He just turned 80 last month. I love hanging out with him. He's outta sight. lol


----------



## lipmixgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

i just watched several videos! i want to do this. just need to find the time...

btw, that christov is HYSTERICAL!!!! i mean like tinkle in your pants funny!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

I finally answered FatNProud's question!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNmx3dEnS08

I couldn't think of aaaaaaanything else so I hope this works, lol.
Had to do it before a new topic came along.

Enjoy!

----

Oh... and is it just me, or did Proner's video cut off when he started talking about scents?  I don't think I saw the scent part or maybe I'm just going crazy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 11, 2010)

Just realized this probably works better if I post the link here:

Goodness, I'm all over the place - I need sleep - why am I still up?

Tadaaa!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I finally answered FatNProud's question!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNmx3dEnS08
> 
> ...



I used to bowl when I was in high school. I now find the bowling balls too heavy to lift.
Is there a secret to lifting and then throwing them?

Is there a better word than throwing when talking about bowling?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not sure there's acbetter word, lol. The balls I use are small and are between 3 to 5lbs. The big ones that you put fingers in run between 6 and 30lbs. I prefer the 5lb when bowling 5pin (or duck pin) and 8lbs when bowling 10pin. I thi k the only trick is to keep both hands on the ball as long as possible before throwing. My ball used to slip when I was younger because my hands are tiny. I thought I was the weight of the ball :blush: But I think if you can try to keep it in both hands before releasing it, it might help. Swinging wide might too but it might hurt or lose the ball from your grip. You could always ask the bowling lanes which ones are lightest (design is usually different) and try different throws with that. 

I know the bowling alleys say to throw between your legs if you feel you can't handle a one handed throw but i've always been too embarrassed to do that. Big bum and all :blush: lol. The between the leg throw is effective but I'd only suggest it as a last resort  

Eta: something I started doing to lessen my time having to hold the ball was only do 1 or 2 steps before throwig instead of the reccommended 3 or 4. I was the only one to do it that way and I learned that trick from a 400lbs man. He would only take 2 steps to throw. That might be helpful, too. 
Hope that was somewhat helpful if any bit at all :blush:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, this is my very first attempt _ever_ at 1) videotaping myself and 2) putting something up on youtube. Basically it's just me rambling a bit without any makeup or my hair combed and looking like a moron. So be kind. :blush:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCLYvMMBKkk


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Ok, this is my very first attempt _ever_ at 1) videotaping myself and 2) putting something up on youtube. Basically it's just me rambling a bit without any makeup or my hair combed and looking like a moron. So be kind. :blush:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCLYvMMBKkk




Very well done -- I like it !! And you're _*far*_ braver than I am, not sure if I could do the whole video thing, I'm kinda camera shy anyway.


----------



## Proner (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn I thought you post a video Willowmoon, you will have to get rid of camera shy and share awesomeness :happy:

I will make the scent video this week-end after getting rid of my week's beard.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

Proner said:


> I will make the scent video this week-end after getting rid of my week's beard.



A "scent video" -- what, have you actually managed to invent the long-dreamed of medium of _smell-o-vision_?


----------



## Proner (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> A "scent video" -- what, have you actually managed to invent the long-dreamed of medium of _smell-o-vision_?



Oh sorry, didn't express myself well I was talking about making a video about the "scent" topic.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 15, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> A "scent video" -- what, have you actually managed to invent the long-dreamed of medium of _smell-o-vision_?



I think it's safe to say that "Battlefield Earth", "Gigli", & "Glitter" were all filmed in smell-o-vision. Not to mention the Joel Schumacher-helmed "Batman" movies. 

And not a pleasant smell at that.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Very well done -- I like it !! And you're _*far*_ braver than I am, not sure if I could do the whole video thing, I'm kinda camera shy anyway.




I wnt to know if you sound like "Bob" from that 70's show hahaha... come on!! Say "packers" and "banjo" for us   Wis-cahhhhhn-son!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I think it's safe to say that "Battlefield Earth", "Gigli", & "Glitter" were all filmed in smell-o-vision. Not to mention the Joel Schumacher-helmed "Batman" movies.
> 
> And not a pleasant smell at that.



Add to that "The Happening." The fetid fumes coming off that flick were actually visible.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 15, 2010)

Paris Hilton's "The Hottie and the Nottie" reeked as well. Mainly of smelly lady bits and cheap hooker perfume.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 16, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I wnt to know if you sound like "Bob" from that 70's show hahaha... come on!! Say "packers" and "banjo" for us   Wis-cahhhhhn-son!



A good indicator of a Wisconsin accent is actually saying the word "Wisconsin" itself.

Also, the phrase "Oh My God."

You know you're from Wisconsin when it comes out "OOOooh my-ee Gaahd."


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I think it's safe to say that "Battlefield Earth", "Gigli", & "Glitter" were all filmed in smell-o-vision. Not to mention the Joel Schumacher-helmed "Batman" movies.
> 
> And not a pleasant smell at that.





LalaCity said:


> Add to that "The Happening." The fetid fumes coming off that flick were actually visible.



Yep. So, so, so, so true. 



CarlaSixx said:


> Paris Hilton's "The Hottie and the Nottie" reeked as well. Mainly of smelly lady bits and cheap hooker perfume.



Never saw that one, but then again I've never watched a film that (ahem) "starred" Paris Hilton. Not even her porno videos.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I wnt to know if you sound like "Bob" from that 70's show hahaha... come on!! Say "packers" and "banjo" for us   Wis-cahhhhhn-son!



Hmmmmm, now I might have to work on doing a YT video after all!! I don't know if I have a Wisconsin accent or not, even though I've lived here quite a while now.


----------



## Proner (Oct 17, 2010)

Answer to this week's topic posted : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymg0_piR2SA


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 18, 2010)

Proner said:


> Answer to this week's topic posted : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymg0_piR2SA



Love it :happy:
As I commented, I can totally imagine what you smell like, and it matching your personality :happy:


----------



## Proner (Oct 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Love it :happy:
> As I commented, I can totally imagine what you smell like, and it matching your personality :happy:



Thank you! There are simple fragrance but I love them


----------



## Proner (Oct 20, 2010)

If everyone answered to the lasts topics, it could be time to submit new one. I saw that Scorcese86 wanted to propose one :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 20, 2010)

Proner said:


> If everyone answered to the lasts topics, it could be time to submit new one. I saw that Scorcese86 wanted to propose one :happy:



Ooh yes, I am ready for new topics


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 20, 2010)

My vote is for a new topic as well :happy:

Since Scorcese86 already has one in mind, that's probably a step ahead of most of us, lol. 

If you wanna present the new topic, I'm up for trying to answer it :happy:


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 20, 2010)

I finally got my ass in gear and with my sons help learned to make a couple of videos to contribute to the project. But I see reading the threads a password is required. Could someone PM me the password so I can upload them?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 20, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> I finally got my ass in gear and with my sons help learned to make a couple of videos to contribute to the project. But I see reading the threads a password is required. Could someone PM me the password so I can upload them?



sent!  if anyone else needs the password, let us know!


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok its up. As I suspected the audio sucks so will do my second one over again and this time use my big mouth,rather than try to appear as a lady LOL.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WeVs-zAgI4


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ruffie has already posted one.
I am too nervous anyway to do a new thing
Change isn't my thing.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

great vid Ruffie


and sorry Ivan your not off the hook and we are all chomping at the bit for your question


soo bring it on


----------



## Proner (Oct 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Ruffie has already posted one.
> I am too nervous anyway to do a new thing
> Change isn't my thing.



You have an idea, we need a weekly topic 
And don't be nervous you three last vids were great!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 21, 2010)

I third the motion :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 21, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Ruffie has already posted one.
> I am too nervous anyway to do a new thing
> Change isn't my thing.



You gottaaaaaa. I love when you're drunk


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 27, 2010)

***taps foot on floor impatiently***

Hey... Where the heck is the new topic?!?!?!


----------



## Proner (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes! Bring a new topic! Sadly I have no ideas, if everyone have some share them :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2010)

I keep checking in for the new topic too. Come on Ivan, we are waiting for you


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 28, 2010)

Aust99 got my suggestion, so she might post it soon.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 28, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Aust99 got my suggestion, so she might post it soon.



Ivan, just tell everyone to have "drunk chat"! That ought to be entertaining (well interesting to say the least... the very least haha) 

Alcohol of choice of course  Christov already has a head start on us all, he just needs to get on camera again hahahahahaha


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> Ivan, just tell everyone to have "drunk chat"! That ought to be entertaining (well interesting to say the least... the very least haha)
> 
> Alcohol of choice of course  Christov already has a head start on us all, he just needs to get on camera again hahahahahaha



oh darn that nixes me making a video I have never been nor intend to be drunk sorry  I just get to bored with drinking for that


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 28, 2010)

I... what do you mean by "drunk chat" exactly? I do not know (and I'm serious as a heavy drinker) what it's like to be drunk. I can tell you about my favourite alcohols, but speak like I'm drunk? I'm sorry, but I gave up acting years ago


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh darn that nixes me making a video I have never been nor intend to be drunk sorry  I just get to bored with drinking for that





CarlaSixx said:


> I... what do you mean by "drunk chat" exactly? I do not know (and I'm serious as a heavy drinker) what it's like to be drunk. I can tell you about my favourite alcohols, but speak like I'm drunk? I'm sorry, but I gave up acting years ago




Ladies...it's okkkkk. It was a *joke *because of what Ivan said before! OK...time for work blehhhh


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm eager to know the new topic too... not that I've figured out how to edit or upload videos to YT yet, but it'd be a reason to practise! Come on Ivan, just say it!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys, would someone be a sweetheart and PM me the log in details again.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ivan sent me the idea... I made a video on Friday night but for some reason it doesn't have sound in it... I need to make it again... Unless he wants to post it before I get around to it again...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 31, 2010)

Could someone message me the login details too, please.


----------



## paintsplotch (Nov 1, 2010)

can you send me the information as well? i think this would be fun. i will post a video. i cant just sit here drooling over proner's accent lol... must be productive! lol

i would like to add to the topics.... 

find something you have in your home... and tell us what it is and why it is special to you....


----------



## paintsplotch (Nov 1, 2010)

oh and another topic could be....

name a life changing moment in your life.... what was it and how did you change because of it?


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 2, 2010)

New topic posted on behalf of Scorsese86... he was too shy and too busy this week to post so I volunteered.... then I had a crap load of trouble with the sound on my computer so made the video about 6 times... 

Here is the new topic... post away people. 









:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 2, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> can you send me the information as well? i think this would be fun. i will post a video. i cant just sit here drooling over proner's accent lol... must be productive! lol
> 
> i would like to add to the topics....
> 
> find something you have in your home... and tell us what it is and why it is special to you....





paintsplotch said:


> oh and another topic could be....
> 
> name a life changing moment in your life.... what was it and how did you change because of it?



Both fantastic topics.... somebody write these down...

Please feel free to post a video introducing these topics... people love to have options.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 2, 2010)

Ouch. I'm definitely hoping for a second topic or else I won't be able to post this week at all. I'm not close to anyone in my family. In fact, they've all outcast me because I voiced different opinions than theirs. I'm the black sheep and don't really talk to anyone in my family at all. Plus, on all my father's side, I don't know them that well and can't speak with them since all they know is Spanish and I don't.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ouch. I'm definitely hoping for a second topic or else I won't be able to post this week at all. I'm not close to anyone in my family. In fact, they've all outcast me because I voiced different opinions than theirs. I'm the black sheep and don't really talk to anyone in my family at all. Plus, on all my father's side, I don't know them that well and can't speak with them since all they know is Spanish and I don't.



Do one of Paintsploch's topics then.... you can still make a video this week.


----------



## paintsplotch (Nov 3, 2010)

oh my... i am posting a video now.... holy crap.. hopefully i dont sound like too much of a moron... eek! 
everything was happening..... the dog found his squeek toy.
the phone rang.
my cell phone dinged a bazzillion times... lmao

wtf? i will post the link when its ready. :doh:

==============================================
ok... turns out theres no sound to my upload... so um... ay... i will try again tomorrow?


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 3, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> New topic posted on behalf of Scorsese86... he was too shy and too busy this week to post so I volunteered.... then I had a crap load of trouble with the sound on my computer so made the video about 6 times...
> 
> Here is the new topic... post away people.
> 
> ...



I loved your vid Nat and Ivan I love the topic :happy: I too share your "middle child" syndrome or whatever... great job!


----------



## Proner (Nov 4, 2010)

Answer posted, hope the sound is not too bad the microphone on my laptop is not really good haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojFXM9hY95U


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 4, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I loved your vid Nat and Ivan I love the topic :happy: I too share your "middle child" syndrome or whatever... great job!



thanks Beautiful!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 4, 2010)

Proner said:


> Answer posted, hope the sound is not too bad the microphone on my laptop is not really good haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojFXM9hY95U



I could hear you well, and it was a great reply
Now we have an aunt, a uncle and a grandfather. Let's see if we can gather the rest of the family


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 4, 2010)

Proner said:


> Answer posted, hope the sound is not too bad the microphone on my laptop is not really good haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojFXM9hY95U




I agree with Ivan. You could hear it fine and you did a great job! I laughed at the impersonation you gave of the rest of your family yelling and being loud at the table and that you said you had to yell or be loud in order to actually be heard also hahaha


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is my response. As I tried to mention in the description the topic I had come up with but hadn't had a chance to post yet was so close to the one already asked I wish to use this as my response to the current topic. So just ignore the first part of the video and these are the two people that I modelled myself after because I admired and loved them so much.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-orHHmiNAI&feature=BF&list=UL&index=24


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 11, 2010)

Can someone send me the password to post. I'm finally ready to make a video. Hurry before I lose my courage, please. Thanks!!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

K, (littlefairywren)

I just watched your "new topic" vid and I just have to say.. I love you so much! :wubu::happy:

Love,

B


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 11, 2010)

Just wanted to let you all know I just posted my first Video on YouTube!! I hope you all enjoy it. Sorry about the audio not matching the video, not sure how to fix that, any suggestions? I think I did pretty well even though I may have repeated myself once or twice.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm just waiting for a second topic to pop up  Not that the one right now is bad, because it definitely is NOT bad, but I just can't answer it


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm just waiting for a second topic to pop up  Not that the one right now is bad, because it definitely is NOT bad, but I just can't answer it



I think you should just post random Carla facts if the topic doesn't suit you. I'd watch it and so will your other fans!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 12, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> K, (littlefairywren)
> 
> I just watched your "new topic" vid and I just have to say.. I love you so much! :wubu::happy:
> 
> ...



Awww, you make me blush and feel all happy at the same time! You're so sweet, B. I love you too :wubu:



Bigtigmom said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I just posted my first Video on YouTube!! I hope you all enjoy it. Sorry about the audio not matching the video, not sure how to fix that, any suggestions? I think I did pretty well even though I may have repeated myself once or twice.



Woo hoo! Congrats on your vid, BTM. You did well, and you look lovely


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2010)

wow limited net means I had loads to catch up on so now two questions behind

great videos everyone and welcome to the new posters


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, you make me blush and feel all happy at the same time! You're so sweet, B. I love you too :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! Congrats on your vid, BTM. You did well, and you look lovely



Thank You!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's my offering for this topic, hope you guys like it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/Z4ZKfIgx7II


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 14, 2010)

this is so cool, I really want to participate, but I'm not sure where to jump in.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2010)

Jump in anywhere! I'll send you the login info. Even if you don't want to answer this week's topic sentence...introduce yourself!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I just posted my first Video on YouTube!! I hope you all enjoy it. Sorry about the audio not matching the video, not sure how to fix that, any suggestions? I think I did pretty well even though I may have repeated myself once or twice.



I just now saw your video!!! I LOVE IT! You are amazing  :happy:

Glad you posted


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Here's my offering for this topic, hope you guys like it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/Z4ZKfIgx7II



cute accent :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 15, 2010)

very cool, I'm still catching up on all the videos, it's very cool to hear everyone and see everyone's face.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 15, 2010)

SO COOL. Someone send me the info, I want to add to this mess.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 16, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I just now saw your video!!! I LOVE IT! You are amazing  :happy:
> 
> Glad you posted



Thank You!! I love your videos! You have a great personality, not to mention you are totally cute!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 16, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> cute accent :wubu:



I agree, his accent is adorable! I'm not sure he's going for adorable but too bad!! He's a sweetie, I'm sure!


----------



## Proner (Nov 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Here's my offering for this topic, hope you guys like it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/Z4ZKfIgx7II



Great video as always Mr :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

*I just made a video, I have an account, I subscribed to Dimensions....what's the next step????*


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

My first YouTube video. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhum

My video still is me with my mouth open. I hope the flies won't get in.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2010)

mimosa said:


> My first YouTube video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhum
> 
> My video still is me with my mouth open. I hope the flies won't get in.



Mimosa, you look gorgeous.....great first video too


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Mimosa, you look gorgeous.....great first video too



Bless your heart. Thank you very much. :bow:


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2010)

mimosa said:


> My first YouTube video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhum
> 
> My video still is me with my mouth open. I hope the flies won't get in.



Ooooh!!!, you sound as beautiful as you look, too.:happy:

Finely-tuned sound equipment, the better to hear you with, my dear.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 16, 2010)

mimosa said:


> My first YouTube video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhum
> 
> My video still is me with my mouth open. I hope the flies won't get in.



Very nice Mimosa!! You are very pretty and have a sweet voice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

imfree said:


> Ooooh!!!, you sound as beautiful as you look, too.:happy:
> 
> Finely-tuned sound equipment, the better to hear you with, my dear.


Thanks Brother imfree!:happy: But why do you sound like the big bad wolf all of a sudden??  


Bigtigmom said:


> Very nice Mimosa!! You are very pretty and have a sweet voice!! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much, Bigtigmom. *Big hug.


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Thanks Brother imfree!:happy: But why do you sound like the big bad wolf all of a sudden??
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Bigtigmom. *Big hug.



Not to worry, Mimosa, I was just playing with words a bit, and of course, the audio equipment. I've been having too much fun with the audio stuff, these days, turning trash into treasure.:happy:

I can't get too "wuufish", it would break my heart if I ever scared you away. As always, best hugs are reserved for Mimosa.:happy:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 16, 2010)

imfree said:


> Not to worry, Mimosa, I was just playing with words a bit, and of course, the audio equipment. I've been having too much fun with the audio stuff, these days, turning trash into treasure.:happy:
> 
> I can't get too "wuufish", it would break my heart if I ever scared you away. As always, best hugs are reserved for Mimosa.:happy:



I knew you were playing with words. Playing back at ya. 

Thanks. Hugs to you also my dear friend and brother in Christ.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I knew you were playing with words. Playing back at ya.
> 
> Thanks. Hugs to you also my dear friend and brother in Christ.



Dear friend you are, and I'm totally blessed!:happy::bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

I couldn't stay away, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8UgnMhWtY


----------



## Paquito (Nov 17, 2010)

Anybody else notice that the chat Nazi guy left a comment on the channel? Love it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Anybody else notice that the chat Nazi guy left a comment on the channel? Love it.



As I'm still signed in on the channel, I'm gonna go check that out, lol.

I don't see a comment, but I do however see a friend invite. Should I block? 

ETA: HA! I saw it!  What a doof.

eta2: I marked the comment as spam  I wonder if I can do that to his channel, too...


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 17, 2010)

just delete the comment and put his dumbass on block


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> just delete the comment and put his dumbass on block



I did the block thing. I'm not sure I deleted the comment but I'm pretty sure I did.


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I did the block thing. ...



Great

Thanks
Blockie


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Nov 17, 2010)

Spent a good chunk of today watching these videos. Awesomeness. 

If someone would PM me the login info then I'll put a video up myself tomorrow.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Spent a good chunk of today watching these videos. Awesomeness.
> 
> If someone would PM me the login info then I'll put a video up myself tomorrow.



Are you going to make a video for us to watch??? PM?.....okay!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Nov 17, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Are you going to make a video for us to watch??? PM?.....okay!



Indeed I am. See if y'all can actually decipher my accent


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 17, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Indeed I am. See if y'all can actually decipher my accent



Who cares if we can decipher it... we just wanna hear it (allll day loooonnggg)


----------



## swarbs (Nov 20, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I just posted my first Video on YouTube!! I hope you all enjoy it. Sorry about the audio not matching the video, not sure how to fix that, any suggestions? I think I did pretty well even though I may have repeated myself once or twice.



You were first vid I watched, nice relaxing American voice you got...I guess ideal for your job

Nice channel guys


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 20, 2010)

I posted my first last night- admittedly, my first video on all of Youtube too. I suppose spreading this thread to bhm/ffa land worked


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 20, 2010)

swarbs said:


> You were first vid I watched, nice relaxing American voice you got...I guess ideal for your job
> 
> Nice channel guys



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 23, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I posted my first last night- admittedly, my first video on all of Youtube too. I suppose spreading this thread to bhm/ffa land worked




Amanda,

I loved your video, you remind me of Anne Hathaway (looks and facial expressions. I think she is so beautiful)! Nice to finally meet you! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 29, 2010)

So... we need a new topic!!!! 

Who's up for the job?!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

omg I have been sooo behind I havent even gottent to the last two topics eek must add them to this weeks to do list


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... we need a new topic!!!!
> 
> Who's up for the job?!



Maybe it should be holiday related?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 30, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Maybe it should be holiday related?



That would be a good idea  Would you like to introduce a new topic? 

me + holidays = does not compute

LOL!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> That would be a good idea  Would you like to introduce a new topic?
> 
> me + holidays = does not compute
> 
> LOL!



Hmmmm, I guess I could if everyone is ok with that?


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Nov 30, 2010)

mine is bobbydittle feel free to drop a line or invite me to whatever is happening


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Hmmmm, I guess I could if everyone is ok with that?



I'm ok with it, Btm. I am looking forward to the next topic, and your choice


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

I have my idea for the new topic and I will try to post the video tonight!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 30, 2010)

Yay!  I look forward to seeing what it is!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

I just posted it!! I hope you like it!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 30, 2010)

**runs off to YouTube with pen and paper in hand**

:happy:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi guys, this is a fun topic! I just posted a video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnt33tc6SiQ


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

Also, bonus points to whomever can figure out what soul singer I'm listening to. And what epic fat girl move I make 17 seconds in.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's my contribution for the new topic, I was bored so I decided to get it up early 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/-dFEGBQ7MHc


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 4, 2010)

Can somebody post the topics in here? So there's a way to know really fast what the current one is?


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 4, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> Can somebody post the topics in here? So there's a way to know really fast what the current one is?



It was kind of like a three part holiday questionnaire.
The 3 questions are:
Which Holiday do you celebrate?
Does your family have any traditions or is there a tradition you would like to start in your family?
What is your favorite memory from childhood involving the holidays, etc?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffiwmc1iD-c


all the questions I had missed the family ones wrapped up in holliday ho ho ho amandaclausy goodness


----------



## Proner (Dec 6, 2010)

Great videos everyone and it's nice to see more and more people posting on the channel!

Here's my answer to this week topic, once again a long vid, seems I can't make short ones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_oZy79M0kU


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2010)

but you ramble so adorably and great video btw


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. I'd love to keep in touch with people that way. On my youtube, I have a video of me playing.... great belly action if you know what I mean  haha, well, I put it up for my playing, but still! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxCZfZ9vfbc


----------



## Proner (Dec 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> but you ramble so adorably and great video btw



Thank you! Well after three attempt full of yell, tears and laugh I decided to upload this one even if it was a long one and I checked on reverso a word! I feel so wrong about that but I couldn't explain the memory in an other way so....


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 6, 2010)

I am happy to see that so many people are actually excited about this topic!! I love hearing everyone's memories good or bad or strange. These videos are what makes this idea such a great one!! Thanks to my girl Fat and Proud for being so inquisitive and brilliant!! Keep em coming!! and to the newbies, thanks for sharing and hopefully you will post more.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

so when do we get a new topic?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

well it depends who has a question or two for the new topic? nice to see everyone so eager


----------



## PewterBunny (Dec 9, 2010)

Gonna have to ask Santa for a Web Cam for Christmas now LOL
SEE you soon!
PB


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know how we'd do it but I had the idea of us doing a Dim's christmas song (with the song chosen by vote or something) with different people singing different lines/sections of the song on video. 

It'd probably be a nightmare to organise and do properly but I'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I don't know how we'd do it but I had the idea of us doing a Dim's christmas song (with the song chosen by vote or something) with different people singing different lines/sections of the song on video.
> 
> It'd probably be a nightmare to organise and do properly but I'm just throwing it out there.



we ell if we all uploaded the song and then one of our technical whiz people might be able to put it all together in one video then we could delete the other ones just a thought 

hmmm already have a first dimmy line of 12 days of christmas in my head

on the first day of christmas
some dimms guy said to me
"oh my what a hottie"


hehe am sure we haveenough creative people here we could re work a classic into a dimms song 


I love the Idea rick but eeek more of me singing really?


----------



## Proner (Dec 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I don't know how we'd do it but I had the idea of us doing a Dim's christmas song (with the song chosen by vote or something) with different people singing different lines/sections of the song on video.
> 
> It'd probably be a nightmare to organise and do properly but I'm just throwing it out there.



I like the idea, but me singing in English? It will be hard time for English language as I will probably eat all the words


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> I like the idea, but me singing in English? It will be hard time for English language as I will probably eat all the words



Why not sing in French? Ok, so not all of us know French but I'm pretty sure it would sound amazing and you'd make a lot of people swoon over you


----------



## Proner (Dec 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Why not sing in French? Ok, so not all of us know French but I'm pretty sure it would sound amazing and you'd make a lot of people swoon over you



Thank you! Well I would love too, but I don't want to ruin the video with everyone singing in English and tadam some French suddenly appear 
It's up to people who will contribute to this video if everyone is ok perfect, if not I could sing in English there's no problems! I don't want to impose anything as this video is collective.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> Thank you! Well I would love too, but I don't want to ruin the video with everyone singing in English and tadam some French suddenly appear
> It's up to people who will contribute to this video if everyone is ok perfect, if not I could sing in English there's no problems! I don't want to impose anything as this video is collective.



we ell we are assuming other people want to do this and there are other french speaking people on dimms not to mention other languages so I think it would be awesome to include some of that


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh! How about, to make it easier, just have it be "Dims Christmas Kereoke!"



I think it would work out that way. Lol. Sing a part from whatever Christmas song you like! 

Maybe? Possibly?


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh! How about, to make it easier, just have it be "Dims Christmas Kereoke!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good idea! And much easier to organise than mine. I'd do it, and if I'm up for it then you all have to...you have no excuse


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 11, 2010)

Why have I never looked here before!? this is awesome o.o!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 11, 2010)

Well Dims... I'm uploading some tromboneage vids now. I would lovelovelove if you guys subscribed to me. Not for the numbers, because I'd like to have more BBW/BHM/FFA/FA friends. And I think Youtube is a way to do it 

I'm shinytrombone11 on Youtube

If you look up "On My Own Trombone Solo" my video should be the first one to pop up


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

OK so had an idea for this whole christmas singing thing


what if 

one person sings like the fist verse of a christmas carol then the next person who posts posts the chorus or next verse and so on so its sort of like dimms carols in the round ??? then when the carol is done the next person choses and starts the next carol?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 11, 2010)

Are we allowed to post links to really awesome YouTube Christmas videos to the Dims video page, or is it strictly for Dims members?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqqpEpgUeT8


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

well, I ran with the idea of the Christmas Karaoke. I'm uploading something right now. 

Just a few notes, 

1, sorry for the quality of my voice, 

2, it was recorded and put together on my phone, 

3, I record a majority of my shit in the bathroom because of the reverb in there. It's like a free pre-amp. 

anyways, hope you guys enjoy, and I look forward to hearing everyone else's stuff as well. 

Oh yeah, it's not just me singing, I decided to track some stuff. 

-Hozay

(should be up soon, just uploading)


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay I have a giant crush on you now after that video its awesome how talented are you just brilliant!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Hozay I have a giant crush on you now after that video its awesome how talented are you just brilliant!!!



:blush: awww, you're too nice to me. It's just something I put together with the instruments I had laying around. 

thank you though, it means a lot. :blush:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

so mine is up and OMG is it bad, BWAAAHAAAHAAA!!! 

yup, bedhead rocking, pajama wearing, music way too low. it's good for a laugh though~


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2010)

gosh darn it now we need a woman to record the other half of that and a tech head to splice it together

bigger crush than ever now your too darn charming


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

you're too kind SA. seriously, waaay too kind! i just played it back and dogs started barking down the block, lol. no one said it had to be good to participate, lol


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well, I ran with the idea of the Christmas Karaoke. I'm uploading something right now.
> 
> Just a few notes,
> 
> ...




You're video was great!! I really enjoyed it and your voice is not bad at all!! I am extremely critical of my voice also, so I rarely sing in front of people.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so mine is up and OMG is it bad, BWAAAHAAAHAAA!!!
> 
> yup, bedhead rocking, pajama wearing, music way too low. it's good for a laugh though~



Just watched your video and I have to agree with Spiritangel. You have a decent voice, and would be great if you had a female friend to sing the other part with you! As far as barking dogs, never heard them as I'm guessing none of the females will either, they are too busy staring at your handsome face!!! I enjoyed it alot!! Thanks!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I posted one too...its terrible, so just save your self the horror and don't bother... But I guess we are suppose to post here when we upload, sorry everyone.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 14, 2010)

Just replaying my video while I try to get it into a program to edit it and... OMG... I did so horrible, lol. Simply because I don't know the words to Christmas songs in English, lol.

But I will do my best. I think I'm just going to re-record in English and go from there. It's that bad, lol.

Oh... and I'm so nervous about it that I sound HORRIBLE, lol. Just a fair warning.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 14, 2010)

Carla, it's ok to sing them in whatever language you know them in, there's no law you have to sing them in English.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> So, I posted one too...its terrible, so just save your self the horror and don't bother... But I guess we are suppose to post here when we upload, sorry everyone.



I really enjoyed your video Julie. I reminded me of a friend of mine and happy memories, thank you.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I really enjoyed your video Julie. I reminded me of a friend of mine and happy memories, thank you.



Thank You FLW...I am glad you enjoyed it!

I am a little disappointed that no one else has posted yet...
If you are looking at Hozays vid and thinking "there is no way that i will be able to do that"...chances are, you probably wont, Hozay is amazing and seriously went above and beyond.
Also, you really shouldnt look at Fish's either...he is so Charming and dreamy...it really kind of confuses the viewer.
So, I am begging you fellow Dimmers...please, please, please post your videos. I am tired of being the only one being pointed and laughed at. 
actually, Im kidding...it was really fun, once i got over the fear of embarrassment. So, I cant wait to see other post very soon!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Thank You FLW...I am glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> I am a little disappointed that no one else has posted yet...
> If you are looking at Hozays vid and thinking "there is no way that i will be able to do that"...chances are, you probably wont, Hozay is amazing and seriously went above and beyond.
> ...



the problem is that I cant decide on a song (I was like this when the last singing thing came up) I really am trying to decide 


and I still maintain we need the other half of fish's song to


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> the problem is that I cant decide on a song (I was like this when the last singing thing came up) I really am trying to decide
> 
> 
> and I still maintain we need the other half of fish's song to



you should do the other half of Fish's song...im sure you would be great at it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> the problem is that I cant decide on a song (I was like this when the last singing thing came up) I really am trying to decide
> 
> 
> and I still maintain we need the other half of fish's song to



is there any Tradition Aussie songs that are sung for Christmas?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> is there any Tradition Aussie songs that are sung for Christmas?



I am Not I repeat Not singing six white boomers however lfw aust99, inhibited or Mizz Puss are free to do so

we actually sing a lot of regular christmas carols there are not that many aussie christmas songs oh yes aussies have reworked some of the more traditional christmas songs but for the most part and rather ironically we sing stuff like white christmas, jingle bells and chestnuts roasting over an open fire
silent night, well you get my point


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 14, 2010)

I did record my video. I've just been trying to edit (slap it all together) for awhile with no luck. So tonight I will upload but it'll sadly be in two parts


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahem... My lame (and utterly nervous) attempt at singing a Christmas song:

Part1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWmZswdbOi8

Part2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcKCGRjHEzM

The second one is apparently still processing. Even after 10 minutes. Has been stuck at 91% so hopefully by the time people actually go to check it out, it's actually up and working  lol!

ETA: A minute after posting, the video finally went public.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2010)

Carla your adorable!!!! loved them both tooo cute


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, I put one up. And for that, I sincerely apologize


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 15, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I put one up. And for that, I sincerely apologize



Awww I loved it Amanda! It's one of my favorite Christmas songs to sing and I think you did a great job!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ahem... My lame (and utterly nervous) attempt at singing a Christmas song:
> 
> Part1:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWmZswdbOi8
> ...



Good job Carla! My daughter loves "Last Christmas" she sings it all the time...it was nice to hear a better version!


----------



## Proner (Dec 15, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ahem... My lame (and utterly nervous) attempt at singing a Christmas song:
> 
> Part1:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWmZswdbOi8
> ...



Great videos everyone! I will probably make mine tomorrow and I will sing the same French song as Carla as it's the only one Christmas French song I know 
And your version is really nice Carla! I'm a bit scared of what mine will give.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 15, 2010)

paquito promised to do the other half of my duet, so everyone make sure that he goes through with it! and then we need someone to overlay them, any volunteers?


----------



## Paquito (Dec 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> paquito promised to do the other half of my duet, so everyone make sure that he goes through with it! and then we need someone to overlay them, any volunteers?



I didn't promise anything. I merely suggested that someone finish it, and Julie volunteered me.

Besides, Hozay already recorded the other half. So he might as well just post it.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I didn't promise anything. I merely suggested that someone finish it, and Julie volunteered me.



This is true, I did volunteer you, I thought it would be nice, like the Glee version...


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I am Not I repeat Not singing six white boomers however lfw aust99, inhibited or Mizz Puss are free to do so
> 
> we actually sing a lot of regular christmas carols there are not that many aussie christmas songs oh yes aussies have reworked some of the more traditional christmas songs but for the most part and rather ironically we sing stuff like white christmas, jingle bells and chestnuts roasting over an open fire
> silent night, well you get my point



I know I'm an Aussie, but what is Six White Boomers lol? Oh, and I have a singing voice that would peel paint. Even the cat gets disturbed, so I am just enjoying everyone else's contributions :happy:


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 15, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Well, I put one up. And for that, I sincerely apologize



You don't need to apologize it was good. I enjoyed it, thanks for posting. I'm still contemplating making one.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 16, 2010)

I decided a while ago that I would no longer hide my fatty arms. I am a BBW, and I am beautiful, and this is who I am.

It is so liberating to be who you are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI


----------



## Proner (Dec 16, 2010)

My contribution to this week topic, it's "Vive le vent" which is our french version of "Jingle Bells". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJTVdQxTQEM


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

Proner said:


> My contribution to this week topic, it's "Vive le vent" which is our french version of "Jingle Bells".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJTVdQxTQEM



awww you are tooo adorable and love the video made me smile


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2010)

ok its done dont watch this seriously not worth your time or energy


so erm yes another embarassing video of me singing only for you dimms would I put myself through this stuff

hugs


----------



## lucidbliss (Dec 17, 2010)

hmmmmmm so gonna have to make a video in like 5 weeks lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok its done dont watch this seriously not worth your time or energy
> 
> 
> so erm yes another embarassing video of me singing only for you dimms would I put myself through this stuff
> ...


I loved it!!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok its done dont watch this seriously not worth your time or energy
> 
> 
> so erm yes another embarassing video of me singing only for you dimms would I put myself through this stuff
> ...



It is so worth watching! you are truly a Jem!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok its done dont watch this seriously not worth your time or energy
> 
> 
> so erm yes another embarassing video of me singing only for you dimms would I put myself through this stuff
> ...



Wow I love your voice!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok its done dont watch this seriously not worth your time or energy
> 
> 
> so erm yes another embarassing video of me singing only for you dimms would I put myself through this stuff
> ...



I enjoyed your video alot! Thank you for being brave and posting for us. You have a nice voice!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a couple of animated Tiny & Edie cartoons up on YouTube, hope that counts. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQKBMCwhLXA&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpTaVWHhAL0&feature=related

RV :eat1:


----------



## imfree (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Guys, I've got my Christmas/Holidays video uploaded to You Tube and I'm pretty sure my audio won't get muted. I did a "Diabeetus" commercial spoof at the beginning to entertain those who may not be interested in old records, turntables...etc. Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all. I got really good video and audio quality on my upload this time and I hope y'all enjoy my video.

DimmerLand Christmas 2010 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36iO377cBi0&feature=sub


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 21, 2010)

imfree said:


> Hi Guys, I've got my Christmas/Holidays video uploaded to You Tube and I'm pretty sure my audio won't get muted. I did a "Diabeetus" commercial spoof at the beginning to entertain those who may not be interested in old records, turntables...etc. Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all. I got really good video and audio quality on my upload this time and I hope y'all enjoy my video.
> 
> DimmerLand Christmas 2010 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36iO377cBi0&feature=sub



LOL @ the 'diabeetus' sponsorship..Sure see a lot of those commercials too! haha If it's not those, it's those catheter commercials *gah* Another Southern accent *yay!!!*


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> LOL @ the 'diabeetus' sponsorship..Sure see a lot of those commercials too! haha If it's not those, it's those catheter commercials *gah* Another Southern accent *yay!!!*




Thanks for the kind words, Luv2BNaughty. All that stuff we did with that "diabeetus" stuff in these forums a year or so ago was a blast! Then I came up with this fictional "Tenn Loop Ranch", out of my VLF Natural Radio hobby, which is really only a bedroom in Mom's house, where I live. (Funny, the extent of images we can project on the web!) Nothing could have been more natural than me (I'm an Army Brat who actually speaks with little accent at all) putting on a Southern accent and doing that Liberater Meduckul spoof! I'm blessed that you got one of them LOL's out of that thing!:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2010)

Took me a while, but finally I recorded my video for the christmas song topic...just in time too 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/nyOjcHS9Hco

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Took me a while, but finally I recorded my video for the christmas song topic...just in time too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/nyOjcHS9Hco
> 
> Merry Christmas All!



go you great song choice btw


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 25, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> go you great song choice btw



Thanks, I know the singing isnt the best but I tried


----------



## Linda (Dec 25, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Took me a while, but finally I recorded my video for the christmas song topic...just in time too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/nyOjcHS9Hco
> 
> Merry Christmas All!





You Rock Rick. 

Oh and I am glad you're back.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2010)

*So you think I was going to make a fool out of myself and sing, right? Heck ya! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhum*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I just spent the past hour or so watching every one's Christmas singing videos. 

I have to say, if you must be in bed trying get rid of a cold while waiting for a blizzard to hit your city, that was a very pleasant way to so. Not to mention making Christmas last just a teensy bit longer past the torn wrapping paper. 

Wonderful performances guys!!! I don't feel healthier, but I do feel better!

Excuse me now while I call 1-800-MED-UKAL.


----------



## imfree (Dec 26, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well I just spent the past hour or so watching every one's Christmas singing videos.
> 
> I have to say, if you must be in bed trying get rid of a cold while waiting for a blizzard to hit your city, that was a very pleasant way to so. Not to mention making Christmas last just a teensy bit longer past the torn wrapping paper.
> 
> ...



Well Raiv, wow!, I didn't know you have the dreaded DIABEETUS!
Better get on that phone right away and when you do, ask for Dr Looperman!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 26, 2010)

imfree said:


> Well Raiv, wow!, I didn't know you have the dreaded DIABEETUS!
> Better get on that phone right away and when you do, ask for Dr Looperman!



*Hahaha...you are awesome brother imfree.:bow: I couldn't rep you.  But I tried. 

My son says: " My mama has diabibis. " *


----------



## imfree (Dec 26, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *Hahaha...you are awesome brother imfree.:bow: I couldn't rep you.  But I tried.
> 
> My son says: " My mama has diabibis. " *



Kind thoughts are as good as Rep to me. Believe me, you're a kind Sister in the Lord and a word from you warms my heart as much or more than Rep!:happy:

PS, make sure your Son doesn't dial that toll-free number!

*I've been wanting to do the "DIABEETUS" spoof for years and it
sure was fun!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 27, 2010)

mimosa said:


> *So you think I was going to make a fool out of myself and sing, right? Heck ya!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhum*



Your video makes me all kinds of happy Mimi.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2010)

Mimosa you are far tooo cute you should be bottled and sold that was just brilliant loved it

now do we have anyone who wants to put their hand up for a new topic I have a few in my head but yeah I have had a turn so was wondering if anyone wants to pic a topic

traditionally it is the last person to post or whoever has an idea


----------



## JulieD (Jan 4, 2011)

And the next topic is.......


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 4, 2011)

JulieD said:


> And the next topic is.......



The next topic is 'Make a confused face'?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 4, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> The next topic is 'Make a confused face'?



Oh Rellis, I live in the state of confusion....you didnt know?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 4, 2011)

I was just thinking last night that it was time for a new topic lol. People have been busy with holidays so it makes sense that it's been at a stand still. 

Maybe the topic should be something about the new year?


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 4, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I was just thinking last night that it was time for a new topic lol. People have been busy with holidays so it makes sense that it's been at a stand still.
> 
> Maybe the topic should be something about the new year?



Sounds like a good idea CarlaSixx, maybe something along the lines of positive changes we plan to make in the new year? I hate the idea of New Years Resolutions because people break usually them within the first few weeks if not days. Anyone else have idea's? Come on don't be shy, share your thoughts with us! LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 14, 2011)

I have an Idea but want to run it by you all first

what if we do a dimms story you know like where we each add a section so say I go first (cause well my idea) 

and the next person adds a paragraph or two and so on and so forth

just for something a little different

say the person who comments on the video first will be the next person to weave a part of the story???


Am I crazy or could it be fun?


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 15, 2011)

That does promise to be a very interesting story!! I'm intrigued already! LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp-tNO-LYpg

and the new topic well beginning of the story is up andd ready to go remember first person to comment on youtube has to post the next part of the story!


----------



## Proner (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofk0ApAuK7M

Second part of the story post!


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Guys, here's a fun spoof I did of Darth Vader. I've done a few versions since '05 on VHS and DVD and was inspired to create a helmet for this one. I posted it on my own account to avoid embarrassment to those of DimmerLand!:doh:

You Tube Video-EdgarVader http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aX7_4CWwTE


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 27, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hi Guys, here's a fun spoof I did of Darth Vader. I've done a few versions since '05 on VHS and DVD and was inspired to create a helmet for this one. I posted it on my own account to avoid embarrassment to those of DimmerLand!:doh:
> 
> You Tube Video-EdgarVader http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aX7_4CWwTE



Well that was grin worthy - lol!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 27, 2011)

Proner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofk0ApAuK7M
> 
> Second part of the story post!




awww great job but you might want to put the typed part of the story here so the next person has it loud and clear like you asked me to send to you 

I am soo excited cant wait to see who is gonna add to this next


----------



## imfree (Jan 27, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well that was grin worthy - lol!



Wow!, that's sweet, glad you got a grin out of that one! For you, I'd even do a request, if you select something one man with a camera could feasibly do! :happy::happy::happy::happy:Raiv's grins:happy::happy::happy::happy: Make me happy!


----------



## Proner (Jan 27, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> awww great job but you might want to put the typed part of the story here so the next person has it loud and clear like you asked me to send to you
> 
> I am soo excited cant wait to see who is gonna add to this next



Thank you! Yes I think it will be needed as I'm not sure if I articulate enough and also French accent kill some words 
So here's the extract:

Her mind was completely invaded by thoughts and questions but her body seems to move on his own. "Forward" she repeat while she followed the road trying to reach the faraway light. Finally she stopped, there was now two paths and a sign indicate the two possibles way. The left road leads to Good Hope while the right road leads to Castleway. Her sight became blurry, memories came to her mind, she's already been in one of these towns but which one? After few minutes of reflections she start walking again and heads for....

I tried to make it to let the next person to contribute to still have some options and don't get stuck in only one way. Hope it will inspire you for the following!


----------



## lalatx (Jan 29, 2011)

Proner said:


> Thank you! Yes I think it will be needed as I'm not sure if I articulate enough and also French accent kill some words



Do not knock your English it is pretty good. 

I understand what you say in your videos. Than again I have been talking to people who are from all over the world at work for the last 3 years so I may just be used to it. Either way you did well.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2011)

Proner said:


> Thank you! Yes I think it will be needed as I'm not sure if I articulate enough and also French accent kill some words
> So here's the extract:
> 
> Her mind was completely invaded by thoughts and questions but her body seems to move on his own. "Forward" she repeat while she followed the road trying to reach the faraway light. Finally she stopped, there was now two paths and a sign indicate the two possibles way. The left road leads to Good Hope while the right road leads to Castleway. Her sight became blurry, memories came to her mind, she's already been in one of these towns but which one? After few minutes of reflections she start walking again and heads for....
> ...


I can tell that you composed it in French first and then translated it into English, but for a non-native speaker, you did it quite well. 

-Rusty


----------



## Proner (Jan 31, 2011)

lalatx said:


> Do not knock your English it is pretty good.
> 
> I understand what you say in your videos. Than again I have been talking to people who are from all over the world at work for the last 3 years so I may just be used to it. Either way you did well.



Thank you! Talking to people from all over the world make you used to different accents and helps a lot I could tell. I worked at a students library and talked to Italian, Spanish, English, Japanese students and it's a wonderful experience :happy:



CleverBomb said:


> I can tell that you composed it in French first and then translated it into English, but for a non-native speaker, you did it quite well.
> 
> 
> -Rusty




Thank you! Yes I composed it in French as I'm not really used to write in English so I have the reflex to start in French and after try to translate the best to not hurt English language too much


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 18, 2011)

Bumping this. Nothing new in 3 weeks. And I finally have a recording device! D:


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 19, 2011)

Post a new topic OrangeMage!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 19, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Post a new topic OrangeMage!!!



That's a whole lotta pressure!

On another note, I intend for my intro video to also quickly hit every previous topic...does anyone have a master list of them?


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2011)

haha well the story idea is a flop

shrugs darn it I so wanted to see what would happen

so any new topic Ideas ??????????????????/


----------



## lalatx (Feb 19, 2011)

We could do the oh so popular 50 things in my room.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been kicking this topic around for some time now trying to figure out if it was worth posting.

I thought it'd be a cool idea to share our languages. 

I know some of speak more than one language, or english is not our native tongue. 

I also know that of a few of us ONLY speak english, but I've thought about this too. 

Along with sharing our language, I thought it would be interesting to share maybe our accent and things that show the accent strongly, maybe show your regional slang or vocabulary, and if you DO speak a second, third or fourth language that you share it with us. Add a little something in your other tongue. 

Just an idea, anyone else care to add to this, regarding what we can do to pad the "language" video posts?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 20, 2011)

Language is cool! The only tough part about that for me is accent. I don't find I have one, lol. I do have regional slang and dialect, though!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hozay, are you going to post a video for your topic?? I want to see your video....:bow: 




Also, I saw a good idea for us when I was watching the project lifesize channel on youtube the other day..... I've done a new video that I will post tomorrow morning...


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 6, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Hozay, are you going to post a video for your topic?? I want to see your video....:bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woot! Looking forward to this, Nat


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here you go!!!


I hope people see this topic/ questions as a good one to respond too... I can't see why anyone couldn't partake in this topic... 





:kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 7, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> 
> I hope people see this topic/ questions as a good one to respond too... I can't see why anyone couldn't partake in this topic...
> ...



Hey . . . nobody really responded to the thread, so I wasn't sure people liked the idea. I'll throw up a video in a week or so after we flesh this one out. Can't wait to add to your topic.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 7, 2011)

I recorded a reply video but for some reason it messes up when i try to upload...it kinda squashes the video down to exactly 1 minute (originally 6 minutes) by running it really fast but the sound is as normal (just cutting off after that minute). I've uploaded it 3 times with the same problem and deleted it off youtube because it's useless. The original video on my laptop seems fine too...so idk.

Any idea what's wrong anybody?


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to do the video thing, but I get nervous and stall and get afraid of saying something stupid:blush: Maybe I will get the courage up sometime


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm ready to do this! If someone could PM me the login details I'll get started ASAP!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is me sounding weird and awkward as heck, and also rolling in the Introduction as well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7klWPuVYM4


----------



## imfree (Mar 8, 2011)

I made several wrong cuts as I was fabricating a shelf extender for my turntable, so I was sure I must have been working for Wrong-Co! I posted to my own You Tube account to avoid giving these forums a bad rep. Please enjoy!

You Tube-imfree707-ShelFitter By Wrong-Co http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ec-Ra9DVs0


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 8, 2011)

Worked it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnfSnjWe-xk

Enjoy the answers and my ramblings


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting replies guys... I really enjoyed watching your videos.

Does anyone else have plans to respond??? I was stoked to see three responses but haven't had any feedback or thoughts about it from others on here or yt... Where are all you video ppl??? Lfw, spiritangle, OWA.... Carla??? Also, I want a video from Amy!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, YouTubers! I need the help of some professionals.  I've been inspired by this thread to record and post my first video...like first one ever. I had a username on YouTube, but I've never uploaded anything. Until this evening, that is. I just sent a friend request to the DimensionsMagazine Channel. My question is this: being a YouTube virgin, how do I upload my response video to Aust99's 25 questions onto the DimensionsMagazine Channel? Once my friend request is accepted, will it give me that option or how does it work? Right now, I just have my response video hanging out in my uploads under my username here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h03lzGxmvAY

Once I have a little guidance, I'll get it to wherever it needs to be to be a proper response.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn...I missed my edit window. Ok, now that Rick has clued me in, I've uploaded my video for all to see here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ginUFc0g-ic

Just as an FYI, I've disabled the prior link I posted...best to watch me on Dims where I should be. :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 10, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Here is me sounding weird and awkward as heck, and also rolling in the Introduction as well!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7klWPuVYM4




Oh, shit! You're older!  Happy 24th Birthday, Orange Mage. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be posting a video as soon as I can  Buying a new camera in the next few days. I wanna watch everyone's responses first, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it possible to bring the questions over here in this thread? It would make it easier for me to take them down to answer them when I film. Since I don't do it with a webcam, it would simply things if I could see them on here when I film. I use my iPod for internet right now and YouTube descriptions are hard as Hell to read on an iPod.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeppers, I have plans to pop up a video today or tomorrow. I love this topic, Nat


----------



## Mathias (Mar 17, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for posting replies guys... I really enjoyed watching your videos.
> 
> Does anyone else have plans to respond??? I was stoked to see three responses but haven't had any feedback or thoughts about it from others on here or yt... Where are all you video ppl??? Lfw, spiritangle, OWA.... Carla??? Also, I want a video from Amy!!!!:kiss2:



I'll have mine up tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2011)

Video is done! How do I upload it again? :doh::blush:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 19, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Video is done! How do I upload it again? :doh::blush:



I PMed you.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 19, 2011)

Added my video for the latest topic...I enjoyed this one, thanks Nat 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/D5NYgzZ6EFk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, here I am! Hope you like it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf6Hv9XEVsc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 19, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Well, here I am! Hope you like it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf6Hv9XEVsc&feature=channel_video_title



So that's what you sound like, Matt (not nerdy or nasally btw). You do the same as I, look at everything else but into the camera lol.


----------



## QueenB (Mar 20, 2011)

so... i'm thinking of doing a video for the channel haha... even though i'm not too active on the forum. can someone please pm me with the password? thanks!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've messaged QueenB...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been trying to upload a response but everytime I try, there's over 3 hours of upload time to wait. So I'm going to switch to a better computer a d see if that helps any.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. 

I just loaded up a video on my YouTube page. But it has nothing to do with this week's questions. Today I saw a lady's video that inspired me. She talked about the things she wanted to do after she lost weight. It really got me thinking about my own life. Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=tNjY-CeICjM


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Carla asked for the questions to be put here.... 

Questions: 
1. Do you have any pets?
2. Name 3 things that are physically close to you.
3. What's the weather like right now?
4. Do you drive? If so have you crashed?
5. What time did you wake up this morning?
6. When was the last time you showered?
7. What was the last movie you saw?
8. What does your last text message say?
9. What's your ringtone?
10. Have you ever been to a different country?
11. Do you like sushi?
12. Where do you buy your groceries?
13. Have you ever taken medication to help you fall asleep faster?
14. How many siblings do you have?
15. Do you have a desktop computer or a laptop?
16. How old will you be turning on your next birthday?
17. Do you wear contacts or glasses?
18. Do you color your hair?
19. Tell me something you are planning to do today.
20. When was the last time you cried?
21. What is your perfect pizza topping?
22. Which do you prefer-hamburgers or cheeseburgers?
23. Have you ever had an all-nighter?
24. What is your eye color?
25. Can you taste the difference between Pepsi and Coke?


----------



## mimosa (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for being a doll and putting the questions here. :kiss2:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 4, 2011)

If no one objects, I'm thinking of new topic...just waiting for the last few participants on the "25 questions" topic to chime in and I'll run it by y'all.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 10, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> If no one objects, I'm thinking of new topic...just waiting for the last few participants on the "25 questions" topic to chime in and I'll run it by y'all.



Since this thread's been sitting for a little while, I vote go ahead and post your idea, Mage...and if anyone else wants to go back and answer the 25 questions, there's nothing stopping them from doing so.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 10, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Since this thread's been sitting for a little while, I vote go ahead and post your idea, Mage...and if anyone else wants to go back and answer the 25 questions, there's nothing stopping them from doing so.



I concur


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll attempt to whip up a video for my topic in the next 48 hours, then!


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 12, 2011)

woo! Just uploaded mine  It's processing right now, so y'all should be able to see my goofy face on there soon!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry...flubbed the attempt at a new topic...far too personal of a topic for me, and I'd bet it would be for others as well.

(Topic would have been, "What is the one thing in your life you wish you had never learned?")


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> woo! Just uploaded mine  It's processing right now, so y'all should be able to see my goofy face on there soon!



Loved the vid. Really liked your voice and rosy cheeks.... Didn't like the "bullshit brown" comment... Lol. Thanks for posting and participating.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 15, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Loved the vid. Really liked your voice and rosy cheeks.... Didn't like the "bullshit brown" comment... Lol. Thanks for posting and participating.



Thanks!
hahaha Dad's expressions tend to rub off  I hope next time my picture and sound synch up better.


----------



## WomanlyHips (May 2, 2011)

I made a video for the 25 questions topic, how exactly do I post, I had so much fun doing this and watching everyone else's video-- Brillant!


----------



## mimosa (May 16, 2011)

Sorry, I just wanted to be extra annoying and post my thank you video here just in case you missed it. LOL Hugs to you all. xoxo
http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhsn


----------



## SuziQ (May 25, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just loaded up a video on my YouTube page. But it has nothing to do with this week's questions. Today I saw a lady's video that inspired me. She talked about the things she wanted to do after she lost weight. It really got me thinking about my own life. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=tNjY-CeICjM



You are so sweet and your video is so encouraging. Just wanted to thank you! I can't wait to watch your other videos.


----------



## Aust99 (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea for a new video topic?


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2011)

Clubs do open mic nights, maybe we could do an open cam night some time.


----------



## Aust99 (May 25, 2011)

What would that involve ImFree?


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> What would that involve ImFree?



Hahaha!, Only if we need a wacky commercial from our sponsor, whomsoever you say they are. I think I could work up another one, if needed. I've never done one by request:doh:, so that could be interesting, too.


----------



## Zowie (May 25, 2011)

I think Hozay J Garseeya had mentioned a really interesting topic concerning languages, and regional accents and dialogues. Which is a good thing to have on a video, as you can hear the voice.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 25, 2011)

I'll third Hozay's topic. Hope he comes back in and re-states it, too.


----------



## Paquito (May 25, 2011)

I'm sure having his topic bowled over repeatedly has made him a little gun-shy.


----------



## Aust99 (May 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm sure having his topic bowled over repeatedly has made him a little gun-shy.



Where was his topic bowled over??? He had a few people respond that they thought it would be a great topic but he never posted the video... If he feels comfortable starting a topic then I can't wait.... New topics always welcomed...


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 26, 2011)

I think we should just refer to post 699 in this thread to get an idea of the topic. I do like it, though. I'd have to figure out what's slang to my area and what's not, lol. But I totally think we should do Hozay's idea.


----------



## Proner (May 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think we should just refer to post 699 in this thread to get an idea of the topic. I do like it, though. I'd have to figure out what's slang to my area and what's not, lol. But I totally think we should do Hozay's idea.



Totally agree, it's a really great topic just be prepared for French and slang


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2011)

ummm I have missed a few vids but erm not sure I want to get on cam with a missing frontish tooth its not a pretty site 

great vids everyone though


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'll see if I can post a video tonight. Just getting home from a concert. And I'm moving this weekend, but I ALWAYS have time for dims.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 27, 2011)

Good luck with the new move, Hozay! We'll be patient for you


----------



## mimosa (Jun 2, 2011)

sounds like an interesting topic. I think accents are so sexy, BTW. :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't posted in ages. School drains all creativity out of me. I wouldn't want to bore the masses. lol I DO watch the videos, though


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 6, 2011)

I maaay put a video up tomorrow. I've finally got some capture software and figured out the sound problem everyone else seemed to be having to, sooo . . . yeah. Maybe tomorrow.

Anyone want to suggest a new topic?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hm, a new topic. How about "your first crush"?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I maaay put a video up tomorrow. I've finally got some capture software and figured out the sound problem everyone else seemed to be having to, sooo . . . yeah. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone want to suggest a new topic?



How about - biggest clot you have passed.

?


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2011)

How about "What is your hobby? And show an example if possible"?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Hm, a new topic. How about "your first crush"?



This could be interesting, lol.



mossystate said:


> How about - biggest clot you have passed.
> 
> ?



Must we share a visual, too?



rellis10 said:


> How about "What is your hobby? And show an example if possible"?



This could be cool, considering we're all quite different with different tastes.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Must we share a visual, too?



Only if you want to be voted Best Video!:bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Only if you want to be voted Best Video!:bow:



Time to bring the camera to each major bowel movement


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been contemplating posting some videos on youtube. IF I did, I would have to invite you guys, because (for reasons I won't state here and you can PM me about) I won't make my videos public. I will post 'em on my private facebook and youtube, if I can keep them private.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 16, 2011)

Twenty-five questions...

I feel so far behind.. oh and,I'm really enjoying watching everyone's videos.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Twenty-five questions...
> 
> I feel so far behind.. oh and,I'm really enjoying watching everyone's videos.



Great video mishty!!! That's a good video to respond to if your new or haven't done one in a while... Hope more people do it to rekick this thread/ concept... I'm keen for a new topic too so if anyone wants to make that first video... Get to it!


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I make a video. I need a new excuse to use my flip camera.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks to Mishty, I've finally got down to it and recorded a video for the 25 questions. I felt bad cuz I'm the one who asked to have the questions posted in here, and ended up not posting a video. Well... that's different now!

I'm uploading the video now. It says there's an hour to go for the upload so I'll be back with a link when it's over. Just know the video is a tad bit long (around 9 minutes) and it's HD so it'll kinda look HORRIBLE! lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay... it's uploaded. And still processing. But at least I have a link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG1ilMkjwPk

Hopefully this will stay at least show up and stay up on YouTube as they like to remove my videos lately.


----------



## Proner (Jul 18, 2011)

I catched up too with the 25 questions, I made this video few times ago but forgot to upload it on the channel :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckL9kf2KNIA


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great videos Carla and Proner...

Hozay are you going to post the next topic?? We are eagerly awaiting a new one and your idea was great and well received....


I'm itching to make another video and need someone to post the next topic....


----------



## mel (Jul 25, 2011)

too cool...too cool.. i am setting up an account right now


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/mariadimension


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2011)

ok I have bitten the bullet and decided to move past my vanity and fear (stoopid missing front tooth) and made a video will upload it later when my net works better


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2011)

ok its up and yay to youtube dowloader for the easy conversion from 2.6gig to under 30mb  with sound in the right place

http://youtu.be/df-llY9UMKo


----------



## mimosa (Sep 18, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> ok its up and yay to youtube dowloader for the easy conversion from 2.6gig to under 30mb  with sound in the right place
> 
> http://youtu.be/df-llY9UMKo



You are a sugar plum! XOXOOX:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Isa (Sep 18, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> ok its up and yay to youtube dowloader for the easy conversion from 2.6gig to under 30mb  with sound in the right place
> 
> http://youtu.be/df-llY9UMKo



How did you get youtube to do this? I have a large file that keeps getting denied due to size.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

try dowloading this and converting it it worked for me

http://download.cnet.com/YouTube-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html?tag=contentMain;contentBody;2d


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

I know I've been saying this for AGES! BUT I'm going to post my video of the topic I've been wanting to do. I'll upload a link as soon as I'm done. Can someone send me the login deets again?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

done, and done PEOPLE!

Let's get on this, EVERYONE! I know everyone says that about every topic, but really, let's get on this!

Come! Revel in the sultriness that is my spanish speaking!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> done, and done PEOPLE!
> 
> Let's get on this, EVERYONE! I know everyone says that about every topic, but really, let's get on this!
> 
> Come! Revel in the sultriness that is my spanish speaking!!!!



Hozay...dearest...your lips moved at about 100mph while the sound moved at about 50 mph. The video cut off when the visuals were over but before you'd finished speaking.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Hozay...dearest...your lips moved at about 100mph while the sound moved at about 50 mph. The video cut off when the visuals were over but before you'd finished speaking.



seriously? I just wathced it and it was fine, I'll do it again :-(


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> seriously? I just wathced it and it was fine, I'll do it again :-(



Yeah, I just clicked on your link again, and it did the same thing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

man, I look fucking GOOD!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> man, I look fucking GOOD!



Well, that's a given. I didn't feel the need to point that out with it being so obvious and all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Well, that's a given. I didn't feel the need to point that out with it being so obvious and all.



:-D I'm uploading another now, and you can listen to me speak spanish then. 

*Not naked by the way  no bonus points today.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> :-D I'm uploading another now, and you can listen to me speak spanish then.
> 
> *Not naked by the way  no bonus points today.



Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright, here we go, I re-uploaded the video, you can check it out here. Again, let's get everyone on this train, this will be fun, because you don't have to do anything or reveal anything about yourself. Simply, just be yourself.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2011)

Christ, Hozay, let's get married. Vamos a casarnos! I have no idea if that's right, my Spanish is real bad these days. Down with Spain spanish!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> Christ, Hozay, let's get married. Vamos a casarnos! I have no idea if that's right, my Spanish is real bad these days. Down with Spain spanish!



hahaha, That's actually the first marriage proposition I've had in spanish, and it was correct as well. I'm not a wait and see what happens guy, I know something good when I see it. Let's do this.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, That's actually the first marriage proposition I've had in spanish, and it was correct as well. I'm not a wait and see what happens guy, I know something good when I see it. Let's do this.



Entonces, vamos a juntarnos en Las Vegas este fin de semana. Necesitamos nada mas que una botella de vino, la benedicion de Dios, y saber que puedes vivir con mi gato Macho. Puedo vestirme en blanco (un camiseta de Target o algo asi) .Puedes vestirte en calcentines blancos y nada mas. Luego podemos hacer cosas crudas. 

Or something!! I'd post a video with my gringo spanish saying something along these lines but I'm a hot mess and I'll let you realize that the hard way.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 19, 2011)

Just for the accent part of this challenge, if you're stuck here are some ideas:

Pronounce the following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope, GPOY.

What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?

What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?

What do you call gym shoes?

What do you call your grandparents?

What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?

What is the thing you change the TV channel with?

Choose a book and read a passage from it.

Do you think you have an accent?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> Entonces, vamos a juntarnos en Las Vegas este fin de semana. Necesitamos nada mas que una botella de vino, la benedicion de Dios, y saber que puedes vivir con mi gato Macho. Puedo vestirme en blanco (un camiseta de Target o algo asi) .Puedes vestirte en calcentines blancos y nada mas. Luego podemos hacer cosas crudas.
> 
> Or something!! I'd post a video with my gringo spanish saying something along these lines but I'm a hot mess and I'll let you realize that the hard way.



No joke, your spanish is fantastic.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Alright, here we go, I re-uploaded the video, you can check it out here. Again, let's get everyone on this train, this will be fun, because you don't have to do anything or reveal anything about yourself. Simply, just be yourself.



How dare you call me out like that! You know I can barely speak English and have no exciting accent to speak of.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 19, 2011)

So on this! 

And I wish I could comment on the video in Spanish, but sadly I can't  I did understand it, though. Although I'm pretty sure there was some Mexican spanish slang that you used  

I like the idea of a paragraph read in our specific languages. Because even if someone else speaks Spanish, everyone interprets things a lil different, so it'll always sound a lil different. Even in French 

I'll set up for this later tonight.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

I might just have to dust off the little German I can remember. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I might just have to dust off the little German I can remember. :happy:



Or say cool shit in English. Like, "the life of the wife, was ended by the knife."


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know I've been saying this for AGES! BUT I'm going to post my video of the topic I've been wanting to do. I'll upload a link as soon as I'm done. Can someone send me the login deets again?



I was hoping that rep would work...  I don't speak two languages but maybe my accent would be interesting for some...


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Or say cool shit in English. Like, "the life of the wife, was ended by the knife."



hahahahah, twice at one day! congrats whorezay! or it's just my sick sense of humor today


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2011)

Amazing topic and great video Hozay! 
I don't really know what to do on this on though as I don't think I have an accent in French and you already get my French trying to speak English accent on the other vids


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2011)

Proner said:


> Amazing topic and great video Hozay!
> I don't really know what to do on this on though as I don't think I have an accent in French and you already get my French trying to speak English accent on the other vids



Sir, im sorry. I called you "Fonner" in the video instead of Proner. :-(

Post anyways!! Tell us about your day, read us a story or tell us a joke you think is hilarious. Anything, let's hear it though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I was hoping that rep would work...  I don't speak two languages but maybe my accent would be interesting for some...



The rep totally worked. And you don't have to speak another language we're working with accents too!! I already know I'm partial to yours, and this whole topic was just a ruse to get you on video  

Tell us anything! Tell us how kiwis say "sux" instead of six, and how the wallabies are better than the all blacks, and they're going to win the cup!


----------



## Proner (Sep 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sir, im sorry. I called you "Fonner" in the video instead of Proner. :-(
> 
> Post anyways!! Tell us about your day, read us a story or tell us a joke you think is hilarious. Anything, let's hear it though.



Don't worry it's ok, glad you quote me in the vid! And I found what I will say for the video so I will make it soon should be fun to do and watch!


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

I've finally managed to post a vid, fuck yeah!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG38D7BH7Js&feature=channel_video_title

Here's my reply to Hozay's topic....please forgive me for a pathetic Anthony Hopkins impersonation and an equally ridiculous attempt at an American accent.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCi4biZM2k

My response is up...although I don't even know why I bothered to record one...my accent seems so inadequate and not at all exotic compared to everyone else's.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCi4biZM2k
> 
> My response is up...although I don't even know why I bothered to record one...my accent seems so inadequate and not at all exotic compared to everyone else's.



It's super exotic.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG38D7BH7Js&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> Here's my reply to Hozay's topic....please forgive me for a pathetic Anthony Hopkins impersonation and an equally ridiculous attempt at an American accent.



Damn it...can't rep ya. Someone rep him for me please with a cherry on top.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's super exotic.



I agree. Very sexy voice lovely lady !

I understood your video, Hozay. My first language was Spanish as well. I also learned English in school. I liked your Spanish accent you did. I also know Mexican Spanish. You had a very wise mom that made you speak Spanish at home. 

My video about my accent is coming very soon!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Damn it...can't rep ya. Someone rep him for me please with a cherry on top.



Awww, that's not necessary, but thanks for liking it that much 



lovelylady78 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCi4biZM2k
> 
> My response is up...although I don't even know why I bothered to record one...my accent seems so inadequate and not at all exotic compared to everyone else's.



Hehe, I legitimatly blushed, thanks for the shout out and compliment, and your accent is perfectly exotic for a boring Englishman like myself


----------



## mimosa (Sep 20, 2011)

Look who made a video...


http://www.youtube.com/user/PoeticM?feature=mhee


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll be uploading as soon as possible. I filmed one today... and think I might edit it. I mean... it's like 13 minutes long. That's insane. So I'll see if my editing program will accept the file for editing. If not, then sadly the whole thing will get uploaded to the channel.


----------



## Proner (Sep 21, 2011)

Just done mine, as always super long sorry!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tw7FFCNx4


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

So mine is now loading. Please excuse the rambling. I cut it down 5 minutes so that's pretty awesome. Still not as short as it should be, though, lol. Sorry.

It's gonna be like 2 hours before it's published on the channel, though


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

Here it is!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEJpjnaLtJk

Forgive the rambling. It has been cut down, I swear.

Also... watch for the case of the mysteriously disappearing double chin.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd try this video, but unfortunately, I don't know any other languages that well. And I don't really have an accent according to some people, so that's out too. Ooooooh weeeeeeeell.


----------



## MissAshley (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been checking out a lot of your videos. "LoveAshleyNet" is me just in case anyone has been creeped out by some unknown person commenting your videos.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 22, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I'd try this video, but unfortunately, I don't know any other languages that well. And I don't really have an accent according to some people, so that's out too. Ooooooh weeeeeeeell.



Sir, you post ANYWAYS! you might not have an accent that you think is exciting, but it might be just a little regional one! Heck, you're from LA!! hit us up with some of the regional word used something that our friends over seas won't know! Maybe I just want to see a video of you ;-)


MissAshley said:


> I have been checking out a lot of your videos. "LoveAshleyNet" is me just in case anyone has been creeped out by some unknown person commenting your videos.


Same to you lady  stop creepin and start posting.


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I'd try this video, but unfortunately, I don't know any other languages that well. And I don't really have an accent according to some people, so that's out too. Ooooooh weeeeeeeell.



Go for it, accent or not we all have different ways to speak. So if you want to do it, do it simple 

And I watch my vid, damn I swore when I spoke French and use my hands way too much! I'm working on the translation as I forgot to put it in the description.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's super exotic.



True! Its exotic to anyone thats not from the USA. 



lovelylady78 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrCi4biZM2k
> 
> My response is up...although I don't even know why I bothered to record one...my accent seems so inadequate and not at all exotic compared to everyone else's.



LL78, you sound lovely! Im glad you also share the same view of history on how "Virginian isnt really the South due to how North it is" (Mason-Dixon line be damned, its halfway up the seaboard. Starts in NC LOL) and i like how you do have a slight twang.. you just do, im from Upstate NY and i like the southern twang. Its also glad you arent singing country music. 



Anjula said:


> I've finally managed to post a vid, fuck yeah!



Im about to. And to quote Meatloaf: "You tool the words right out of my mouth"...



mimosa said:


> Damn it...can't rep ya. Someone rep him for me please with a cherry on top.



Done. 

Now rep me. 



MissAshley said:


> I have been checking out a lot of your videos. "LoveAshleyNet" is me just in case anyone has been creeped out by some unknown person commenting your videos.



MissAshley, you dont have to worry about anything "creepy" when im around. People direct their "creep" comments towards me to perhaps i can assist there. (Not that i like it or am proud of it, but i cant control the actions of others so it is what it is. My youtube has a follower, would it be creepy if i said who it was?) Im just glad my former landlord isnt stalking me. I mailed his stupid roach-house keys back Certified, so im done with him. Ive been taking EXTRA caution not to post on Youtube in case he is a psycho FB stalker, so far i havent heard anything and only had one off-color comment ona beach video i made, they got mad at me for cumenting the flooding... hmm.

:doh: Didnt mean to get OT. My bad. Let me make this video regarding.. accents? Let me check, then make. 

.. alright, my computer is being slow (open too long, maybe.) I will see how that video i made comes out. If it came out bad, then im talking about accents and singing Maroon 5 on the next one. I love to sing. And i sing well.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Here it is!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MBfj3y3k2U


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey I could be hallucinating right now but this thread does not appear to be showing up in "The Lounge." Hopefully this post will put it there, idk ?

EDIT: No, something seems to have happened, idk if this thread went bye-bye or what but i do not see it in threads in The Lounge.
Now i saw it from main board, but not IN "The Lounge."

idk.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 22, 2011)

This IS in The Lounge.

It's a Stickied thread, meaning it's at the top of the page all the time. So scrolling through other threads for it are not going to turn up anything because it's always at the top.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> This IS in The Lounge.
> 
> It's a Stickied thread, meaning it's at the top of the page all the time. So scrolling through other threads for it are not going to turn up anything because it's always at the top.



ty Carlasixx i deserve a :doh: for that lol, my bad.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 22, 2011)

No problem. At least you'll always find it now


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and I came upon Dimensions through the YouTube channel, and I would really like to take part on it! I would like to know where I can upload my videos? Thanks! ^^ 

View attachment SprintPhoto_bkblbj.jpg


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 22, 2011)

Posted my video, yay!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Posted my video, yay!



Welcome to DIMS! 

Hmmm. Shall i do the James Blunt song "Youre Beautiful" to show off accents in singing for my next video, since we are still on the "accents" topic?

I think i should...........


----------



## mimosa (Sep 23, 2011)

By the way, We all have an accent. Even if you think you don't....... Yeah , you do. 
I guess when you live in a place where everyone speaks like you do, you'll feel like you don't have one.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is my reply to the language / accent topic. 

I just watched it back and it's so lame... lol but I'm happy to participate... 

I have loved everyone's posts so far.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Aust! Your accent is LOVELY! I understand the language, your accent is.. its a pleasure to hear you speak.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Why does this thread always go so quiet after I post a video?? Makes me all paranoid... lol


----------



## Leonard (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I'll break the silence and say your accent is the bee's knees. I kinda wish I could send you some books to record reading aloud! I'd totally listen to them on the train.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2011)

ha ha... never heard that before. Thanks Leonard....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 29, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Why does this thread always go so quiet after I post a video?? Makes me all paranoid... lol



The answer is very clear. You blew everyone away. Nobody can follow you. 

I say bullshit though. C'mon people. I know we have more wallabies in the crowd. I like your idea of having people from te different provinces post.


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Here is my reply to the language / accent topic.
> 
> I just watched it back and it's so lame... lol but I'm happy to participate...
> 
> I have loved everyone's posts so far.



Lovely, and to my ear you had so little accent that it was quite surprising!


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 1, 2011)

Stering it away from "acents" and going more towards "life and thoughts," kind of a "General discussion." 

Ill be the first. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNA3fjtZ45Y


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 1, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Stering it away from "acents" and going more towards "life and thoughts," kind of a "General discussion."
> 
> Ill be the first. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNA3fjtZ45Y



Great video. Very admirable about growing up and trying to change your life. Keep truckin'.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 2, 2011)

The latest. I SING (I explain why i sound "off" sometimes, i have a good voice BUT its LOUD so i cant SING AT 3:42AM IN THE MORNING lol, and this affects how it sounds, i prove it, i tense up and im never by my computer when relaxed) AND talk about my plane trip to LaGuardia Monday, my bike, Checkers, etc.

Thanks for watching! I try not to waste my viewer's time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71NaCrZSN10 .. weak point is ~1:00, (my voice is CLEARLY being volume limited by my larynx, as to "sound of my voice" and its tense. Watch later in vid.. i do a song i can do effortlessly.. even until 1:30 you can hear im trying to control volume more than notes. In jail i could just sing all out the inmates loved it, "St Johns COunty Idol" and modulating volume was not issue, i sang until my throat got dry. Now im free, and its different.) Thank you. And, at 4:11 is the song i learned while in my Nissan in 2006, blue 240SX.. Music is a part of me. (I love to sing. More songs coming.)

And at ~2:10 i start going off..........

.. and it bugs me that 6:33 comes out so bad. Andrea Bocelli will be the next song. "Mile Lune Mille Onde.." Ohyes, 6:33 will be REdone. BIG time.

.. here is better, though not "Youtube" lol. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=210132122386675


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 2, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Stering it away from "acents" and going more towards "life and thoughts," kind of a "General discussion."
> 
> Ill be the first.



You're welcome...just stay out of trouble!!


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2011)

@HeyYou: You know, you might not have to actually go all the way to Jersey to appear in court in person. I mean, if it's only traffic-related and you're not going to bother to hire an attorney; you might actually be better off putting in a call to the Judge's clerk and explaining (in some very limited detail) 1. That you've moved & are currently employed & licensed out of state; 2. Current financial situation and that it would be a hardship to travel all the way back there. They might be just be willing to just let you consolidate your summons' into one manageable fine/fee. Can't imagine you're going to "save" the cost of short-notice round-trip airfare (+ missed time from work) just by "fighting-it" in person.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Oct 5, 2011)

Is anyone going to post a new topic? :bounce::huh::blink:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 7, 2011)

But if this is not new....please feel free to pick something else. Recently in our country, there is a lot of hardship. But if you look at our history, we know that to make it through the storm of life: We must remain thankful. So my video question to all of you is...*What are you thankful for in your life? What are the people, places, things are you thankful for?*






SerenityValkyrie said:


> Is anyone going to post a new topic? :bounce::huh::blink:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2011)

hmm looks Like I will need to do a double video to catch up was waiting for my new dress to arrive so I could wear it in my accent video


----------



## mimosa (Oct 7, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> hmm looks Like I will need to do a double video to catch up was waiting for my new dress to arrive so I could wear it in my accent video



Or you can talk to us about your lovely accent and also what you are thankful for in one video if you like. I truly enjoy your videos. Can't wait to see what you come up with. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 7, 2011)

That topic works for me, seeing as it is Thanksgiving here in Canada on Monday


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2011)

So amigos, I made a video about being thankful. But I am rambling so much in it that I am not sure If I should post it.  

So is anyone out there gonna post a video? Or am I just posting to myself here?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 13, 2011)

mimosa said:


> So amigos, I made a video about being thankful. But I am rambling so much in it that I am not sure If I should post it.
> 
> So is anyone out there gonna post a video? Or am I just posting to myself here?



I really like the idea for your topic, Mimi. But, honestly, every time I've tried to make the video, I've ended up crying. I mean, it's a pure and happy cry because I feel like I have so much to be thankful for, but when I cry, you can't understand what I'm saying and there are many liquids streaming down my face, and it's just not attractive...or good tv.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have no idea what I'll say but i'll record a video for this topic tomorrow.... should be interesting to see what I come up with


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I really like the idea for your topic, Mimi. But, honestly, every time I've tried to make the video, I've ended up crying. I mean, it's a pure and happy cry because I feel like I have so much to be thankful for, but when I cry, you can't understand what I'm saying and there are many liquids streaming down my face, and it's just not attractive...or good tv.



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL:really sad:I also cried on one of the thankful videos I made. Hugs, sweetie pie. MUAH!:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I have no idea what I'll say but i'll record a video for this topic tomorrow.... should be interesting to see what I come up with



Can't wait to see it, handsome. XOXOOX


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2011)

So... I've concluded that this is a topic I won't be posting on, as I can't come up with any serious and heartfelt answers. 

Sahrry.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... I've concluded that this is a topic I won't be posting on, as I can't come up with any serious and heartfelt answers.
> 
> Sahrry.



Its really up to you, Ms. Carla. I will not be a cry baby on my video. So I erased mine and started again.  

For the record, it doesn't have to be serious or heartfelt. Just be yourself.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 14, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... I've concluded that this is a topic I won't be posting on, as I can't come up with any serious and heartfelt answers.
> 
> Sahrry.





mimosa said:


> Its really up to you, Ms. Carla. I will not be a cry baby on my video. So I erased mine and started again.
> 
> For the record, it doesn't have to be serious or heartfelt. Just be yourself.



Mine's probably going to be filled with loads of "Ummmmmmm...." and quizzical/confused looks. It can't be worse than that


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 14, 2011)

Apologies for the double post, but here's my video... I had no idea what I was going to talk about but I think it went quite well 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/FJPCiA8CFvo


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but here's my video... I had no idea what I was going to talk about but I think it went quite well
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/FJPCiA8CFvo




Great video rellis! I have a cold too  I like that you said you were thankful for this "bad" things too. Yes! We learn and grow stronger from those.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but here's my video... I had no idea what I was going to talk about but I think it went quite well
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/FJPCiA8CFvo



Excellent video. At this time, I also needed to know that we need to be thankful for everything that happens in our lives. LOVED THE VIDEO. You are still adorable. Even if you do have a cold. :bow: xoxoxo


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is my video about naked jumping jacks....opps! ...I mean what I am thankful for. 

http://youtu.be/XeQ00A9pB7k


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 15, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Here is my video about naked jumping jacks....opps! ...I mean what I am thankful for.
> 
> http://youtu.be/XeQ00A9pB7k



I wanted to rep you sooooooo much for this, such an amazing emotional video and a heartfelt, powerful message. Thank you for posting this, Mimosa, it truly puts everything in perspective.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 15, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I wanted to rep you sooooooo much for this, such an amazing emotional video and a heartfelt, powerful message. Thank you for posting this, Mimosa, it truly puts everything in perspective.



Thank you.  I also enjoyed your video. hugs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to get on this right quick.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I need to get on this right quick.



Ha... that's what she said!!! lol


moving on.... lol


----------



## Anjula (Oct 19, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but here's my video... I had no idea what I was going to talk about but I think it went quite well
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/FJPCiA8CFvo





I love it! :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 21, 2011)

OK, I tried again on Mimosa's topic of what you're thankful for, and I didn't weep, so I call it a postable video.  I will warn you, though: it ended up being like 16 minutes long. My apologies. But for those of you who care enough to sit through it, here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWb8XeR1PDY


----------



## mimosa (Oct 21, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> OK, I tried again on Mimosa's topic of what you're thankful for, and I didn't weep, so I call it a postable video.  I will warn you, though: it ended up being like 16 minutes long. My apologies. But for those of you who care enough to sit through it, here it is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWb8XeR1PDY



Fabulous! You are the queen. xoxo:bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 21, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Fabulous! You are the queen. xoxo:bow:



:blush: I just happen to be INCREDIBLY fortunate.


----------



## imfree (Oct 21, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> OK, I tried again on Mimosa's topic of what you're thankful for, and I didn't weep, so I call it a postable video.  I will warn you, though: it ended up being like 16 minutes long. My apologies. But for those of you who care enough to sit through it, here it is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWb8XeR1PDY



Nice video, LovelyLady. You have a lot of good things to be thankful for and said it all very nicely.:happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 24, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> OK, I tried again on Mimosa's topic of what you're thankful for, and I didn't weep, so I call it a postable video.  I will warn you, though: it ended up being like 16 minutes long. My apologies. But for those of you who care enough to sit through it, here it is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWb8XeR1PDY



I only JUST got to watch your video and I have to say... 16 minutes wasnt enough, I could listen to you talk for soooo much longer. You were just radiating happiness :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 24, 2011)

imfree said:


> Nice video, LovelyLady. You have a lot of good things to be thankful for and said it all very nicely.:happy:





rellis10 said:


> I only JUST got to watch your video and I have to say... 16 minutes wasnt enough, I could listen to you talk for soooo much longer. You were just radiating happiness :happy:



Thank you both...although I still think I rambled on for about 10 minutes too long. :blush:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's about time we had another topic... any suggestions?


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I think it's about time we had another topic... any suggestions?



I have always had the idea for everyone to do a lip-sync/camera-dance to their favorite song. I think it would be very fun and entertaining... to say the least


----------



## spacce (Nov 20, 2011)

I would not torture anyone with my singing


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2011)

spacce said:


> I would not torture anyone with my singing



read again... I said *lip-sync*


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2011)

spacce said:


> I would not torture anyone with my singing



I've already done this twice... I don't think anyone wants a third helping 

I'm all for lip-synching though


----------



## spacce (Nov 20, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> read again... I said *lip-sync*



Oops.. yeah well I can't even do that right..
too white and don't have the hair for what I listen to lol


----------



## mimosa (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually _do_ like torturing people with my singing.  




spacce said:


> I would not torture anyone with my singing


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 20, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I kind of want the Sing your favorite Christmas song to come alone again. I enjoyed making my video last year.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not gonna lie, I kind of want the Sing your favorite Christmas song to come alone again. I enjoyed making my video last year.



I am pretty sure your fan club will be requesting Mariah Carey's "All I Want For Christmas Is You"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 20, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> I am pretty sure your fan club will be requesting Mariah Carey's "All I Want For Christmas Is You"



I don't think I have a fan club, but I'll consider THIS a request


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *I don't think I have a fan club*, but I'll consider THIS a request



We're just not organized.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't think I have a fan club, but I'll consider THIS a request



It's only a request if you will wear the same Santa suit that she wore in her video


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 20, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> It's only a request if you will wear the same Santa suit that she wore in her video



And that's a fantastic idea and suggestion.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2011)

I am submitting my idea for the next YouTube video:

What is your favorite holiday memory?


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Dec 1, 2011)

My husband is a musician and we love to do stuff together I am going to post some of our stuff if you want to listen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhdGUPi1DEw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kcHSZCGbOk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1qvvmdnDlw&feature=related


----------



## imfree (Dec 26, 2011)

I've uploaded my epic length "Dimmer's Christmas Visit" video to my You Tube Channel because of length and potential copyright issues. It's a fun video of me playing old Chrismas records and showing my new gadgets. It's "semi-private", so you need the link to see it. Hope every one had a great Christmas/Holiday! Peace and love to all.

On topic: Yes, getting out those old Christmas records and playing them is one of my favorite childhood Christmas memories.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 31, 2011)

We should revive this idea!

How about we have a topic of New Year's Resolutions?

How does everyone feel about that?

I'd go ahead and try to start, but even if I film now, I wouldn't be able to upload for at least a few days.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> We should revive this idea!
> 
> How about we have a topic of New Year's Resolutions?
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 31, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> We should revive this idea!
> 
> How about we have a topic of New Year's Resolutions?
> 
> ...



Sounds great to me too, I'll try to get one up in a couple of days


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> We should revive this idea!
> 
> How about we have a topic of New Year's Resolutions?
> 
> ...



And what about people that do not believe in New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2012)

mimosa said:


> And what about people that do not believe in New Year's resolutions?



Then they don't get to play this time!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 1, 2012)

Well maybe it should be open themed. Like although about New Year's resolutions, it doesn't have to be about what yours are. If you don't believe in it, share why  If you don't have any, share why. If you've got a funny or interesting anecdote about them, also share  

Totally open!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Carla. I like your way of thinking. I will do then. 




CarlaSixx said:


> Well maybe it should be open themed. Like although about New Year's resolutions, it doesn't have to be about what yours are. If you don't believe in it, share why  If you don't have any, share why. If you've got a funny or interesting anecdote about them, also share
> 
> Totally open!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's my New Years Resolutions video... hopefully I'm not the only one to post a video 

Sorry it didn't go up sooner but I was ill at the start of the year and kinda forgot about it for a week or so. Anywho, enjoy my rambling 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XxDcTzcOHA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll be posting one, too, either tomorrow or Saturday  I haven't been able to get to the library to do some uploading in awhile and the internet at home kind of sucks. But I'll be right there, too


----------



## StretchII (Jan 16, 2012)

I do 3D animations and voice acting. It isnt exactly on-topic but it's still fun. Heres a couple links to my toons. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvQjkcGbBqE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlGgbYdFiYs&feature=related 

...And please leave a thumbs up if you like them! I can't tell you how much I appreciate those!


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd like to post a vid up. ^_^ It'd be my first one. Lol


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Takeshi said:


> I'd like to post a vid up. ^_^ It'd be my first one. Lol



Everyone is encouraged to, go for it! It's always good to hear from new people


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 17, 2012)

I just need to figure out how to upload it onto the Dims channel. lol


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 18, 2012)

Takeshi said:


> I just need to figure out how to upload it onto the Dims channel. lol



There a username and password, I'll send them to you via PM. Once you login there should be an upload button somewhere... should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 19, 2012)

Uploaded! 
http://youtu.be/IySf7PqElHE
hope it's decent. lol


----------



## Takeshi (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like we haven't ben very active on the dims channel. What is a good topic to post a video about?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm sorry I've been unable to post. I did make a video, but with not having my own connection, it didn't upload.  I'd post what mine are but it's more fun to speak of them.

I'm thinking the channel should maybe focus more on the fat-friendly part of this place. Like SA movement stuff and opinions about certain topics and whatnot. I think that could get a pretty lively discussion. But I'm no pro, lol.

Soon I'll have my own internet back, and will be able to deal with all of this much better.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 3, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm sorry I've been unable to post. I did make a video, but with not having my own connection, it didn't upload.  I'd post what mine are but it's more fun to speak of them.
> 
> I'm thinking the channel should maybe focus more on the fat-friendly part of this place. Like SA movement stuff and opinions about certain topics and whatnot. I think that could get a pretty lively discussion. But I'm no pro, lol.
> 
> Soon I'll have my own internet back, and will be able to deal with all of this much better.



I think that's a good idea, and like you said it could certainly make for some good discussions.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Feb 5, 2012)

I am reading "I Can't See What He Sees In Her" by A.P. Hubert.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lr6FxyC9KQ


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.

I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin. 

http://youtu.be/eAajPXy-2y0

But yes, check it out!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.
> 
> I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin.
> 
> ...



That was a really great video, and you don't come off awkward at all. You were beaming with happiness and enthusiasm. It's been a while since we had this kind of positive discussion about fat-related topics so it's a real change to the normal stuff and something that I think should be done more. 

Good job!


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.
> 
> I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin.
> 
> ...



Your video was very nice and I'd love to Rep you for showing great character. It's too soon since the last time I gotcha' with that Repper, so it's still charging !:doh:


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Mar 6, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> That was a really great video, and you don't come off awkward at all. You were beaming with happiness and enthusiasm. It's been a while since we had this kind of positive discussion about fat-related topics so it's a real change to the normal stuff and something that I think should be done more.
> 
> Good job!


Thanks! It means a lot to me to get your seal of approval! 
The goofy videos are always fun, but sometimes I think it's nice to remind us why we're all together here. Fat is something that we all live with every single day, and it's important to keep the discussion going!!



imfree said:


> Your video was very nice and I'd love to Rep you for showing great character. It's too soon since the last time I gotcha' with that Repper, so it's still charging !:doh:



 I trust you when you say it was okay! You made my day! Thank you so much again, everyone always has the kindest things to say here. I love being a Dimmer!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 6, 2012)

Perhaps we can do something to ease into some more fat-related discussion videos with a topic like... i don't know... "I joined Dimensions because...." or something similar.

Just a thought


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 6, 2012)

YES!

I'm trying to fix issues with my camera in order to get videos up, but I'm so hoping to work on this together again!!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2012)

I amm sooo behind (as usuall) I will see if I am feeling less sniffly tomorrow and hopefully get a catch up video done


what about why I love being me? as a topic just a thought that would be a good lead in to the SA type stuff or how I help my self esteem or some such


----------



## Blockierer (May 6, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.
> 
> I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin.
> 
> ...


Good video contribution, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.
> 
> I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin.
> 
> ...



I just saw this, and it was amazing. Thats pretty much all I have to say


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.
> 
> I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin.
> 
> ...



Great video...you are so adorable. :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 16, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Perhaps we can do something to ease into some more fat-related discussion videos with a topic like... i don't know... "I joined Dimensions because...." or something similar.
> 
> Just a thought



Sooo, ummm... hehe. I was wondering whether you folks would mind me jumping in and doing a video on what Rick suggested here? Might be a good one to do by way of introduction and _maybe_ to inspire all you lovelies to come out of hiding again?  I have been kindly furnished with the username and password.




Jeeshcristina said:


> Hey everyone! I finally uploaded my introduction, and I talked super uncomfortably for a few minutes about how being fat has been a good thing in my life.
> 
> I'm the definition of the Socially Awkward Penguin.
> 
> ...



I just also wanted to add my total agreement to what others have said. I loved your video & you were right on!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok I have caught up a bit and done a new video I answered Ricks question about what bought me to dims though be warned I kind of just ramble for most of the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AsgbCCM2jw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 23, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just saw this, and it was amazing. Thats pretty much all I have to say





I agree. And the use of y'all a few times just totally sealed it for me!


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 23, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Ok I have caught up a bit and done a new video I answered Ricks question about what bought me to dims though be warned I kind of just ramble for most of the video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AsgbCCM2jw&feature=youtu.be



Woohoo! So glad you did this :happy: Will post one sometime soooon - be prepared to not feel alone where rambling is concerned!

*Goes to have a look*


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 23, 2012)

Here it is 

Why I joined Dims


----------



## Tad (Aug 23, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Ok I have caught up a bit and done a new video I answered Ricks question about what bought me to dims though be warned I kind of just ramble for most of the video



Great to hear you again, SA. I always enjoy your videos, it just instantly feels like catching up with someone I've known forever, for all that I really don't know you at all. You just have that vibe somehow.



ODFFA said:


> Here it is



Cool to hear your voice, Odette Somehow your particular accent was not at all what I was expecting (not sure what I was expecting mind you), but I really liked it, and it will add more flavour to the voice of your posts. And I'm really glad that you 'got into the show' here 

Also, I tend to totally forget about this thread, so Id missed Christinas great video back in May. Im really glad I caught it nowmost excellent


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> Here it is
> 
> Why I joined Dims



I loved hearing you, thanks for joining in the fun  I think you said it all really well and its so nice to see who you are more 



Thanks for the Compliment Tad 


PS Jeeshcristina your video is amazing and everything that I think lots of us think but find hard to put into words


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 24, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Ok I have caught up a bit and done a new video I answered Ricks question about what bought me to dims though be warned I kind of just ramble for most of the video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AsgbCCM2jw&feature=youtu.be





ODFFA said:


> Here it is
> 
> Why I joined Dims



Spiritangel & ODFFA
Great job!  I like your vids


----------



## mimosa (Aug 25, 2012)

Ladies, awesome job on the videos!  :bow: I'll make a video very soon.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's a lil slideshow video I made for my last blog. I need to make a new one soon!

http://youtu.be/SBVRIXyZKMQ


----------



## mimosa (Sep 4, 2012)

Loved it! :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 5, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Here's a lil slideshow video I made for my last blog. I need to make a new one soon!



That's some really awesome sketching  I like!


This is totally silly, but I've felt like making a 25 questions type video ever since seeing all of yours  I know we're wanting to move more towards fat-related topics - which I think was a brilliant suggestion - so I posted this to my own channel. Thought I'd still share it on here though, since it was Dims inspired.

I rambled on for just over 15 mins, so there's a part one and a part two I'm afraid!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 19, 2012)

Any new questions/ideas/projects for new videos?
What is the most recent?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2012)

You know i think Hozay is right we need to do another seasonal song one


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2012)

I think everyone should lip sync to their favorite song (or cool or funny or whatever)! really get into it too 

Would make for great entertainment...mostly mine!! hahahaha


----------



## Mishty (Nov 21, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> You know i think Hozay is right we need to do another seasonal song one





fat9276 said:


> I think everyone should lip sync to their favorite song (or cool or funny or whatever)! really get into it too
> 
> Would make for great entertainment...mostly mine!! hahahaha



Combine the two!?!?!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Combine the two!?!?!



with your voice, you can just SANG!!!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 21, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> with your voice, you can just SANG!!!



Hush yo mouf! :blush: 
Miss song writer without even trying!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Hush yo mouf! :blush:
> Miss song writer without even trying!



one day, I will write one just for you dahhhling!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't complain too hard, because I havent made a video myself (yet!), but this thread definitely needs reviving! I loved watching everyone's videos and hearing your voices


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

ok what about sing a carol that has meaning to you or is from your part of the world

*OR*

Recite a Christmas Story or Poem??? that way the people who are to shy to sing (or utterly appalled at the amount of people who have watched their shocking singing video) can have another option

All In favour and happy to participate speak up pls and ty


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 28, 2012)

In favour and happy to participate!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 28, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> I can't complain too hard, because I havent made a video myself (yet!), but this thread definitely needs reviving! I loved watching everyone's videos and hearing your voices



I really want to hear your voice and accent! Come on Laura!! It's been YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do it!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 28, 2012)

Hahah! I'll make a video really soon and post it....I'll be reading something christmassy though - no singing here!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 28, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Hahah! I'll make a video really soon and post it....I'll be reading something christmassy though - no singing here!



Woot! I will be watching for it!! :happy:


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

Soooo, if I wanted to get in on this, how would I go about submitting a video to the channel? And should I make an intro or something?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> Soooo, if I wanted to get in on this, how would I go about submitting a video to the channel? And should I make an intro or something?



you ask someone who has it (I need it to pls) to pm you the log in name and password for the channel and then you upload like you normally would to youtube


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 5, 2012)

I just saw some of these videos... it seemed like you guys were really into it. I would like to see some more recent ones.  Spirit I love your accent!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> I just saw some of these videos... it seemed like you guys were really into it. I would like to see some more recent ones.  Spirit I love your accent!



Aww thanks well you should join in the problem is a lot of the people that join in do not seem to be around anymore  so it has quietened down a bit and thanks


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 7, 2012)

Argh, forgot about this! I'll get on it this weekend. Can someone please PM me the username and password in preparation?


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 8, 2012)

You know when you hear yourself and realise you don't sound at all like you thought you did?! Yeah, that. 

Anyway....I've only gone and made a bloody video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X7zVkxl2PE&feature=youtu.be

It's a first-taker, so be nice, haha!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 8, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> You know when you hear yourself and realise you don't sound at all like you thought you did?! Yeah, that.
> 
> Anyway....I've only gone and made a bloody video!!
> 
> ...




Ahhhh yeah!! Loved it! Gorgeous voice from a gorgeous girl :wubu::happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> You know when you hear yourself and realise you don't sound at all like you thought you did?! Yeah, that.
> 
> Anyway....I've only gone and made a bloody video!!
> 
> ...



Ugh all you guys have awesome accents! BTW - love your hair and glasses. You're so pretty! And don't worry it's Saturday night I'm not doing anything either! LOL

Anyway about making a video - I will think about it but now sure what to talk about. Maybe if I get some interesting questions to answer I might!


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 10, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> You know when you hear yourself and realise you don't sound at all like you thought you did?! Yeah, that.
> 
> Anyway....I've only gone and made a bloody video!!
> 
> ...



Beautiful :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Hahah! I'll make a video really soon and post it....I'll be reading something christmassy though - no singing here!



Firstly my goodness your absolutely stunning, love the accent and that video is adorable

I have been working on something for this but got a bit stuck so may need to consult a friend for help finishing it


----------



## Tad (Dec 14, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> You know when you hear yourself and realise you don't sound at all like you thought you did?! Yeah, that.
> 
> Anyway....I've only gone and made a bloody video!!



Aww, no blood in it at all! (OK, I guess that is actually a good thing....)

Lovely to hear you! 

And I know exactly what you mean about not sounding how you thought you did....I remember casually taping myself in early adolescence and being so traumatized by the result that I've preferred to communicate in text ever since  Anyway, you sound lovely, so I don't know what you thought you sounded like.....but if this was different I hope you can hear the good in it.


----------



## Tad (Dec 14, 2012)

I just might be ready to take part in this, but it depends if I come back to my senses before figuring out how :-/ So what does one need to do to add a video to the Dimensions channel? Do you somehow get permission to add it while using your own ID, or do you have to somehow get told the Dims ID details, or....????


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh shit man am I excited. I got tipped off I might like this topic 

Maybe I'll make you guys sit through my scratchy voice!


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 14, 2012)

Tad said:


> Aww, no blood in it at all! (OK, I guess that is actually a good thing....)
> 
> Lovely to hear you!
> 
> And I know exactly what you mean about not sounding how you thought you did....I remember casually taping myself in early adolescence and being so traumatized by the result that I've preferred to communicate in text ever since  Anyway, you sound lovely, so I don't know what you thought you sounded like.....but if this was different I hope you can hear the good in it.




Aww thanks, Tad!

I don't think I sounded bad, really, just different to how I sound in my head...more nasal and slightly lispy, haha!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2012)

Ginger can you please pm tad or I with the log on details you used neither of us have been able to log in so trying to figure out why

hugs and ty

and YAY Hozay your voice is awesome can not wait for you to rock this one.


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2012)

I was sent a user ID and password, but when I try to log in using them I get the following error message:



> Please use your Google Account email address ([email protected]) to sign in. We no longer support signing in with your old YouTube username. ?



Following a link, there is more info on the page here:

http://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=165556

I don't know who set up this account originally, but hopefully they still have the info to support this?

ETA: maybe this is my sign to regain my sanity? lol


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2012)

Or a sign we need to start a fresh Dims Project Page 

you know new year fresh start and all of that .........


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh..I didn't get that!
I think FatAndProud set it up originally.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 21, 2012)

'twas her!!! Fat and proud... I think we need to save this one, not start again.


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, in the absence of being able to put this up on the official channel.....for a limited time you can see & hear me mangle "Twas the Night Before Christmas" at a more random You Tube location. You will see:
- snow
- me
- how horrible at memorization I am.

Part 1 here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH9oNHQWco8&feature=youtu.be

Part 2 here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRfVNieEV6U&feature=youtu.be

I can't believe I'm letting people see this shambles....but at least nobody can complaint that the bar is set too high for them to contribute now!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2012)

Tad said:


> Well, in the absence of being able to put this up on the official channel.....for a limited time you can see & hear me mangle "Twas the Night Before Christmas" at a more random You Tube location. You will see:
> - snow
> - me
> - how horrible at memorization I am.
> ...




gosh darn it that was what i was gonna do oh well you snooze you lose off to watch your videos


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> gosh darn it that was what i was gonna do oh well you snooze you lose off to watch your videos



You could do something completely different....like do it with the correct words and all of the lines!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2012)

Tad your adorable but I think we have about the same amount memorised lol

and I love your videos you do know we are going to want you to join in every topic now and that accent too cute.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 21, 2012)

Tad said:


> Well, in the absence of being able to put this up on the official channel.....for a limited time you can see & hear me mangle "Twas the Night Before Christmas" at a more random You Tube location. You will see:
> - snow
> - me
> - how horrible at memorization I am.
> ...



Lol I love you for this. :happy:


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2012)

Accent? What? You all have accents......I of course have no accent 

(And thanks S.A. and emnem)


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 23, 2012)

Tad, that was just way too awesome

1. I love the title of the second video 
2. Your favourite part is my favourite part is, I'm sure, the whole of Dims' favourite part too... annnd
3. I'm so glad you didn't remember all the words - nothing tops the spontaneity of this


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2012)

for anyone who wants to do a video I have the email addy needed it is the one that pops up when you go to put the original name of the channel in just fyi but if your still unsure pm me I am hoping to get my albeit late video in tomorrow I may cave and just say beep it and sing i really dont know but super do not want to torture you all either


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pm me the details again please someone... We need a new topic. Suggestions?


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still waiting for the log in deets.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 18, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> for anyone who wants to do a video I have the email addy needed it is the one that pops up when you go to put the original name of the channel in...



Errrm, nothing pops up for _me_ when _I_ type in the original channel name, lucky lady 

I'd very much appreciate to know what that email addy is too :batting: I'm also wondering, would it be a bad thing if we posted just the email address on this thread without the password? Then at least all previous video posters will be able to upload things if they want.

'Bout time we saw lots of dims loveliness on OurTube again. Excitation!


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2013)

Part of the problem is that the person who started the channel is no longer involved. I wonder if it would be best for someone to start a new one? Could point links to the old one so that people could find existing videos.

And maybe make sure that a few people have the password, just to be on the safe side. (having said all of that, Gingembre might have something for this account...I think she sent me some info but I'd already posted my Christmas videos, so I never tried it, and I think I cleared out my PMs since then)


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd be happy to start a new channel for us, if people don't mind :happy: The videos played such a significant role in what drew me to dims and I'd looove to see this Youtube thing gain momentum again. I'll keep the password the same and perhaps just post the email address here so all previous posters who still have it can easily jump back in when they want. And I'll see if and how I can link the new channel to the previous one for ease of access.

It'll have to wait a few hours (until my SA version of tomorrow morning), so if anyone thinks this is a bad idea, speak now!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> I'd be happy to start a new channel for us, if people don't mind :happy: The videos played such a significant role in what drew me to dims and I'd looove to see this Youtube thing gain momentum again. I'll keep the password the same and perhaps just post the email address here so all previous posters who still have it can easily jump back in when they want. And I'll see if and how I can link the new channel to the previous one for ease of access.
> 
> It'll have to wait a few hours (until my SA version of tomorrow morning), so if anyone thinks this is a bad idea, speak now!



That would be awesome just not sure if the new stuff allows it wondering if there is a way we could do one of those linked channels where we all have our own accounts but we can add the videos to a channel? I have seen other people do that I just have no idea how....


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 19, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> That would be awesome just not sure if the new stuff allows it wondering if there is a way we could do one of those linked channels where we all have our own accounts but we can add the videos to a channel? I have seen other people do that I just have no idea how....



If nothing else, I'll have the new channel subscribe to the old. But I'll see if I can figure out a snazzier way first


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 19, 2013)

Please forgive this my bazillionth post in light of the fact that
*drumroll*
A new Dimensions Youtube channel has been created!

The email address to log in is *[email protected]* (Sounds dodge, but whatevs. It was unused, ok?  ) That is d1ms with a 'one' not an 'eye'.  
The password remains unchanged. Anyone have any details missing and wanting to post, I or someone else would be very happy to furnish you.

Feel free to go have a look and see if you're happy.

....Soooo peoples, what's the first topic?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be happy to post in this again  I miss posting vids. 

No idea for a topic, though. Should it be Dims-related? Or just a fun thing?


----------



## Tad (Jul 19, 2013)

Since it has been a while since people were posting, maybe something like "What's new with you? (or introduce yourself if you haven't done one of these)"

(Just an idea, from someone who hasn't really been part of this before.)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd like this.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 23, 2013)

Seconded, I'm totally up for doing a "what's new" video


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in (lets hope I actually remember to do it this time)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm down  Not much new, but hey.... I can contribute a little bit. Lol.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 24, 2013)

:bounce::bounce:*Count me in!*:bounce::bounce:


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 30, 2013)

My "what's new" video 

(I apologise for the quality, I saved it as quite a small file after doing a tiny bit of editing and didn't realise it'd lower the quality _that_ much. Better video next time!)


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 30, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> My "what's new" video
> 
> (I apologise for the quality, I saved it as quite a small file after doing a tiny bit of editing and didn't realise it'd lower the quality _that_ much. Better video next time!)



Never saw this here before, it's a pretty cool idea! I may send a video to one of you in the future when I get a camera.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2013)

takes a deep breath, its pretty much just me rambling for almost 7mins but I actually uploaded a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B_aP17luYo&feature=youtu.be

now off to watch the gorgeous ODFA's who is so adorable I could watch her for hours on end


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 4, 2013)

I watched your vid Amanda... Glad things are looking up in so many areas!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 17, 2013)

Got something in the works for this, hope it works out.


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2013)

Not on the Dims channel, not up for long, and nothing very good, but here you go....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzlSZX6ltBI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey! There's Tad! 

I am gonna lip sync soon...to... hmmm.. maybe Billy Idol's Dancing With Myself? 

Something anyway.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't edit now but I meant to add.. I tried to get more people to do lip sync or karaoke vids but no one would, so I will just go it alone! Can someone send me the log in PW stuff?


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 1, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I can't edit now but I meant to add.. I tried to get more people to do lip sync or karaoke vids but no one would, so I will just go it alone! Can someone send me the log in PW stuff?


You've been furnished! And I promised you'd be in good company if you did get your lip sync on 



Tad said:


> Not on the Dims channel, not up for long, and nothing very good, but here you go....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzlSZX6ltBI&feature=youtu.be



It's true, people. Nothing to get too excited over. Just the usual awesome insightful witty thought-provoking interesting Tad-convo we should all be used to by now. But hey, I'm an excitable gal, soooo...... :bounce:

Happy "where'd the time go?!" anniversary, Tad!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2013)

So are we up to another topic yet??


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I can't edit now but I meant to add.. I tried to get more people to do lip sync or karaoke vids but no one would, so I will just go it alone! Can someone send me the log in PW stuff?



I look forward to seeing your performance! An hopefully some other will get brave on that too 

(me....not so much. When I (try to) sing, what comes out of my mouth bears no resemblance to what I'm hearing in my head most of the time (or to the original song). Same basic issue as why nobody could understand a word I said until I was over three years old and had help....some sort of brain mis-wiring. So I love music, but I'll leave the making of it to others!)



> Happy "where'd the time go?!" anniversary, Tad!



Thanks, Od!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 1, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Hey! There's Tad!
> 
> I am gonna lip sync soon...to... hmmm.. maybe Billy Idol's Dancing With Myself?
> 
> Something anyway.




Do It! i love that song and Billy Idol! haha.


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2013)

In an effort to make sure that nobody feels the bar to participate in this thread is too high, here is my latest random musings. Shot with my phone, at night, so you can barely see me through most of it, and at the end I walked into a lovely tree covered trail where apparently the light level was too low for the camera on the phone to pick up, so it appears almost totally black. Plus I was congested, so my voice is even more nasal and hard to understand than usual

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JDsV2PArqg

So, after this YOU HAVE NO MORE EXCUSES. Seriously, if you can actually be seen on whatever you record, you are doing better than me. The bar has now been wedged firmly in the dirt, you couldn't even trip over it if you tried.

So, come on people, post stuff already )


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tad said:


> In an effort to make sure that nobody feels the bar to participate in this thread is too high, here is my latest random musings. Shot with my phone, at night, so you can barely see me through most of it, and at the end I walked into a lovely tree covered trail where apparently the light level was too low for the camera on the phone to pick up, so it appears almost totally black. Plus I was congested, so my voice is even more nasal and hard to understand than usual
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JDsV2PArqg
> 
> ...



You're amazing, Mr Tadmeister, Sir! :bow:

And yes, it's weird how the corporate world works sometimes and, you said it, that's just wrong. Also, feel free to muse about anything anytime - we're all enthralled whether you're in the dark or not ^.^
------------

And I accept your challenge! I thought I'd take the great liberty of just jumping in with a new topic.....

How 'bout we name 3 things we like about the way we look, and then 3 things we don't? I thought it could be something kinda fun to talk about and also potentially quite Dims-appropriate.

So, here's mine.

Who's with me?


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2013)

1) AWESOME topic idea!

2) OMG I adore your accent & way of speaking

3) Your nose and eyes have shown up in many pictures....your legs not so much. You know where this is going :happy:

4) I'll think about doing a response. It would have been easier for me ten years ago, or even five....but I've been working on looking at my body more from a utility point of view than an aesthetic point of view, and gradually it seems to have been taking hold. So I'll need to think some about this.

ETA: 5) I owe you rep, but can't rep you yet.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 29, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> You're amazing, Mr Tadmeister, Sir! :bow:
> 
> And yes, it's weird how the corporate world works sometimes and, you said it, that's just wrong. Also, feel free to muse about anything anytime - we're all enthralled whether you're in the dark or not ^.^
> ------------
> ...



*SWOON!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 29, 2013)

Click *HERE!!!* and prepare to be sexified!


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 30, 2013)

I figured I'd join in too! _Bam._ I didn't realize it'd upload in such a counter-intuitive fashion, so pardon the tininess...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 30, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> I figured I'd join in too! _Bam._ I didn't realize it'd upload in such a counter-intuitive fashion, so pardon the tininess...



*SWOON!!!*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm going to make a reply to to this. But I don't have the new channel info. Lol.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 30, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Click *HERE!!!* and prepare to be sexified!



DUDE, I LOVE YOUR GREÑAS! Also, we've been over this - you don't say my name wrong, _I_ say my name wrong!



Amaranthine said:


> I figured I'd join in too! _Bam._ I didn't realize it'd upload in such a counter-intuitive fashion, so pardon the tininess...



Tininess never needs to be pardoned :happy: It was really wonderful seeing you again!



CarlaSixx said:


> I'm going to make a reply to to this. But I don't have the new channel info. Lol.



You do now


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 2, 2013)

omg I missed that there was a new topic oops best put that on my to do list


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 7, 2013)

I was on vacation so I didnt get to making a vid, but Im back and will most likely do that tonight


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's the link to my video response..... I used my own account as couldn't log into dims one. 

let me know if it worked!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 9, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> Here's the link to my video response..... I used my own account as couldn't log into dims one.
> 
> let me know if it worked!



that was fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2013)

K... Ive had a crazy past two weeks... And then some monstrous disgusting activities on my face... So they're almost gone now and then I can face a camera. Lol. Its at least given me time to think about my answer because its not something I think about every day. Lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 18, 2013)

Yay! I have a free day and no gross things on my face anymore... so time to shoot the video  I will have it up sometime tonight after I get home. Long day out and about. Going to be vlogging as well so might as well kill two birds with one stone


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry for the triple post... I tried to upload but I've been having problems. On the new Dims account as well as my personal account. I'll try again tomorrow. Hopefully it will work out better.


----------



## Tad (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd been meaning to do this for a bit, but I've found the 'record while walking' thing seems to work for me, but I'd twinged an old knee injury so biked to work for a couple of weeks instead of walking, as that was easier on my knee. Finally ready for walking again--just in time as you'll see--so finally took a video. Used the front facing camera on my phone, which isn't the best, but at least then I can tell if it is pointed in the right direction.

Warning that this is long (seven and a half minutes) as I'm seldom concise and hadn't rehearsed to help speed up my delivery.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRUkvO3UbJo&feature=youtu.be

(Oh, and I'm letting youtube try and take out the jitter, no idea what that will do the video in the end.....)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 29, 2013)

Tad said:


> I'd been meaning to do this for a bit, but I've found the 'record while walking' thing seems to work for me, but I'd twinged an old knee injury so biked to work for a couple of weeks instead of walking, as that was easier on my knee. Finally ready for walking again--just in time as you'll see--so finally took a video. Used the front facing camera on my phone, which isn't the best, but at least then I can tell if it is pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Warning that this is long (seven and a half minutes) as I'm seldom concise and hadn't rehearsed to help speed up my delivery.
> 
> ...



This could have been 18 minutes long and I would have watched all of it. 

I just want to hang out with you and have a beer or six.


----------



## Tad (Nov 29, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This could have been 18 minutes long and I would have watched all of it.
> 
> I just want to hang out with you and have a beer or six.



You are going to get yourself in trouble one of these days, you know. You are going to marry half the women on these boards, all at once....then ignore all of them because you are busy going out for beer with half the guys on these boards 

but thanks for the saying of nice things


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 30, 2013)

Tad said:


> You are going to get yourself in trouble one of these days, you know. You are going to marry half the women on these boards, all at once....then ignore all of them because you are busy going out for beer with half the guys on these boards
> 
> but thanks for the saying of nice things



Aaahahaha!  This site needs a special Tad-repper. Until then, consider yourself publicly repped.

Also, what Hozay said!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 1, 2014)

It's been too long...what are we throwing up here?

Actually, I know what we're doing next. Let's give a quick run down of what we're watching, netflixing, reading and hobbying at the moment. 

OdFFA, you go first!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 1, 2014)

You know I don't need to be invited twice. *Gets on it*

Who's with us?


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm in... .....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

Guess I'll go first!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh no you won't


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## ODFFA (Mar 4, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> *Celine Dion winking at ME!*



Ahahaha! You're too amazing! 

Damn repper is malfunctioning again, so public acknowledgement it is!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hozay, I saw your video, you are adorable!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I made a video to upload there now. Is there any Moderator in the Youtube channel that could upload My video?


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 4, 2014)

johnnny2005 said:


> Hi Everyone. I made a video to upload there now. Is there any Moderator in the Youtube channel that could upload My video?





You can upload it yourself, either to your own account or to the dimensions youtube channel. I'll send you the details of that now. If you have any difficulties in uploading, etc, just shout. :>


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 4, 2014)

Hozay, you're obviously slacking here! 

Just as I finished mine, someone came into the lab to fix some equipment. So that's why it ended a little abruptly. Or at least with no proper goodbye.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 5, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Oh no you won't


You know me TOO well, was totally going to make fun of you for Celin Dion 


lucca23v2 said:


> Hozay, I saw your video, you are adorable!


 Thank you ma'am, not sure which video, but I'm sure I'm cute in all of them.


Amaranthine said:


> Hozay, you're obviously slacking here!
> 
> Just as I finished mine, someone came into the lab to fix some equipment. So that's why it ended a little abruptly. Or at least with no proper goodbye.



I swear there was a book someone recommended to you that was a really simple read that you finished? I think you said it was "A Long Way Down" right? How's that book going


----------



## johnnny2005 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I made My first video so here it is! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vA1DAfG5yc


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thank you ma'am, not sure which video, but I'm sure I'm cute in all of them.
> 
> 
> Payaso!..lol by the way, your hair is fine. I like it. Better than having curly hair like mine.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 5, 2014)

johnnny2005 said:


> Hi Everyone! I made My first video so here it is!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vA1DAfG5yc



Great video John! Cool accent


----------



## johnnny2005 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 5, 2014)

johnnny2005 said:


> Hi Everyone! I made My first video so here it is!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vA1DAfG5yc



Nice one John.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Lilly. Im sorry I didnt mention Your name in the video! I only remembered after I posted it! Thanks!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 5, 2014)

johnnny2005 said:


> Hi Everyone. I made a video to upload there now. Is there any Moderator in the Youtube channel that could upload My video?



Wow! handsome and a to die for accent! Very well done!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Lucca!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 5, 2014)

johnnny2005 said:


> Thanks Lucca!



No.. thank you!..


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 7, 2014)

My video on this topic!

As I posted in the video description, I hate that I came across sort of looking like I had no desire to read or learn or better myself because that's certainly not the case...I just don't happen to be doing any of those things at the moment due to current work constraints on my time and energy. I promise I'm not a total airhead-- marginal maybe, but not total.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 7, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> My video on this topic!
> 
> As I posted in the video description, I hate that I came across sort of looking like I had no desire to read or learn or better myself because that's certainly not the case...I just don't happen to be doing any of those things at the moment due to current work constraints on my time and energy. I promise I'm not a total airhead-- marginal maybe, but not total.



I'm not even done watching this, but I just wanted to say that the more you got into explaining that god awful TV show, your "twang" came out in fury of excitement. Especially at the point where you were talking about the guy having to move out and the lady being heartbroken.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 7, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not even done watching this, but I just wanted to say that the more you got into explaining that god awful TV show, your "twang" came out in fury of excitement. Especially at the point where you were talking about the guy having to move out and the lady being heartbroken.



I know! LMAO My enthusiasm is ridiculous and so very misplaced. But I typically get psyched about the simplest of things, so that's not unusual.


----------



## swordchick (Mar 18, 2014)

Hell yeah, great video. I think I'm still drunk from Vegas. Thanks for the shout out. I hope to see you soon!



johnnny2005 said:


> Hi Everyone! I made My first video so here it is!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vA1DAfG5yc


----------



## Tad (Mar 21, 2014)

Apparently I just love how holding a cell phone camera up to my face makes me look, because I've done it again :doh: In the process I may have partially answered the current topic. 

Basically I was feeling lousy this morning (I'm all congested from a cold, and hence hadn't slept well), so decided that this was a perfect time to make a video--that I didn't exactly remember the topic was not going to stop me, nor the fact that I was too congested really talk, walk, and breathe all at once. So, uh, yah, six minutes of semi-coherent rambling--how can you resist?

Edit: hey, I'm a mod, I don't have a time restriction on editing posts, so I'm putting in the correct link, per Amaranthine's post below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxEIT1G6D-Y


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 21, 2014)

Tad said:


> Apparently I just love how holding a cell phone camera up to my face makes me look, because I've done it again :doh: In the process I may have partially answered the current topic.
> 
> Basically I was feeling lousy this morning (I'm all congested from a cold, and hence hadn't slept well), so decided that this was a perfect time to make a video--that I didn't exactly remember the topic was not going to stop me, nor the fact that I was too congested really talk, walk, and breathe all at once. So, uh, yah, six minutes of semi-coherent rambling--how can you resist?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=JxEIT1G6D-Y



At least for me, your link doesn't work. It just takes me to the uploads page of my own YT account. 

After you talked up your (surely awesome) rambling, I wasn't sure how to handle my anticipatory blue-balls. So I fixed the link up to be functional! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxEIT1G6D-Y

I wouldn't have ever guessed you were feeling lousy if you hadn't mentioned it! I enjoyed listening, and also seeing glimpses of the rather attractive area you're walking in.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I wasn't sure how to handle my anticipatory blue-balls.
> 
> 
> > This is why I love you!..Because of quotes like this..LOL:wubu:


----------



## Tad (Mar 21, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> At least for me, your link doesn't work. It just takes me to the uploads page of my own YT account.
> 
> After you talked up your (surely awesome) rambling, I wasn't sure how to handle my anticipatory blue-balls. So I fixed the link up to be functional!
> 
> ...



1) Doh! Sorry for the bad link--I was still signed in when I checked it, so it worked for me :doh:

2) Thank you for the good link. Your rep is in the mail!

3) It is a cool, older (1920s or so?) neighbourhood. We like it.


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2014)

I might actually be able to do this again soon (I know promises promises but this laptop sux) New laptop soon and I really want to join in again need to catch up on all your gorgeous faces as well


----------



## ODFFA (May 21, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> I might actually be able to do this again soon (I know promises promises but this laptop sux) New laptop soon and I really want to join in again need to catch up on all your gorgeous faces as well



:bounce:

10 characters grrrrr


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> :bounce:
> 
> 10 characters grrrrr



new laptop is so smancy it has a HD webcam can not wait till it arrives


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 24, 2014)

Soooo..... I've been feeling like watching Dims people answer random questions for a long time now, and today I decided I just can't keep this desire to myself anymore! I found a tag-thingy that was going around Youtube at one stage and liked a lot of the questions. Originally there are 99. I thought I'd make it slightly less overwhelming and whittled them down to 25. I will make my own answer video shortly. Here are said random questions:

1.	Do you sleep with your sheets tucked in or out?

2.	Do you like to use post-it notes?

3.	Would you rather be attacked by a big bear or by a swarm of bees?

4.	Do you have freckles?

5.	Do you always smile for pictures?

6.	Have you ever peed in the woods?

7.	What size bed do you sleep in?

8.	Do you still watch cartoons?

9.	How do you take your coffee/tea?

10.	What is your least favourite movie?

11.	Which movie(s) could you watch over and over and still love?

12.	When was the last time you wrote a letter to someone on paper?

13.	Favourite kind of sandwich?

14.	How many languages can you speak?

15.	Are you afraid of heights? 

16.	Do you sing in the car/shower?

17.	Do you think musicals are cheesy?

18.	What did you want to be when you were a kid?

19.	Do you wear slippers?

20.	First concert you ever went to?

21.	Can you curl your tongue?

22.	Are you patient?

23.	Black or green olives?

24.	Can you knit or crochet?

25.	Who was your high school crush?


So, who feels like making me happy? :batting:


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> So, who feels like making me happy? :batting:



I was reading this thread the other day and thinking it's a shame more people aren't participating - sounds like a fun idea! Hope someone does!


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 25, 2014)

Alrighty! Here's mine as promised.

By the way, feel free to upload your contribution to your own account if that seems less schleppy. (You can set the privacy of your video to 'unlisted' so the whole entire world doesn't see you if you'd rather they didn't.) I'd still be happy to PM the Dims Youtube account details to anyone who'd like to have them though!


----------



## bayone (Jun 25, 2014)

You're younger than I expected! I think for some weird reason I subconsciously thought your icon was an actual old photo of you.:doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm gonna watch the shit out of this. Anything to get a little OD action.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh! Someone revived this thread! I'll test out my new phone's video machine this week! I loooove questions about me! #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

Haven't done this in years but it's typical of me:

http://youtu.be/7nyMT_-Pk24


----------



## Saisha (Jul 2, 2014)

I cannot believe I am posting this but what the heck - here are my answers to the latest 25 questions - please excuse the video quality, background (starting to get ready to move) and sound. And yes, I know I am talking too fast at times.

http://youtu.be/5oTiS--_2uk


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Alrighty! Here's mine as promised.



Yay, much Odette-ishness   

I may have to listen to again, to absorb actual information, I tended to get lulled into a trance by the lovely accent/voice, lol.

I will try to record something, soon. I may not be ambitious enough to tackle all 25 questions, but I'll see.


----------



## Tad (Jul 7, 2014)

I first recorded something on my lunch last Friday, but I was so congested that walking and talking at the same time....didn't work out so well. So I figured I'd re-record it on the way to work today....and naturally for the first time in a week it was raining. I went ahead anyway, but I apologize that I was juggling phone, umbrella, and the scrap of paper on which I'd written down some of the questions to answer. And if you hate videos shot while walking, for the bounciness of the camera, don't watch.

http://youtu.be/xPHsOvpn9u0

PS. hopefully that will show up OK, please let me know if the link doesn't work for anyone....


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sooooo, I'm just going to leave this here....

http://youtu.be/qFkJey4Bs0I

*waves nervously* Nice to see all you dimsfolk again, it's been a while.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGDEShttD7M"]soak it up people!![/ame] Enjoy, as I have enjoyed yours.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 21, 2014)

Tad said:


> I first recorded something on my lunch last Friday, but I was so congested that walking and talking at the same time....didn't work out so well. So I figured I'd re-record it on the way to work today....and naturally for the first time in a week it was raining. I went ahead anyway, but I apologize that I was juggling phone, umbrella, and the scrap of paper on which I'd written down some of the questions to answer. And if you hate videos shot while walking, for the bounciness of the camera, don't watch.
> 
> http://youtu.be/xPHsOvpn9u0
> 
> PS. hopefully that will show up OK, please let me know if the link doesn't work for anyone....



I love the questions you chose. Knowing any little thing about you feels so.... I dunno, brag-worthy. How do you make everything sound so slick just by being Tad? I can hardly handle the wood-peeing Canadian awesomeness! Also, did the camera wobble? I didn't even notice.



rellis10 said:


> Sooooo, I'm just going to leave this here....
> 
> http://youtu.be/qFkJey4Bs0I
> 
> *waves nervously* Nice to see all you dimsfolk again, it's been a while.



Things I loved hearing you say: all the things!
Things I extra-loved hearing you say: reintroduction, tucked, Odette, occasionalleh, double, cartoons, fan, disgusting, new, last, pehper, crush. Just to name a few. 
Everything sounds better in Yorkie. 'Get paid to narrate sommat' should be an item on your bucket list - as a service to the world.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> soak it up people!! Enjoy, as I have enjoyed yours.



Dem greñas! <3
Tell me your pooping story!
As for freckles and picture smiling.... goddamn liar!
We should exchange addresses and dazzle each other with our impeccable letter writing skills.
Sammiches rule the world!
And finally, all stoopid questions may be blamed on the yootoob.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 23, 2014)

rellis10 said:


> Sooooo, I'm just going to leave this here....
> 
> http://youtu.be/qFkJey4Bs0I
> 
> *waves nervously* Nice to see all you dimsfolk again, it's been a while.



Welcome back! I think you are quite brave to post videos--so far I've been too chicken to post any image of myself except a tiny avatar photo. 

You seem like a lovely young man, inside and out; and, although we have not met before, I have enjoyed reading/viewing many of your old posts. (Sorry if "young man" sounds patronizing, but I am old enough to be your mom, or mum, I suppose you might say ) Since I've not had the opportunity to travel much, I especially enjoyed the video you made of your hometown. It was like having my own personal tour guide. :happy: It was nice to see your home and interesting to see Gibbet Street, Piece Hall (silly me, I thought at first it was Peace Hall), and some of your other local landmarks. Please come back and post some more. I'm sure you have many friends here who have missed you.


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2014)

Hozay, that was awesome. Voice, phrasing, attitude, answers, just pure pleasure to listen to 

And Rellis, fantastic to see you here again (and to see you in video no less!). I hope you stick around this time, I always love seeing that you've posted  I also enjoyed sitting back and letting your voice soothe me  I may have to listen to it again though, because I think I was too soothed to pay close attention. I don't know what it is about your voice, but instant relaxation.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Welcome back! I think you are quite brave to post videos--so far I've been too chicken to post any image of myself except a tiny avatar photo.
> 
> You seem like a lovely young man, inside and out; and, although we have not met before, I have enjoyed reading/viewing many of your old posts. (Sorry if "young man" sounds patronizing, but I am old enough to be your mom, or mum, I suppose you might say ) Since I've not had the opportunity to travel much, I especially enjoyed the video you made of your hometown. It was like having my own personal tour guide. :happy: It was nice to see your home and interesting to see Gibbet Street, Piece Hall (silly me, I thought at first it was Peace Hall), and some of your other local landmarks. Please come back and post some more. I'm sure you have many friends here who have missed you.





Tad said:


> And Rellis, fantastic to see you here again (and to see you in video no less!). I hope you stick around this time, I always love seeing that you've posted  I also enjoyed sitting back and letting your voice soothe me  I may have to listen to it again though, because I think I was too soothed to pay close attention. I don't know what it is about your voice, but instant relaxation.



Wow, I honestly can't say how wonderful both of your comments are to read. Thank you so much :blush: No patronising taken, MsBrightside, I'm just really glad you enjoy my videos and other posts and I hope there are many more to come.

And I have to confess I think exactly the same about your videos, Tad. You have such a peaceful and soothing demeanor, it's always a pleasure to watch and read anything you post.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone.......Just found this thread and been watching some of the videos.. they are very good of the ones I have watched. ~ I have watched Tad's video, Rellis10's , and also Hozay's.. really enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2014)

I cant seem to get the audio to work on YouTube, so I took this video on my mobile phone.
I made this for my Facebook friends, but a lot of my FB friends I met at Dimensions.
So this is also for my Dimensions friends.
I don't make videos very much anymore, so sorry if I am not answering any questions.
I made this video before I saw this thread had been revived.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152803620503374&pnref=story


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> soak it up people!! Enjoy, as I have enjoyed yours.



I drink very hot tea, it's the only way to drink it, lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2014)

bah humbug I thought I was recording a vid only to find out I have to leave that part open and watch myself guess I will have to write the questions out and try again later  throws big tanty


----------



## MattB (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, I never paid attention to this thread. Now I'm freaking out a bit seeing Dimensions people moving and speaking. I mean, I assumed you all did...but still...:blink:

Fun!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have plans to make a vid for the 25 questions... Need to get over my cold then I'll post it.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll join in and start with the 25 questions too! What information do I need to post my video in the right place?


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 24, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAflvaf86qk&feature=youtu.be"]Here you go....[/ame]

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Lamia (Dec 27, 2014)

I have been away from dims for a while. I woke up in the middle of the night and can't sleep. So what do you do when you can't sleep? Make a video answering questions of course. I briefly answered the 25 questions. I have serious bed head and a cold. Enjoy! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd5_GhEAwZg[/ame]


----------



## Lamia (Dec 27, 2014)

rellis10 said:


> Sooooo, I'm just going to leave this here....
> 
> http://youtu.be/qFkJey4Bs0I
> 
> *waves nervously* Nice to see all you dimsfolk again, it's been a while.



Welcome back!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 27, 2014)

How do you go about posting one in here?


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 27, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> How do you go about posting one in here?





Tracyarts said:


> I'll join in and start with the 25 questions too! What information do I need to post my video in the right place?



Have PM'd you both with the necessary infos.

And, man, these new videos were awesome to come home to from the Christmas break


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's my 25 question offering. Forgive the scruff, but I've been too damn lazy to shave for about a week or so.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwGxtCLvuFw&list=UUY_qcTMO6grBEJmEtVKtMzA]25 Questions[/ame]


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2014)

Love the new videos. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone else now find themselves hearing people's voices when reading their posts? I can't stop doing that since watching them on video.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 3, 2015)

My video for the latest 25 questions! 

http://youtu.be/7tN8xWFBzqc


----------



## JonesT (Jan 8, 2015)

Sooo... I love your voice. LOL


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 9, 2015)

JonesT said:


> Sooo... I love your voice. LOL



Thanks!


----------



## JonesT (Jan 9, 2015)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure!  Maybe I should make one of these


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 11, 2015)

JonesT said:


> My pleasure!  Maybe I should make one of these



You really should, Tez!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO5sVVVf5X8[/ame]

Me being gooofy.


----------



## Tad (Jan 28, 2015)

I finally remembered to come here and watch the videos (normally when I see that there is a new one I can't watch it right then, and of course I then keep forgetting to come back). So I missed the the answers to questions from Aust, LL, and Lamia as those seem to have been taken down, but at least I got to enjoy Lamia being goofy 

Thanks to everyone who answered--sorry I missed them!

Is it time for a new topic?


----------



## Lamia (Jan 29, 2015)

Tad said:


> but at least I got to enjoy Lamia being goofy
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answered--sorry I missed them!
> 
> Is it time for a new topic?




Thanks!  My mom asked my niece if she thought there was something wrong with my mental state because I posted this on my facebook and some other videos. :doh:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 30, 2015)

I still intend on doing a video. One of the things we got during the holidays was a basic digital camcorder. I'm still figuring it all out. I just need to sit down and do a test video or two to learn my way around it.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2015)

On the way to work this morning I recorded a few thoughts about Dimensions. I was using my phone and it picked up a ton of background noise at times. I'm looking for tools that might clean the sound up some, but in the meantime and before I forget.... Here is a long walking ramble from me, complete: with interruptions while I climb a bit of a hill, a couple of parts where you can't make out what I was saying due to background noise, and visual content whose highlight is probably watching my glasses slowly crust over from the blowing snow :doh:

http://youtu.be/YJQgVrzViTo

ps: not to worry, that is fake fur trimming the hood of my parka.

ETA: no luck with tools to clean up the sound, so it is what it is, unless I get ambitious enough to try re-recording. Of course that latter solution could solve some of the general rambliness too, but we'll see.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 3, 2015)

Always eloquent, interesting and thoughtful, Tad. You're such a relaxing person to listen to and I have to give you much respect for persevering with the video in those conditions, lord knows I couldn't have done that.


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2015)

Perversely, those conditions relax me. Probably like plodding through the rain if you grew up in certain parts of the UK


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 3, 2015)

Tad said:


> On the way to work this morning I recorded a few thoughts about Dimensions. I was using my phone and it picked up a ton of background noise at times. I'm looking for tools that might clean the sound up some, but in the meantime and before I forget.... Here is a long walking ramble from me, complete: with interruptions while I climb a bit of a hill, a couple of parts where you can't make out what I was saying due to background noise, and visual content whose highlight is probably watching my glasses slowly crust over from the blowing snow :doh:
> 
> http://youtu.be/YJQgVrzViTo
> 
> ...


Tad, my presence here is a blip on the radar screen compared to your history with this site, but I really appreciated this video. Like your written posts, it was thoughtful/thought-provoking, and I agree with everything you said (that wasn't muffled by the wind .) I hope the diversity of forums, posts, and members here continues to flourish.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 10, 2015)

In very excited about this thread! I've had a YouTube channel for years! However I may make a new onefor the purposes of this channel. My channel now is geared towards weight loss. lol (Its not very effective as far as my weight loss efforts haha. Its fun anyway.i also event been very active on it for tube last year or year can't t to go back and start watching videos in this thread!


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 11, 2015)

this is such a great thread <3 may indeed post a video response.


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 14, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ydu_gdQeHc8[/ame]

so yeah i did a vlog answering the questions! hooray!

edit: not done processing yet :/


----------



## MattB (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for posting the video Molly!

I may post a video...on the off-chance that a new question list is made, that might be fun to give some different answers.

Ahem...


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 19, 2015)

I did a video of 25 Other Questions and uploaded it to the Dimensions Youtube channel. 

http://youtu.be/tnKwdK2zIQw


----------



## MattB (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for posting Tracy!

So, how do I get access to the YouTube channel? I'll make a video this weekend...


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 25, 2015)

MattB said:


> Thanks for posting Tracy!
> 
> So, how do I get access to the YouTube channel? I'll make a video this weekend...



I 2nd this question  I'd like to post a video as well. Also- is there a typed up list of the 25 questions everyone is answering that I've missed?


----------



## Tad (Feb 25, 2015)

I loved listening to your videos, Molly and Tracy! Hearing the voices and getting answers to such varied things really helps people come alive, far beyond the typed words on the screen 




FluffyButterfly80 said:


> I 2nd this question  I'd like to post a video as well. Also- is there a typed up list of the 25 questions everyone is answering that I've missed?



Here is the post: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2079522&postcount=1045

As for access to the Dimensions channel, I never got it to work, but most people seem to be able to manage....odds are good someone will PM you the info presently, but failing that you can just do what I did and put them up on your own and post the link.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tad said:


> Here is the post: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2079522&postcount=1045
> 
> As for access to the Dimensions channel, I never got it to work, but most people seem to be able to manage....odds are good someone will PM you the info presently, but failing that you can just do what I did and put them up on your own and post the link.




Thanks Tad  I shall be making a video soon!  maybe not today tho, its a lazy day off, therefore i happily look like crap. haha


----------



## Green Eyed King (Mar 21, 2015)

lovelylady78 said:


> My video for the latest 25 questions!
> 
> http://youtu.be/7tN8xWFBzqc



I am new here and was checking out this thread, I check out your video on YouTube and I think you have a pretty face and cute smile.  Totally enjoyed watch your opinions on things was funny and sexy too.

btw hello every one


----------



## Doctor Slim (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a youtube account 

not much on it though but will be making some fat acceptance v-logs soon!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 2, 2015)

Doctor Slim said:


> I have a youtube account



I have one too, my friend planted the idea in my head and kept nudging me towards it. It's going to be a little bit of everything. Shopping, beauty/fashion, gardening, vlogging about issues and life, crafts, etc... I only have a few things up so far and probably won't be a daily vlogger or anywhere close to it. But so far so good.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 11, 2015)

I love the videos so far. 

But I felt like a total looser!

It also cut off at the end because I ran out of space! Too bad! 

https://youtu.be/Vqv97AH8_3Y


----------



## MattB (May 11, 2015)

Excellent! Now I know the proper pronunciation of Xyantha! Thanks for posting.

I owe a video, once I get my new camera set up I'll get it done...


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2015)

Three times I've started listening to Xyantha's video, and each time something has happened (this last time the internet at work crashed just as you were explaining your lack of patience.)

So:
A) thank you for the video! Great to see you and hear your voice, as well as hear what you have to say.

B) anyone know a good curse remover? I almost fear trying to listen again at this point.....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 12, 2015)

Well considering I was just being silly it's not like you were missing much - and my phone ran out of batteries right when I was talking about patience, so you aren't missing much 

The internet is trying to tell you "enough of her claptrap!"

@Matt - I set the standards pretty low, so I expect more from you


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Well considering I was just being silly it's not like you were missing much - and my phone ran out of batteries right when I was talking about patience, so you aren't missing much



I went and listened to the end, and I guess I did make it to where your video cuts off....it was just coincidence that when I went to check, the internet had crapped out in general.

I does make me giggle that your phone ran out of patience with you right about then ;-)

I'm looking forward to Matt's video now too! But after that, maybe we need a fresh topic, to get more videos flowing again?


----------



## MattB (May 12, 2015)

I'd be hip to a new topic if one gets posted before I do my video.

Did I use 'hip' correctly there? Are the kids still saying 'hip'?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 15, 2015)

Yes to new topic!

And yes to hip - i believe we are allowed to use that as long as we dont preface it with "oh my aching"


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 6, 2015)

MattB said:


> I'd be hip to a new topic if one gets posted before I do my video.
> 
> *Did I use 'hip' correctly there? Are the kids still saying 'hip'?*



Hate to tell ya dude, but well, if you have to ask.....


----------



## MattB (Jun 6, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Hate to tell ya dude, but well, if you have to ask.....



You saying I'm no longer "with it"? 23 Skiddoooooo!!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 6, 2015)

MattB said:


> You saying I'm no longer "with it"? 23 Skiddoooooo!!!



I'm afraid we are no longer, ballin', rad, gnarly, bitchin', or dare I say even groovy any longer.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 14, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> I'm afraid we are no longer, ballin', rad, gnarly, bitchin', or dare I say even groovy any longer.



Not with that attitude! Don't harsh my mellow here 


There's a lot of people suggesting the need for a new topic without actually offering up any potential choices. I'm fine with being one of those people, but I feel like I should point out that someone needs to take the plunge...


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok, here's a suggestion (I always find this topic is one awesome way to realllly get to know someone):

How 'bout we list some of the people we admire most in our lives and say what we admire about them? Celebrities of various stripes, historical figures, people in our lives, authors... anyone. Maybe there's even a Dimmer or two on your list.

So yeah, I'll make a video in a few days, but feel free to get the ball rolling if this strikes your fancy.


----------



## Tad (Jun 30, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> Ok, here's a suggestion (I always find this topic is one awesome way to realllly get to know someone):
> 
> How 'bout we list some of the people we admire most in our lives and say what we admire about them? Celebrities of various stripes, historical figures, people in our lives, authors... anyone. Maybe there's even a Dimmer or two on your list.
> 
> So yeah, I'll make a video in a few days, but feel free to get the ball rolling if this strikes your fancy.



Great idea!


----------



## petersmyth79 (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome idea to have a dimms youtube channel. I can't remember what the video length limit is; I am a YouTube partner and have no length limit on my account. Not flogging my account or anything but if anyone is interested: www.youtube.com/user/wickedxe on youtube . most will find my content boring probably; but it does show a bit of who I am. Edit: damn auto correct


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone still have access to the joint account from the early days of this thread? I'd like if someone could go in and delete my video: youtube.com/watch?v=b7klWPuVYM4


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope you've been able to sort something out since my PM, Mage 

-----
Bewm!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z15HKfNxnGI[/ame]

I was lazy and posted it under my own channel, unlisted. Also, sorry about the sound. I don a mic trying to improve it and then it makes brushy noises against my coat


----------



## Tad (Jul 7, 2015)

That was great to hear, Odette!  even with Celine Dion as the first name on the list ...  . Some interesting people and interesting reasons on why you admire them 

I'm working on my list, but at the rate I'm going, I hope some others beat me to it!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 15, 2015)

Love the idea (and your video)...I'll have to put something together.

Love your expression when you said 'show man...show woman...whatever' !


----------



## rainly053 (Jul 17, 2015)

FatAndProud said:


> I was wondering if anyone on Dimensions would be interested in a sort of "Dimensions Forum" kind of thing on youtube? We could interact...over video...I know it'd be weird/different...but I think it'd be fun. What do you guys think? Ya know, it's hard for some of us to get to the bashes and things....just throwing it out there
> 
> Here's the link!



Sounds like a great idea etui sony xperia z3+ coque galaxy note 4


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 22, 2015)

Mkay. Here we go. Exhausted Xyantha who can barely pronounce words and says um so many times I want to punch her lol. FTW!!

https://youtu.be/pnOAfju5fxo

Once you watch this, you'll understand this.

Norman Reedus and Shemar Moore. Thanks Google!


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2015)

It was great to see you in live action 

I did totally laugh at how tired you were, sorry 

And g'day eh!


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 23, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Mkay. Here we go. Exhausted Xyantha who can barely pronounce words and says um so many times I want to punch her lol. FTW!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/pnOAfju5fxo
> 
> ...


That was just fantastic ^^ You have the most engaging personality ever, tired or not. Also, your 4-leggeds are adorable.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattB (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome vid, including the walk-on guests!


----------



## Tad (Jul 30, 2015)

I did my usual "think about the video in general terms, then on the spur of the moment decide to record it without having thought out in more detail what I'm going to say." In other words, my usual meandering monologue with many 'ums' while walking to work.

(and because I've never quite figured out the Dimensions youtube channel, it is on my own channel).

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCHlv-_zGYc&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

At the time I post this, youtube is working on the video to take out some of the shakiness, but hopefully by the time anyone follows the link that will be all done. And as per my usual, this will only be linked for a limited time. And ETA, as is far too often the case my nasal passages are all clogged up, meaning that talking and breathing were competing for the use of my mouth. Sorry for the slight breathlessness that resulted.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 30, 2015)

Feeling quite fortunate to see these videos of ODFFA, Xyantha, and Tad. :happy:

Tad, that institute Mike Lazaridis founded does sound pretty cool. I've been lucky enough to meet several amazing scientists (research biologists, not theoretical physicists, but still doing interesting work) through sabbatical programs here in the US. 

Also, the last part of your video reminds me of a pediatric oncologist friend who expressed her admiration for people that quietly and courageously go about their business despite the almost overwhelming obstacles that life throws their way. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 30, 2015)

A) Awesome! (also, I envy people like you who can remember distinct names and historical facts. It always blends together in my mind; I just can't pluck names and dates and facts like that from my mind instantly.)

B) Why does it always seem to be windy, raining, or snowing when you do videos?! (LOL, its a pretty accurate representation of our climate though...)


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2015)

Awesome vid Tad!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 19, 2015)

We need another topic soon! What about something less structured and more fun?

Maybe a funny anecdote, a life hack, or singing a snatch of your favourite song (badly or well, take your pic)?

Maybe Matt will post if it is music related. (jab, jab, jab)


----------



## MattB (Aug 23, 2015)

As threatened, here's a short video where I say nothing of consequence...

Snip


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 23, 2015)

MattB said:


> As threatened, here's a short video where I say nothing of consequence...
> 
> haha that was fun!!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 23, 2015)

MattB said:


> As threatened, here's a short video where I say nothing of consequence...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvQTan2gQnI



You're like a chubby, Canadian Anton LaVey...

I'll watch every video you make as long as you continue to gesture subtly with that goblet.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 23, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> You're like a chubby, Canadian Anton LaVey...
> 
> I'll watch every video you make as long as you continue to gesture subtly with that goblet.



This. Word for word. This. :bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 23, 2015)

Matt - you are awesome and hilarious, and your grin and quirked eyebrows make me laugh! 

You also set the bar pretty damn high, you jerk!  I don't have anyone to do light switch rave party effects and cool intros and such! Oh, and having (and sticking to) a succinct topic?! They just have to stare at my dumb blank face the whole time as I ramble! 

You can balance a cup, Tad can walk and talk...I got nothing lmao


----------



## MattB (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I seriously had nothing to say as you can see.

X- Coincidentally I offer a free service for adding "rave party effects" to videos in case anyone is interested. I'm actually still trying to learn how to use this video software.


----------



## Green Eyed King (Aug 25, 2015)

MattB said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone, I seriously had nothing to say as you can see.
> 
> X- Coincidentally I offer a free service for adding "rave party effects" to videos in case anyone is interested. I'm actually still trying to learn how to use this video software.



Hey Matt, I have this obsession about learning guitar and I am still figuring which one to pick for beginners so while checking your introductory video on YouTube I ran into some of your other videos about guitar reviews. Totes love it I think it's awesome and hopefully I can get to learn some more from you


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 12, 2015)

Well here is a video of us at our last lesson before our first competition tomorrow. He is so tired but so willing....my puppy hero!!!!

https://youtu.be/u7oCHZ9gu0I


----------



## MattB (Sep 12, 2015)

Green Eyed King said:


> Hey Matt, I have this obsession about learning guitar and I am still figuring which one to pick for beginners so while checking your introductory video on YouTube I ran into some of your other videos about guitar reviews. Totes love it I think it's awesome and hopefully I can get to learn some more from you



Hi GEK, sorry, I just saw this comment. Eventually I will be doing some gear reviews on my channel, but I have a ton of projects I'm working on right now that are taking precedent.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Well here is a video of us at our last lesson before our first competition tomorrow. He is so tired but so willing....my puppy hero!!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/u7oCHZ9gu0I



Awesome, good luck!


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 12, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Well here is a video of us at our last lesson before our first competition tomorrow. He is so tired but so willing....my puppy hero!!!!


That is one quick, energetic dog. I remember, once, in this shop I went to, the girl behind the counter owned a whippet that she allowed to walk around, telling me that it was a retired track dog. I was pretty impressed with how it kind of just flew around the place, leaping up onto the counter.

I'm curious, which breeds are generally the best,most impressive with this kind of thing? Or is just classed by approximate size or category?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol that is about 1/2 his normal speed, and is after 2 hours of running for me, and 1 hour of running for him!! We have been working for a long time on me sending him farther away and having smoother movement, because racing him was NOT working!

As for the best? Border Collies - hands down. The ONLY thing they care about is equipment, and you can be as mean as you want and all they want to do is do it again until they get it right. Between their work ethic and being hard to "mess up", they are top choice. And are wicked fast! My guys are Australian Shepherds, who are strong contenders, but are very "soft - aka if you yell at them they get demotivated, and can't fail at something 50 times in a row and shake it off like a Border Collie can - and have other desires like saying hi to people or other dogs. Which doesn't sound like a big deal until your dog runs up to say hi to the judge, or jumps out of the ring to say hi to another dog.

Agility divisions are divided by experience, but within each division there are height levels. For a standard course, the winner is generally the fastest person who has the least faults. So my dog needs to jump way higher (22 inches) than a Jack Russell (8 inches) - but they need to complete the course in the same amount of time. There are some amazingly, wicked fast little dogs. Because they don't have to jump as high, they can almost be faster because they don't "waste" time hanging in mid air.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 30, 2015)

I should make more videos... one day... one day I will return to my Youtube gaming channel, and I will share it here with you lovely people.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 2, 2015)

x0emnem0x said:


> I should make more videos... one day... one day I will return to my Youtube gaming channel, and I will share it here with you lovely people.



Yes please!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 3, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> Yes please!



I definitely plan on it! I want to make more gaming videos as well as just vlogs... I wish I had a better computer for editing and livestream and such. Though, once I get a PS4, I will be streaming a lot, which comes with voice AND webcam, so I can make videos, and invite you lovely people to watch me on TwitchTV as well.


----------



## MattB (Jan 29, 2016)

If someone throws out a topic, I may post a vid this weekend. I have a somewhat rare Saturday work day tomorrow, so I'm expecting I'll want to do something creative tomorrow night along with working on music.

If not, I can just post a quick video of some mean mugging. Goblet included.


----------



## MattB (Jan 30, 2016)

Fine then! You make me sad...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdeFG_eHV1A[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 30, 2016)

OMFG lmfao you crack me up!!!

Topic: Lifehack?? worst work experiences
??


----------



## MattB (Jan 30, 2016)

Ooooh...worst work experiences. That's a good one. Next video for sure!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 31, 2016)

That was the best video I've seen. Okay, topics. Depends, what do you like? What are you good talking about?


----------



## MattB (Feb 7, 2016)

Okay, not a 'topic' video but made a video of some studio work I'm doing...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVmGXuIzOoY[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 5, 2016)

Well I finally got something. It's just a snippet from my stream last night, I was a bit intoxicated and just having fun, so I'm not really saying anything specific, just playing my game lol. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRRd_WWuc4A[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 5, 2016)

Videos of me gaming would be interspersed with vulgarity and shrieks of surprise. Love gaming girls!

Btw Matt just noticed yours - awesome as always! And ps i love the dungeon paint job


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have the username/password of the old DimensionsMagazine YouTube channel?


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2016)

Sorry I don't 

I ended up starting my own Channel and Linking all my Dimm's vids in a section there

was wondering if the project had completely fizzed


----------



## ODFFA (May 9, 2016)

Scorsese86 said:


> Hi, does anyone have the username/password of the old DimensionsMagazine YouTube channel?





spiritangel said:


> Sorry I don't
> 
> I ended up starting my own Channel and Linking all my Dimm's vids in a section there
> 
> was wondering if the project had completely fizzed



I've sent the channel details to you both.

I don't think the project has fizzed _completely, _every once in a while something new and exciting still pops up here. Hope it will again soon


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2016)

I remember why I have not been using it because it would not let me log in without adding a phone number 

I think it is to do with the new way they link your YouTube to your google account


----------



## ODFFA (May 9, 2016)

spiritangel said:


> I remember why I have not been using it because it would not let me log in without adding a phone number
> 
> I think it is to do with the new way they link your YouTube to your google account



Hmph! I see what you mean. Google is freaking out because we're signing in from all over the place. Not sure what could be done about that. If anyone knows how to bypass that, feel free to give it a go.

Uploading videos to our own channels as 'unlisted' isn't too bad of an alternative then, is it? Someone has to have the actual link to view the video and it doesn't pop up on any searches. Pity not to have it all in one place, but I guess this thread may have to do, in that regard.


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 10, 2016)

Yeah basically it's a pain in the ass to do anything on YouTube anymore, thanks to Google... They're buying out everything and ruining everything in the process. Sigh! But maybe I'll hop on sometime and make a video if I get the deets. I'd like to see it more active.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 15, 2016)

I made an update video for my Youtube channel, cuz boredom and I looked purdy.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEDVjj9yomU[/ame]


----------



## michair (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome Idea!!


----------



## Tad (Dec 12, 2016)

While walking to work this morning I put rambled on about Dimensions related stuff. Not very visually interesting, other than periodic scenes of Winter if don't get much of that sort of weather. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_iDhD-R6PU[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 13, 2016)

I missed your video before x0emnem0x!!!!

Tad - lol i don't need to see more snow  - your video cut off for me after talking a bit about hyde park

And awww loopy!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 13, 2016)

more videos people...!


----------



## Tad (Jul 3, 2019)

x0emnem0x said:


> more videos people...!



There are a lot of new posters around these days. Any interest in reviving this concept?


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 3, 2019)

OMG, I just found this thread, this is totally something I'd be into! I gotta get a new YouTube account set up for Dims stuff soon methinks.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 4, 2019)

This was a really cool thing!!!! I think whoever starts first we need to make it a new thread! I will do that, we can add a link to the old thread at the top


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 4, 2019)

Also this is a great way to get to know everyone better.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 4, 2019)

I've done a couple of videos for Dims before but to be honest, I wouldn't really know what to say right now!


----------



## Tad (Jul 4, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I've done a couple of videos for Dims before but to be honest, I wouldn't really know what to say right now!


That was why choosing a topic was good. Gave everyone something to talk about. For a reboot could even be something like "me in 3 minutes or less"


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 4, 2019)

Ok, I made a new Google account for Dims stuff. Email is [email protected] and I have a YouTube account under sweetsunnyspark as well (also Snapchat and Instagram) but I haven't posted anything yet, keep your eyes peeled over the next few weeks.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 5, 2019)

Great ideas people if someone kicks this off with a topic and all that other stuff I’m sure we could make it sticky!


----------



## Tad (Jul 5, 2019)

First time around they just started out simple, with


> - include your user name on Dimensions
> - your age (optional)
> - your location (optional)
> - anything else you would like Dimensions (and youtube lol) to know



I wouldn't object to a meatier topic, but maybe best to start simple?


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 6, 2019)

How about how you found Dimensions and what you like best about it?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 16, 2019)

We should all just have Snapchat and make a group. I use Snapchat often.


----------



## landshark (Jul 16, 2019)

x0emnem0x said:


> We should all just have Snapchat and make a group. I use Snapchat often.



Welcome back!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 16, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Welcome back!



Lol, hello. Just stopping by, not sure I’ll remember to pop in too much as I’m back in school and working trying to run my side gig/work.


----------



## landshark (Jul 16, 2019)

x0emnem0x said:


> Lol, hello. Just stopping by, not sure I’ll remember to pop in too much as I’m back in school and working trying to run my side gig/work.



Well we are glad to have you back if even for a spot appearance!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 16, 2019)

x0emnem0x said:


> We should all just have Snapchat and make a group. I use Snapchat often.


Good idea


----------

